# Pursuit of power



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

We have been contracted to guard someone from a demon that is after the dangerous information that he possesses. We will be paid handsomely. (Feel free to sign a contract) 

Contract - Your are contracted to protect Nura Shinryu, at the very cost of your last breath. You will be paid an enormous sum if you should succeed. 

Failure to do so will result in you becoming his slave for all eternity.


----------



## Julen (Jun 3, 2016)

Well. Sounds good to me
*signs contract*


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

Multi billionaire Nura (fully dressed in a black tuxedo only wearing the waistcoat in the hotel that he owns(hotel is called Law) for his contracted mercenaries to arrive, he waits at the front desk making voice notes on his phone about the discussion he will have with his mercenaries


----------



## Julen (Jun 3, 2016)

A human guy dresses in green clothes, heavy boots, aviator shades and carrying a duffle bag enters the hotel. Then he went to the reception and asked:
Yeah i have a meeting with.....euh...nura... nura shinryu?


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

Fell Khan walk to the hotel law darkling the door way with his bulk as he walk in looking for some one call Nura Shinryu

"I'm... looking for work? I seek Nura Shinryu"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

Nura stops and overhears the man talking to the female receptionist on her nametag it says linda
Nura slightly raises his hand to stop the female receptionist from talking. Nura slowly strolls towards the man while lighting his own brand of cigarette (El diablo)

Nura then stops a few feet away from the man and briefly observes his attire and says

"judging from how poorly dressed you're you must be julen"


----------



## Julen (Jun 3, 2016)

"Huh,  judging by your actitude you must be nura"
He said as he smiled in a sarcastic way


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

A curious looking creature slowly walks on all fours toward the group of people at the reception. After pausing for a moment he stands up and talks to the group of people.

" I'm looking for someone called Nura Shinryu? I was told the meeting was here . . . "


----------



## Julen (Jun 3, 2016)

Julen looks at the creature with a surprised look while whispering:
"What the fuuuuuck?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

I look at Julen with a quizzical look on my face. " Is something wrong? "


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

Slightly dissapointed with the line up of mercenaries he's been given, Nura lets out a 'sigh'. upon short reflection of his action he acknowledges these mercenaries bravery and believe's one would not be so foolish as to accept such a contract if they weren't up to the task.

Nura look shows disdain towards julen then proceeds to size up the other two mercenaries.

After Nura finishes smoking his cigarette he flicks the cigarette by julen's feet and 4 well dressed servents rush to clean up the cigarette, in the meantime Nura motions the group to follow him


----------



## Julen (Jun 3, 2016)

"Euh...no...no...forget it"
He replied to yaruzaru


----------



## Julen (Jun 3, 2016)

"Soooo. Where are we going?"
Asked to Nura


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

Fell Khan is gnoll with Worn dark red cloak  and heavy robes holding his backpark in paw.

walk after the others


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

I drop back down on all fours to follow the group.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

"what we guarding and what you paying"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

Nura silently walks up two flights of stairs with the mercenaries in toe. Nura stops at a lavish lounge.

 The design of the Lounge truly reflects the size of nuras ego covered in gold and platinum chairs and ornaments such as vases of the sort.

all Nuras workers immediately lower their gaze at his passing 

Nura then stops in the middle of the Lounge and looks back over his shoulder to his mercenaries, raises his left hand and clicks his fingers. the scenary suddenly changes to a military style briefing room and on the tv behind him shows a picture of the demon they are to face.

 the very sight of the picture invokes a dreadful feeling


----------



## Julen (Jun 3, 2016)

"Yo. Yeah. I don't have all fucking day get to the goddamm point already jeez..."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

"yes talk" Fell go to sit down on gold and platinum chair


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

I watch the scenery in the room suddenly change around me. " Interesting ability, i assume you guys have a way to fight demons " I say with a playful grin as i look over the creature on the monitor.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

Nura prepares to speak to his mercenaries.

"Our mission is to defeat the demon known as The third, he desires information I hold" Nura pauses to observe his mercenaries and then continues " I know little of this demon other then his name, he possesses a sizeable army of 150, his own powers are unknown... But his weapon can resurrect his little minons, your job is to protect me at the cost of your life... But do not think of me as unfit for battle, I'm quite the adept fighter myself. I have a lead which we will need to find.  I believe he was last seen at detroit, we will need to interrogate him. Questions will be permitted now".


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

"well yaruzaru was it? Demons are no different from humans from the fact that they can be tricked deceived and manipulated"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

"you have a way to bind this Demon or Banish it back to the pit?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

" Not sure if i can trick a small army of 150 demons but i suppose that is why you hired several of us " I say jokingly


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

"these demons aren't of the sort that need such methods, we will simply need to strike his heart to defeat the third, though it's easier said than done"


----------



## Julen (Jun 3, 2016)

"If i have to beat a "small army" of 150 i hope i get a "small loan" of a million dolars"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

I chuckle. " So what is the deal with you guys? I'm sure you went over the contract, do you guys have a death wish or something? "


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

"I'm Fell Khan" he look around at the other "were do we start?"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

"You will be paid handsomely as stated in your contact of 100million dollars should you defeat the third"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

"Contract??" with confusion growl


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

"what abilities do you mercenaries possess?"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

"Fell khan what kind of mercenary fails to read the contract" Nura shakes his head In slight dissapointment then continues "no matter as long as your capable, I worry not of you failure to read the contract"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

"I'm adept with magic " I say proudly . " Should not be a problem dealing with the little ones, i am curious about what this 3rd is capable of though "


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

"I tracker and hedge sorcerer"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

"know not of this Contract just of the job"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

"I know not of his personal powers but of his weapon given to him, which allows him to resurrect his army. Once the lead has been interrogated, he should willingly inform us of a weakness the third possesses and then we will make our move on the third"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

"Good it sounds as if you mercenaries aren't an incapable bunch"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

" Well what of your abilities Nura? I'd Like to know who i am fighting alongside " I say with a curious tone


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

"You need not trouble yourself with such questions this is why I hired you"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

look around at the other then eyeing Nura "Nura what is your 1st move?"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

"Going to my leads location and extracting the necessary information, then render him more useless then a turnip".

In the middle of the conversation a wormhole appears behind Nura, the demons who Nura sought after appeared, it was the lead he's been looking for.

Nura jokingly smiles then laughs with a cynical look on his face and says " right on time".

The room reverts back to what it was the lavish lounge, the employers start to run towards the exits as an alarm sounds through the hotel

The handful of demons begins their assault

Meanwhile Nura fades into the darkness and his voice echoes "prove your worth, capture the lead". Nura then fades from view

5 demons appear and it becomes quickly apparent who the lead Nura is looking for

He is in the center wearing heavily armoured gear while the other 4 demons are in lighter clothing

The demons are monstrous in size


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

Fell drew his dagger from his robe as he jumps to his feet, with his other paw drew a green sphere throwing it at the demons calling to the others "Don't look!" exploding in blinding light


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

" Guess he left us to our own devices " I sigh seeing that Nura has disappeared from view.

On hearing the warning i close my eyes to avoid the blinding light. Using my magic i send out a wave of energy to pick out one of the demons in the blinding light and create a spear of energy, hurling it at the demon nearest to me.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

The lead demon let's out a frightening laugh as he's blinded along with the other demons

While blinded The lead shouts in a demonic tone "WEAKK" at the enemies in front of him, the demon greatsword acts as if it has a mind of his own and deflects the attack from yaruzaru, the lead then lets out a crazed laugh and screams at the top of his lungs "WHERE IS NURA?!?, THAT FOUL BEING WILL BE ERASED ALONG WITH HIS PITIFUL HELP".

the lead then commands the 4 demons to charge after mercenaries. The demons are using swords and Shields while the lead uses a greatsword

2 demons pincer yaruzaru and attack his legs

The other 2 demons attack fell khan, one demon thrusts his spear towards fell khan's throat whilst the other demon leaps and attacks fell khan from above


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

Fell jump back and put up his dagger to guard from the attack to his throat, then see the leaping demon he roll forward trying go under the demons as 1st demon back hand him in his roll the hit throw him to over side of the room


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

Jumping in a spin to avoid the pincer attack, i create another weapon with my magic and leap over one of the demons cutting through him as i land.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2016)

Yaruzaru manages to kill one of the demons facing him by piercing his skull, the other demon flustered by his quick movements starts to be more defensive

Fell Khan's foes relentlessly assault him as they aim to tear off his arms

the lead demon closely watch's the foe's movements to assess their skill level

The lead demon then threatens the demon who yaruzaru faces

"IF YOU DON'T ATTACK I WILL KILL YOU MYSELF"

the demon hesitates briefly, the demons eyes start to dilate and his skin hardens changing to a cream like colour (from red),   then charges in a blind rage at Yaruzaru  Screaming in an inaudible tone


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2016)

Roll to one side of spears as one slashing his arm growing in pain drew other sphere throwing it at his attackers, as the demons turn to attack are ensnared in weds.  fell drew a sawed-off shotgun and fired


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2016)

I use the time during the demons hesitation to jump back and slam my palm on the ground creating a magic circle. " You should pay attention to your opponent " I say as a spear of earth erupts out of the ground in front of the demon aiming for its chest.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 4, 2016)

Fell khan's quick wit managed to throw off his attackers assault, with the weads slowing their movement

Fell khan's shotgun pierced through one of the demons chest and killed him instantly. The remaining demon fighting fell khan is in a panic as he cannot escape the weads easily

The enraged demon charging after Yaruzaru gets his chest pierced and continues to charge as if nothing hurt him. However the demons movements begin to look more sluggish as he attacks Yaruzaru

The lead lets out a bellowing laugh and takes a seat enjoying the battle commence before him


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 4, 2016)

Fell did not give other demon the time to break free from the web or to enjoy the demon fear, reloading the sawed-off shotgun on the floor and taking aim, he pull the trigger with a snarl.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 4, 2016)

The demon managed to charge straight through Yaruzaru s attack, however being struck through his chest had clearly affected the demon.

Yaruzaru momentarily hesitates in surprise due to seeing the demon run through his attack.

The demon charges straight into Yaruzaru, stabbing him in the stomach.

Without flinching, Yaruzaru grabs the demons arm and halts his advance using the fact the demon is considerably weakened from his last attack.

Yaruzaru then tightens his grip around the demons arm, not allowing the demon to withdraw his blade or move.

The demons body begins to glow and dissipate as Yaruzaru absorbs him using his magic.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 4, 2016)

After closely watching both Yaruzaru and Fell Khan defeat his demon's the lead begins to laugh hysterically

The lead then maliciously grins at fell khan and yaruzaru and rises from his seat

The lead says "THIS JUST MIGHT BE THE FASTEST VICTORY I'LL HAVE ON SUCH WEAKLINGS ENJOY THAT SMALL VICTORY FOR IT WILL BE MOMENTARY"

The lead then throws his greatsword(the greatsword has a chain attached to the hilt connected to his wrist) towards Yaruzaru at tremendous speed


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

*Beside the entrance to the Law sat a confused, yet adorable blue fuzzy thing wondering what the hell was going on to cause such a disturbance*

"Life can't always be normal.. What's going on in there?!"

*She said in a slightly distressed manner as she really wanted to stay the night at the Hotel, but it seems as though at this rate it could be closed*


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 4, 2016)

In the meantime outside the hotel, Linda is guiding the hotel guests to the designated safepoint

Linda notices a blue fuzzy thing standing outside hotel law momentarily taken aback by her appearance

In a concerned tone linda asks "you shouldn't be here Miss... are you looking for somebody?".


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

*She turns around to face Linda who, to her, might've been checking her out*

"Hmm? No, it's just that this loud-ass alarm peaked my interest as well as quite a few others, ya see? What's going on in there, and why shouldn't I be here?"

*She stays by the door with her arms crossed, waiting for the alarm to die down or something as she yawned cutely*


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 4, 2016)

Fell climb to his feet as he drop his gun as he see the master of demons lunch his blade at Yaruzaru, drawing on his primal arcane power and cutting the air with his dragger forming runes in his mind's eye

Fell think to him self as he gets up "hmm his creature see me as the lesser fret to Yaruzaru let's change at"

As the spell channel it way through his body a biting cold set-in to his bones making it way to his flesh flowing to his paws as frost form on his claws and dragger.

"Fra-ash Char Frost In-Gon Dagon Let you feel a prison of ice and cold demon!"

As the spell is casted Fell Khan feels at he may had over did it just a bit as fatigued set in and hope at his new friend can survive the demon's attack.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 5, 2016)

(Outside hotel Law)
In response to the blue fuzzy thing's yawn. Linda blushes for a brief second thinking how cute her actions were, then remembered why she approached her in the first place

Linda replies "There's been a attack on the second floor of hotel law and the owner Nura Shinryu and a few of his acquaintances are fighting these big evil creatures so I heard, so I need to evacuate everyone to safety" Linda pauses to think, then in shock hasn't asked her name yet "I'm sorry what's your name? Miss"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 5, 2016)

Fell khan's attack on the lead manages to freeze him, but it doesn't prevent the greatsword from charging at Yaruzaru.

The greatsword then glows a menacing dark purple being halfway to Yaruzaru vanishes. In an blink of an eye, the greatsword destroys the prison of ice that fell khan trapped the lead with.

The Greatsword then slowly returns to it's original silver like colour when the lead grabs his greatsword again

The Leads begin to laugh hysterically becoming louder with each laugh


"HAHAHAHAHAHAHA GOOD ONE I NEEDED A SHOWER  HAHAHAHA, BUT TO THINK A BIT OF ICE WOULD BE ENOUGH TO STOP ME!!! ARE YOU ACTUALLY STUPID, I WILL FEED ON YOUR INTESTINES WHILE I TREAT MYSELF TO THE SWEET DELICACY OF EYEBALLS BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH".

"AS LONGS AS EZREAL" the lead then begins to lick his greatsword. The greatsword is so sharp the leads giant tongue bleeds furiously, the lead doesn't even seem fazed by the wound "IS IN MY POSSESSION I WILL NEVER LOSE"

Nura in the shadows over hearing the big lump of meat gloating about himself, starts to laugh "so that's it"

The Leads face instantly transforms into something that can only be described as true death shouts so hard, his own vocal cords are shattered, the hotel alarms stop ringing, all visible windows are shattered and the ground cracks as the leads spins himself against the weight of the Greatsword so fast he becomes blurry, spinning towards Fell Khan.

The Lead with that final shout roars "DIE !!"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2016)

Yaruzaru briefly freezes with a defeated look on his face at the thought of seeing someone die in front of him; but he quickly regains his focus.

" That's in the past . . . " He mutters as he raises his palm creating a rather large magic circle at his feet.

The demon is halted and has his spin quickly cut short a few paces from Fell by a powerful cyclone of water surrounding him.

" Thanks for helping me out . . .  now allow me to return the favor " He says as the cyclone is broken up and converted into 3 energy spears above the demons head.

Yaruzaru then sends the spears hurtling down at the demon. Using the window between the demons great-sword blocking the energy spears, Yaruzaru quickly creates a long-sword with his energy and darts in close proximity to the demon to cut the chain connecting the weapon to his wrist.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 5, 2016)

Fell Khan feel it a good thing at the demon like the sound of it own voice giving him time to gather an clear sphere at have swelling green smoke within and a clay talisman of a claw.

Throwing the sphere at the floor in front him, it exploded in to a wall of green smoke at the save time crushing the talisman in his other paw and letting the pieces fall to the ground as the floor form giant open claw under his control.

Fell Khan smiling tongue out panting and tail wagging thinking at best it would slow the demon down or hold him fast long enough to get at sword?


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 5, 2016)

The lead acknowledging his situation allows himself to get stabbed by the spears above but before that he commands his greatsword towards fell khan at blinding speed( with that command the greatsword glows green)

Yaruzaru manages to cut the chain as the lead commands the blade 

After being pierced by the blades the leads eyes convert from a misty orange colour to a deranged red colour, seemingly unfazed by the spears that hit him,

 the leads muscles then enlarge 2 times the size of himself

The Leads reflexes heighten and he opens his jaw so wide it tears the sides of his mouth 

The leads eyes purely focuses on Yaruzaru's vulnerable position (just as yaruzaru has finished cutting the chain)

The lead tries to clap his jaws over the upper half of Yaruzaru's body with the intent to kill


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

*She staggers a little at the violent rumbling happening from within the building, more scared that there might not be a hotel anymore than what's actually transpiring inside, a little bit of glass from the windows sprinkled down onto her*

"Hello? Ms.. I don't know you're name. Is there going to be a hotel left standing here by the time whatever it is that's going on in there is done?"

*She brushed the small shards of glass from her hair similar to how a kitty rubs it's paw on its ears since it seemed like Linda liked her to be cute*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2016)

Realizing he is about to have half his body inside the demons mouth, Yaruzaru drops to the ground and rolls back moving some distance away from the demon.

Yaruzaru sees that the demon has been rooted down by the 3 spears piercing his body, Yaruzaru avoided hitting any vital points and made sure to only disable the demon, despite that it seems he was still able to get off a last attack. " Too close . . ." Yaruzaru says with a heavy sigh


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2016)

The mysterious demon was drunk and having a bad dream, his mum soon arrives to drag him back home *


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Multoran said:


> * A mysterious demon appears, and slaughters all but 1 of you instantly*
> * Yarazaru gasps, on the verge of death* W-what evil is this!?
> * Terror grips him, as he understands that only one demon could possibly possess such power*
> You're...! * The light fades from his eyes, the name of the demon upon his bloodied lips*
> ...


Hello Mr. Assface. You can go fucking kill yourself now since you're so satisfied with your life as a troll.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 5, 2016)

Nuras powers awake and 


Multoran said:


> * A mysterious demon appears, and slaughters all but 1 of you instantly*
> * Yarazaru gasps, on the verge of death* W-what evil is this!?
> * Terror grips him, as he understands that only one demon could possibly possess such power*
> You're...! * The light fades from his eyes, the name of the demon upon his bloodied lips*
> ...


Nuras ability reveals that Multoran's attack was an illusion


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 5, 2016)

As the blade fly thought smoke digging into giant claw, fell khan wills it to close on the great sword slam it to the floor

Fell Khan then grab his saw-off  and draw metal vile then drink from it at his form melt in to the shadows.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 5, 2016)

Linda covers her head from the debris of glass falling around her and replies

"Linda, it...it's Linda, Master Nura is inside im sure everything will be fine, he's always proteced his workers... And me" Linda blushes at the thought of her and Nura together.

Linda then signals the last few remaining hotel guest's to the safe area

Linda is returning to the fuzzy female.

before she reaches up to the blue fuzzy female Linda notices a intense gold light shining brightly on the second floor calming Linda.

Realising what this means

Linda puts both hands to her heart and squeezes her hands together ever so tightly and smiles whilst looking up at the second floor and says to the fuzzy female

"it's okay now he's making his move"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

*She looks upwards to the light, curious as to what's going on before looking back at Linda*

"It seems like a riot up there, are you sure everything's going to be ok or if there's still going to be a hotel here?"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 5, 2016)

the lead having used his final options is briefly silent as if defeated, his muscles start return to its normal size his eyes change to an abyssal black as if accepting the fate that should befall him

In the leads head he imagines laughing all around him,  Hierarchy from where the lead comes from is given when you are victorious, defeat is looked down upon being considered as weak,

if you're branded as a weak demon your forced to do hard labour for demons of a much higher ranking (things include building sculptures in the demon's name or serving them food)

There's a great silence as the hard-fought battle ended for Yaruzaru and Fell Khan

in this silence the lead is imagining the laughter and humiliation that will insue once he's resurrected by the third

the lead cannot bare to see those atrocities again... So the lead makes a decision based on his fear of what might happen... something only to be used as the very last resort

The leads body starts the change a silmy green colour, his body deteriorates and becomes transparent at a rapid pase

At the center of his body forms blood red core that begins to throb into existence

the leads eyes stare at Yaruzaru

The lead starts to grin so wide blood starts to drip from his eyeballs

The lead converted himself into a nuclear bomb.

The lead then imagined taking his final breath and emitted a high pitch explosion intent on decimating every and anything

Nura suddenly appeares in front of the lead lighting another one of his own brand of cigarettes glowing an intense bright gold light says

"After all that fuss you still didn't manage to kill any of these lowlife mercenaries" he looks over his shoulder to briefly assess the damage to his hotel, Nura then looks back at the lead

unfazed by the suitation, Nura leans towards the leads left ear, while he leans closer Nura says "its. All. An. illusion, did you really think I'd let you nuke my hotel? Hmph pitiful creature"

Nuras arms transforms into demons arms

Nura then quickly clenches onto the lead with inhumane strength

Now clenching onto the leads throat Nura starts to absorbs the lead extracting the necessary information out of the lead

Nura then creates an illusion that the room has returned to its original state and manifests 5 well dressed servants who has an assortment of musical instruments

One of nuras illusions say to Nura formally "would you like the usual master piece of beethovan or something new sir".

Nura swiftly replies "Beethovan, nothing beats a classic"

The Servants begin to play beethovans symphonys as Nura absorbs the lead, thoroughly enjoying himself


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

*Hearing an unfamiliar song play, she assumes everything is A-OK now, so she knocks on the door of the hotel*

"Is everything alright in there? Linda?"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 5, 2016)

Fell Khan come out of the green smoke holding up a Human skull engraved with runes and his backpack by this side

"ar don't get use the skull...  O well other time"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2016)

" You are definitely reliable Fell, we make a good team " Yaruzaru takes a quick glance over at Nura " Unlike some others i know . . . . but i suppose we are supposed to be protecting him . . . . and he did stop the demons blast " Yaruzaru sighs

(We are on the second floor Azrion so we can't hear you knock from down there, going sleep now will continue another time. Different time Zones, we UTC    T_T )


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2016)

I prefer the pursuit of happiness but OK.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 5, 2016)

Fell Khan turn to Yaruzaru with a happy look to him as the battle is over now and his true woke can begins

"yes the more we get know each other the better a pack we will become but let's us see what the fallen have for us?"

Turning back seek his kills and the spoils.

Fell thinks out loud "what can I make for demon hide and bones... ar demon blood maybe make some banes" with a cackle


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 6, 2016)

After Nura is satisfied from absorbing the lead and acquiring the information he needs, he then ends his illusion.

Looking at his demonic hand as it turns back to normal he says " I have acquired more strength " to himself.

"  You two . . .  ", he pauses putting his hands in his pockets. " . . . I suppose that was a satisfactory performance, we will talk in a moment ".

Nura then calmly walks towards the opening in the wall created by the battle and jumps from the second floor, to check on his employees.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

Fell Khan turn his head to Nura and nods to him in acknowledgement and go to work on the demons and they gear to learn he can.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

" Guess we wait, hope you don't mind if i take this one demon Fell, got to recharge, and i did beat him after all " Yaruzaru says while watching Fell pick apart the demons he defeated.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

From a far distance, a kangaroo watches what little he can see at a corner of a street, with all the noises and the flashing lights going inside, until everything goes back to silent again. He raises an eyebrow, looking slightly less than impressed :

- Someone got a pretty wild hangover...

He then brings a copy of the contract to in front of him, and then looks back at the hotel.

- Hmmm...

He slowly brings his hand forward, creating a smooth breeze that blows from behind him, towards the hotel, as he closes his eyes. A few seconds later, he brings his hand back, and this time kneels down, his paw touching the ground, and starting to "rub" the ground beneath him for another few seconds, as if trying to sense something, before getting back up on his feet.

- No sign of evil or corruption... well then, guess I'm late on this one.

He throws the copy of contract away with a smirk, then puts on his earbuds, and turns around :

- Today's still a good day to die.

With a quick motion with his hand, he puts his gem-carved sword away, fixes his jacket and bracers, and walks off, humming to whatever he's listening to in his earbuds.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

"It's your kill and you get to eat it and if you are done then a other can feed"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

The kangaroo plans to walk away, but then changes his mind, and changes his direction :

- Ah, what the hell, it's late anyway...

He turns around and walks towards the hotel, expecting that whatever just happened earlier is over, so he could rest easy.
However, when he enters, the first impression he gets is that it's all empty. He mumbles to himself :

- OK... where is everyone ?... Meh, probably evacuated.

He reaches the receptionist within 5 minutes, after trying to get used to the layout of the whole place.

- Hey... is this place back on business again ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru giggles then walks up to the demons body placing his palm on its chest. The demons body begins to glow and dissipate as it is converted into energy and absorbed into Yaruzaru. " I needed the energy, but these demons taste funny . . ." Yaruzaru says with a slightly disgusted look on his face.

After having absorbed the demon Yaruzaru pauses for a moment with a somewhat serious look on his face. " . . . Feels like, its downstairs . . . ." Yaruzaru says in a curious tone.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

"what downstairs?" looking up from his work


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

" Not sure, faint energy that wasn't here before, thought it might be Nura but that guy doesn't seem to give off any energy "


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 6, 2016)

Meanwhile in a unknown location the third waits impatiently for the lead to return

The third is in a throne room that is gargantuan in size, the third rests on a giant sized golden seat fit for a king decorated in purple skulls and various demonic accessories

The third rests his cheek on his knuckles while being served delicacies from the demon world by his 8 female servants

The thirds army kneels before his presence as he waits for the lead to return

"Where is that foul creature Neos(the leads name)he promised me Shinryu's head by now"

The third then pushes one of his servants to the floor, the food she was holding spills all over the floor and the third rises in discontent

The third is mammoth in size

The third walks over to that servent and with his giant right hand grabs the servants head and crushes it

The Servants freeze in fear, the third returns to his seat

"if he doesn't return soon..." the third then cracks his right arm rest with his strength

The thirds advisor's size is smiliar to that of a human

The advisor formally enters to talk to the third and bows as he's facing the side of the third "might I suggest you attempt to recover his soul master, that way you'll know if Neos has failed" the advisor then rises, menacingly staring at the third "and if you've underestimated your prey again"

The third is unaware of how the advisor looks at him contemplating whats he's said then lead grabs his sword next to him

"Hmph Neos shall experience a fate worser then death should I recover his Soul"

The third rises with his sword and grabs it with both hands, he then clenches his sword tightly

The embedded jewel in his sword glows bright white and the room starts to shake all you can see is souls being drawn in to the sword

After the jewel stops drawing in the souls

The female servantalong with Neos and the four demons begin to rematerialise infront of the third

the third enraged by this usings his ability and summons a horde of ferral rats swarming around his hand

before allowing Neos to fully rematerialise his sends the rats inside his body to feast on him

Neos roars in agony as the rats are embedded inside frantically devouring his insides

The servant quickly runs in the back to find something to clean up the spillage she had caused

Aftet being materialised The other 4 demons instantly prostrate in the presence of the third in the hopes of not falling to the same fate as Neos

The third shouts "YOU HAVE FAILED ME" as he screams in pain the advisor bows at Neos while smirking at him. " YOU'LL PAY TRIBUTE WITH YOUR WIFE AND WITH CRIES OF AGONY ". Neos cries in pain upon hearing his fate and dies.

The third then grabs his sword and resurrects him again to recieve the exact same pain


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

The kangaroo gets a vague feeling of something wrong going on somewhere, but then decides to just shrugs it off. While waiting for the receptionist, he looks around the hotel :

- Wow... either this guy is being modest... or he doesn't know how to invest the place to live up to his wealth.

He then opens the windows as wide as possible, and brings his hand forward, pulling a bit of breeze in to cool the room.

- With this kind of weather, keeping this temperature in a hotel should be illegal...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru walks towards the stairway to go back downstairs. " Going to check on what Nura is doing and see what's downstairs " He says as he leaves the room.

Entering the reception Yaruzaru s head slightly leans in a curious tilt, seeing a creature opening the windows in the reception, his expression then flattens as he mutters to himself  " . . . It's coming, from him? "


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

Fell Khan dig in to his backpack hold up a blue crystal.

"take it... it's a focus maybe can help"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

The kangaroo doesn't notice the presence of someone else in the reception and still keeps on pulling the wind into the room to cool the temperature down.
When he's somewhat satisfied with the cooler feeling, he turns around and takes the seat, still not aware of the other people, and proceeds to clean his weapons : a gem-carved long-bladed gladius and a rather big hammer.

- Business these days... this is getting ridiculous...


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

Fell look around thinking there never enough time to get all the things bag up for crafting, he go to find this new friend.

"I'll be back"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru somewhat cautiously approaches the creature before deciding to sit down a few paces away. Seeing the creatures weapons changes Yaruzaru s caution to curiosity seeing their design.

" . . . What interesting weapons " Yaruzaru says in fascination. " Where did you get them? ".


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

The kangaroo looks up when he hears Yaruzaru's question and looks up at him.

- Oh... uh, thanks... I'm a blacksmith, I made these myself.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 6, 2016)

Linda comes out of the office behind the counter and speaks to the guests sitting down "I'm terribly sorry we're just planning to bring the guests back into the hotel"

In the meantime Nura is conversing with the security guards behind the hotel concerning the attack and the safety of the hotel guests

during the end of the conversation 

"I trust that you have fulfilled your duty to protect the guests"

The guard replies "Yes we have accounted for all the guests and they were brought out safely"

Nura says"Bring them back in if everything is in order"

the security guard signals the guests to follow him back inside the hotel
Nura then joins the crowd as they return to hotel Law

As Nura enters Hotel Law with the guests he notices Yaruzaru talking to an unusual creature 

Nura pays no mind and heads towards the reception office to Speak with Linda


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

Fell Khan walking in to the reception and cleaning his paws with a rag, seeing Yaruzaru and a kangaroo talking

"Yaruzaru who is your friend?"

walking to them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

The kangaroo sees the guests and quickly puts his weapons away so as not to make them panic, all the while looking back at the receptionist named Linda. However, he sees that she's talking with someone else, and decides not to interrupt them, and back to Fell Khan and Yaruzaru :

- Um... h-hi ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

" That's impressive, if you sell, perhaps i will buy one once my contract is over " He says with a grin.

Yaruzaru looks back after hearing Fell speak and replies

"Oh i don't know yet i only just got here and he was sitting here cleaning these rather impressive weapons"

Yaruzaru turns back to the creature " Well it's nice to meet you, probably should have said that first but i'm not good with greetings "


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

"Greeting I'm Fell Khan"

as Fell get closer the smell of blood get stronger


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

The kangaroo smiles when he hears it from Yaruzaru, and wags his tail in joy :

- T-thanks ! I mainly do melee weapons. Swords, hammers, tomahawks, maces, spears, pikes, you name them. If you're interested... maybe you can help a poor blacksmith out.

He then shrugs :

- I'm not really good with meeting new people either... I've just come here, looking for a room to stay overnight... wasn't expecting any companion all of a sudden, to be honest, sorry...

He then turns to Fell, but slightly frowns at the scent of blood :

- H-hi... my name's Jin. J-Jin Lust-Sin.

He then covers his nose with his hand :

- I'm sorry, I don't want to be rude, but... I think I smell something pretty bad here... like, blood, if I'm right...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

" I'm fond of using spears and glaives, so i'l know who to come to if i want one. I've actually been considering getting a solid weapon for a while, it would help me save energy in battle ".

Yaruzaru is seemingly unfazed by the smell of blood coming from Fell seeing as he was just in battle.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

"Ar er sorry it's my woke... ar you make weapons yes, do use rituals in your craft?"

Fell take some steps a way from the others


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin nervously frowns when he hears the words "energy" and "battle". If anything, this Yaruzaru guy isn't just an ordinary fighter, and even though Jin masters element Earth, Wind and Water to defend himself, he never feels like he's anywhere near "enough" to keep his self-esteem around others, who always seem to be way stronger than him, to some extent. Best to just "keep [his] hands to [himself]", he thinks.

- I focus on swords more, but I can make spears too... here're my... um... samples.

He then pulls out 2 giant spears from his inventory :











- I-if you like... uh, we can... d-d-discuss the price ?... T-take your time.

He then looks at Fell :

- N-no, I don't use anything like that ; only raw silver and black steel. I'm just a simple blacksmith, I know nothing about... uh... that stuff.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru beams with delight with his mouth open in curious awe seeing the weapons Jin Lust-Sin brings out, but seemingly all at once loses his excitement.

" I would really love to get both of them, but i won't have money until i finish this contract " He says with a defeated tone " I've never really been one to carry around material goods " 

Yaruzaru pats himself in a gesture to show that he wears nothing but the fur covering his body

" If i ever see you again . . . " Yaruzaru stops with an awqward pause for a moment but then continues " . . . i would defintely want to buy both of those " He says in a slightly more cheerful tone swaying his tail


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

"for best some times I find and nice workmanship and  I like look to"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin gulps in horror at the word "contract". A dead-scared look flashes through his face as he looks away, trying to avoid eye-contact with Yaruzaru :

- I... i-i-i-it's OK... I... can wait...

He quickly realizes right afterward that he sounds like he just said that he could wait for Yaruzaru to beat the living hell out of him if the price is wrong. He starts sweating a lot that he changes the subject :

- I'm getting really hot in here... do you... m-m-mind... if I... get a bit of... breeze... in the room ?


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

"so what bring you to the hotel Jin and were are you off to?"

Fell hope at Jin Lust-Sin would join them but thinking back he bin told at he bin overly friendly and just a bit creepy.

Fell smile at Jin trying to be more friendy


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

fell take more steps back thinking at it maybe the demon blood at is make him ill?

"go get some air outside"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin looks at Fell :

- N-no thanks, I'm... good here.

Then, with a swipe across his forehead, he walks to a window and motions his hands like before ; this time, the winds get stronger, but also seem to be more erratic. However, as he goes on, he seems to progressively calm down, and the winds appear to return to a more stable speed and force.

- Whew, much better this way !...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

" Are, you alright ?" Yaruzaru asks timidly

Yaruzaru looks at Jin with a concerned expression having seen his earlier reaction but then shifts his gaze.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

- I'm good, thanks...

Jin seems to have forgotten the need to stay extremely cautious and careful he felt earlier. After about 2 minutes "pulling" the winds into the room and filling it with small spiral cyclones of very slight force to keep the air cleaned and revolving in and out, he takes a step away from the window.

- Anyway, back to our, uh, deal... don't worry about the price, I'm literally the cheapest one around here, I promise... I mean, I usually only sell each one for...

He looks down in shame :

- ... Only 50 gold... please don't laugh at me...

He feels like that kind of Walmart price is from pure desperation when he tries to cling so bad onto the job to last through the day ; so much so that probably even the penniless could afford to buy something from him after a few days spent on the street.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

A little voice in Fell khan mind said to him

"raw silver and black steel"

with at it hit him, cold 1ron and silver are use by hunters and at not all way good to be around for Fell Khan and this woke

fell thinks "we shell see all in good time"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru tilts his head in slight confusion; being that he is not very knowledgeable with money, thinking why he would laugh at Jin for the price.

" Once i get paid you can have the money i get " Yaruzaru says with a grin while looking down fiddling with his tail " Like i said i don't really have any use for material items, besides i really like your weapons "


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

Fell told the voice to be off, looking at Yaruzaru to Jin lust sin with a look of not knowing what to do


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin scratches his hair :

- T-thanks, I'm honored that my little skills caught your eyes...

He then takes his seat and resumes his weapon-cleaning process with a small towel, and starts to open up more :

- Business hasn't been really at my favor, to be honest... the best deals come from the illegal trades with those that seek to equip an army or something... but I don't wanna get involved in any of those, so I just refuse...


((By the way, this is the sword and hammer he's cleaning~))


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

(  Honestly very well done  )

" I don't see how that's possible " Yaruzaru raises his gaze to observe Jin s weapons once more as he cleans them. " I may not be a blacksmith but i can honestly say your weapons are very unique i have not seen the like in all my travels "

Yaruzaru smiles " That is very respectable that you do not take to illegal trades for profit, there are too many people with bad intentions that have easy access to weaponry because of those kinds of people "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

He smiles, feeling more comfortable when he feels Yaruzaru's sympathy :

- Thanks... I'm glad you understand...

He sounds saddened, however :

- But... this is getting hard... I mean, my designs don't appeal to people much, just simple white and black... with all the demons going on, I thought silver would be a good idea to help people defend themselves, but... I dunno...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru looks upwards in thought.

"People seem more concerned with looking good in battle than actually being properly equipped unfortunately" 

"You seem well natured, I'm sure you will get the sales you deserve if you keep at your craft"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin awkwardly asks :

- I've made quite a few of 'em, actually... each with their own design, but all made of silver and steel. Um... you wanna... take a look ? I mean... I bring all of them here in my inventory, so the customers can pick the design they like. I'll then make a replica of that design for them right away, and... right in front of them, to prove that my weapons are all... hand-made and brand new.

Jin puts his backpack down, waiting for his reply.


((Will you guys be OK if I... cramp the entire thread with those big images of what I got ? Or should I just give the links ?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

(Yes it's nice actually it helps us visualize rather than using guess work )

" Of course I'd really enjoy seeing your designs " Yaruzaru says with an eager look on his face


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

"Yes show me the art of your craft"

Fell puts his paw in to this robe trying to find some thing within.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

*All of a sudden, the lights in the hotel briefly go dark as a curious visitor from earlier zipped into the lobby in a crackle of thunder. There now stood an adorable blue fuzzy thing having a little bit of a yawn in the middle of the room*

"Sooo, what did I miss?" *yawns*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzarus ears prick up slightly as he picks up on the energy of another creature entering the hotel. 

He looks back at the creature for a moment as if he is trying to see something else. After staring in a curious manner for a moment he turns his gaze back to the group he's talking with.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

Look to blue fuzzy thing then into the little grey bag

muttering to him self "no no not the black onyx gems"

quaky putting them back drew other and see what in them at the save time muttering to him self, then go to have a look with this backpack

muttering to his self "Ar there we are"

Handing bag to Jin (it have 5 small ruby)

"what can I get with them?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

"Must've not been that interesting at all, then."

*She says unimpressed as she sits down on a chair in the lobby, crossing her legs in a dainty way*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Some of the staff shoot the creature an annoyed glare having seen it briefly shut out the lights in its entrance, but they continue their work as if they see this every day.

Yaruzaru is somewhat curious covertly looking over at the creature from where he is seated with his group every so often.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

Fell khan take back the bag

"I'll let  you have think Jin"

Turning to Yaruzaru

"What you think of the bule one?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

*She looks up to see people staring at her, with a darkened look of her own when she looks at Yaruzaru, far from any actual interest*

"I've done nothing wrong. Stop staring."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

((Sorry for taking so long, I accidentally dozed off))


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

"come over and join us, I'm called Fell Khan... if you wish so"

to Jin

"what can I get? as I'm just saving them for a Fire stave still have to got more part to make it"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

*She doesn't care what his name was, instead she just sorta started to doze off in her chair*


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 6, 2016)

Meanwhile in a unknown location

While Neos is screaming in agony he loses all feelings of loyalty for the third and is corrupted by concrete hate

before Neos takes his final moments of death only to be resurrected again and tortured he musters his remaining strength and Screams in defiance to the third

"YOUR EYE"  As Neos Struggles to gather his breath.

The Third Rests in his seat with his cheek resting on his palm enjoying the torture hes inflicting

Neo's wife is chained to the wall having her Jaw removed to prevent her from screaming over Neos, repeatedly struck with a whip blade by the executioner

The Third raises his left hand signaling the rats to stop and the Executioner

Slightly curious about what Neos has to say allows him to gather his breath to speak

"Your Eye is fake" Neos then looks at the third "and Nura knows this as he has taken that information from me..." The Third then sits up straight on his throne acting unfazed by what Neos is saying "Your Left eye was removed by the second when you tried to defile her name" The advisor then adjusts his glasses listening intently to what Neos says.

The Servants pause in their tracks looking at the third's left eye seeing if they can tell if its a fake
The mess hall begins to go quiet eavesdropping on the conversation
the warriors who're training within the third's view stop there training looking at the third from afar

Neos feeling more empowered by the situation he's created possibly ruining parts of his reputation continues

"Your facade ends now" Neos then says with sarcasm " O Great one tell us all of your fight with The first's right hand women Enewla (The seconds name)"

after listening to what Neos has told him the thirds purple aura begins to ooze of murderous intent

The advisor smirks then walks away behind the throne and enters the throne's quarter's knowing after he's killed Neo's and his wife he will enter the room to discuss tactics

The Servants leave the general area hastily realising what that purple glow means

The executioner and the army also Leave the vicinity to safety

Neos Starts to laugh knowing what will happen shortly and attempts to finish what he's saying before it's too late  "Remember after she gouged your eye out how pathetic you looked, remember you begged her to stop and she complied when she demanded you tell her your true name.."

The thirds eyes widen as his demonic aura begins to take the shape of a giant claw encompassing Neos  and shouts "SILENCE YOU MORBID TRASH"

Neos shouts "DON'T YOU WANT TO KNOW WHO TOLD ME THIS"  The thirds hands at this point is hovering just over Neos head preparing to slam him into nothingness "Enewla herself was mocking you to her subordinates" Neos growing more empowered as he notices the third hasn't decapitated him knowing what he's saying is affecting him and the morale of anyone who's listening

In an attempt to reveal his name Neos takes one deep breath and hastily shouts
" YOUR NAME IS-"

Before Neos could finish his sentence the gargantuan room is near immediately covered in the third's aura, decimating Neos and his wife at a molecular level leaving nothing of him or any reminisce of what the throne room looked like

Before the thirds power could reach the throne quarters the advisor raises his finger and creates a barrier to prevent the aura from coming any closer to him, using his other hand adjusts his glasses  and says

"so the rumors were true, the third did try to sour Enewla's image and payed for it with his own" The advisors starts to grin revealing his shark like teeth "interesting this is all so interesting, enough to keep me satisfied . . . "  then the advisor stops grinning " . . . for the moment

the aftershock of the attack left the throne room shaking. Everyone who left the area  re-enters the throne room in silence and shock waiting for what the third will say

The third shouts "when i return i expect to see everything in its original state   OR YOU'LL SUFFER THE SAME FATE AS NEOS"

before the third leaves to the throne quarter's he says "do not believe the lies of dead trash, corruption is what will happen to your minds"

Everyone then works together to restore the room as this happens the third enters the throne quarter's to speak with his advisor

The third then sits on one of the chairs on his small round table as his advisor sits opposite of him and says "do not believe in such nonsensical lies..."

The advisor silently nods

The third changes the subject to speak about Nura Shinryu "That Shinryu must die, i will not allow for anymore mistakes i will call for the most skilled assassin to dispose of him" the third then looks at the advisor "i want you to observe him for any weakness we can use to dispose of him faster also of any allies he's acquired"

The advisors rises  "Yes Third you have my word i will fulfill my duty"

The third relaxes in his chair after hearing his response "good, go now i need to rest and restore my power"

The advisor completely removes his aura and presence before creating a portal relatively close to Hotel Law,  keen on observing the enemies

Back at the Hotel Nura and Linda were discussing the safety of employers and plans on the restoration of the second floor nearing the end of the Conversation Nura says directly looking into Linda's eyes "for what it's worth i'm glad you're okay"

Linda blushes as she look down twiddling her thumbs "Th... thanks" Linda begins to smile at Nura for a moment

Nura then enters into the lobby of the reception with Linda following behind

Linda then leaves to go upstairs on Nura's orders

Nura walks over to fell khan and Yaruzaru lighting another one of his brand of cigarettes

"You two, we need to get going so you can be of use to me once more, we're going to them this time...  My helicopter will be here shortly come to the roof of this building when your ready, feel free to rest and re-cooperate".

Nura then looks at the other two creatures "Hotel Laws services are running again, talk to the receptionist should you need to"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin is in the middle of awkwardly pulling everything out of his inventory ; the weapons quickly take up lots of space of the room.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((Sorry for taking so long, I accidentally dozed off))



(No worrys , we will do our best to fit you in if you randomly jump in )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

((And now I'm only half way through showing you guys Jin's inventory...))


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru is clearly impressed by the array of weaponry presented before them, he carefully examines each weapon curiously but purely with his vision.

" This is really incredible Jin, you have a real talent " Yaruzaru says as he checks through the last of the weaponry

Nura comes over to tell Fell and Yaruzaru to talk about their next move and talk to the guests sitting in the lounge telling them they can use the hotels services if they wish now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

- That's all I got for now.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

After listening to Nura speak Yaruzaru turns to see Jin still unpacking his inventory.

" I'm curious, what do you base your design off of or is it of your own choosing? It's certaintly interesting "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin lets out a short sigh of exhaustion before answering him :

- I designed them on my own. This is my own brand.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

*She slowly opened her eyes as she hears quite an excessive clanging of metal from across the lobby*

*yawns* "What's with all the noise?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin quickly turns to the blue creature :

- S-sorry, I didn't mean to !


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

"I'm sorry Jin have go and get my things in order may the next time I see you have a spear ready for me thank you"

standing up going to the stairs

"Farewell Jin Lust Sin"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru smiles " Well if anything, after i acquire the money to buy those weapons i will be sure to show them off to others for you " 

Yaruzaru then looks back to Nura " So you have a plan to fight the Third now? " He says curiously


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin looks down in disappointment at Fell's words, feeling like he's wasted yet another chance to make himself useful with what little skills he got. He doesn't even want to bother ask where Fell is going ; from what he overheard, they're going on a big mission, something he definitely can't survive. Best to stay away from it, he thinks.

- I hope so... G-goodbye you too...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

"Before you leave, mind telling me why there was a pseudo-earthquake coming from the hotel? I was afraid this place might've crumbled."

*She sighs as she seemed more interested to look around than to sleep*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

With a sigh of extreme sadness, he starts packing everything up in his inventory again, feeling like he's so unlucky, just like other times, when those that genuinely cared about his hard works had to go, and he never saw them again. Then, he fixes his inventory on his back and walks to the receptionist to order a room.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 6, 2016)

Nura looks at Yaruzaru  "Yes, my plans will be discussed later, for now rest"

Nura Looks at the blue creature "Nothing but a minor inconvenience occurred you need not trouble yourself with such matters".

Nura phone begins to ring looking at who's calling Nura's face takes on a serious expression, he then walks off to the employer elevator 

Receptionist Nelen greets the kangaroo "hello welcome to hotel law and on behalf of the hotel i sincerely apologize for the inconvenience how may i help you?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin sighs again, his voice now sounding like he wants to leave more than to stay... and finally, he changes his mind, and shakes his head, after a long silence :

- ... I'm sorry for wasting for your time...

He then walks towards the door with the heavy backpack, thinking of making his trade somewhere else, other than at a hotel.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

"Nothing but a minor inconvenience? I'm afraid an earthquake just doesn't happen specifically from upstairs if it wasn't an important occurrence. Because this is rather shady as fuck if I say so myself."

*She frowned at how secretive he was being at the earthquake and broken windows and the loud screeching. Something important was going on but Nura refuses her curiosity about it all*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

((Whew... I want to continue, but I don't think my mind and heart can handle all this violence, especially after... um... seeing what happened to the poor demon named Neos and his wife (to be honest, I felt like my stomach just turned inside out)...
I should've thought this through before joining at all, sorry guys...))


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru sighs laying on the floor in the lobby.

" It's not worth trying to talk to him " Yaruzaru says in a half dazed look

"Hes had that attitude since we've met up with him" Yaruzaru pauses as he closes his eyes then continues to speak

"To be blunt, demon attacks are getting increasingly frequent and this hotel was just another target" Yaruzaru lets out a heavy sigh

" but I plan to do something to prevent all this from continuing, I can't just do 
nothing . . .


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((Whew... I want to continue, but I don't think my mind and heart can handle all this violence, especially after... um... seeing what happened to the poor demon named Neos and his wife (to be honest, I felt like my stomach just turned inside out)...
> I should've thought this through before joining at all, sorry guys...))



(No worrys thanks for joining)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

"Increasing frequency of demon attacks? Sounds more than just a minor inconvenience to me."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

" Yeah everythings is a minor inconvenience to him . . . "


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

"Seems that way.. What caused that earthquake though?"

*She tilted her head in curiosity*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

" A higher level demon . . . .  " Yaruzaru pauses in thought for a moment

" Your awfully curious about all this considering your passing by, what brings you to this hotel anyway? "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

((To @Yaruzaru and @Shaggy Gnoll : if you guys want, though, you can use the models of the spears I posted in this thread as you like, and... heck, if you're so generous that you wanna help me "spread the word", please do, I'd be very grateful))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

"Considering that almost everybody heard and felt whatever was going on, I should kinda be curious about it all. Which is kinda what brought me here as well as it looking like a nice place."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((To @Yaruzaru and @Shaggy Gnoll : if you guys want, though, you can use the models of the spears I posted in this thread as you like, and... heck, if you're so generous that you wanna help me "spread the word", please do, I'd be very grateful))



(Let it be known that the tales of Jin Lust Sin s masterful craftsmanship will be echoed throughout the land)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Let it be known that the tales of Jin Lust Sin s masterful craftsmanship will be echoed throughout the land)


((I'm so flattered... thank you so much ))


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru chuckles when he thinks about the situation. " Yes i suppose it was pretty evident "

Yaruzaru sits up for a moment to look at the creature " What can i call you? I feel bad not asking your name till now ".


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

"You could just call me a fuzzy thing if you want to."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru lets out another chuckle " but that sounds so impersonal, though i can if you wish " Yaruzaru smiles


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

"Would you prefer my actual name?"

*She started brushing out the remaining pieces of glass from her hair*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

" Of course i feel it more respectful to call someone by their name unless they should prefer otherwise " 

Noticing that she was brushing glass from her hair Yaruzaru says

" That glass, where you right outside the hotel the whole time? It was dangerous near the hotel, you could have been hurt " Yaruzaru says with a slightly more serious expression


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2016)

Fell Khan go back to the room were there had the battle to unpack his gear on the table

"This time I will be ready demons"

reloading the sew-off, finding his other gun an Uzi and checking it, then to the Rune skull touch it he feel it's hungers.

"soon very you have your fill"

next a claw gauntlet made from dark metal with a webs of runes scratches on it, the runes glow green to the touch, put it on and flexing his paw the runes blazing like green fire.

look over the other things with in his arsenal


((Jin-Lust-4-Sin hope you be ok and fill better, I wish you good luck and great pics =3 ))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

"Yep, but that screeching noise broke the glass up pretty good, almost like sprinkles."

*She holds out a bit of the glass sprinkles to him*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru looks at her curiously " Well your certainly a tough one "

After a pause he then says " So, are you going to give me a name, or should i call you the fuzzy thing? " he giggles


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> ((Jin-Lust-4-Sin hope you be ok and fill better, I wish you good luck and great pics =3 ))


((I'm a very weak-minded person when it comes to this sort of fighting with demons and such... but I tend to forget that major weakness of mine from time to time, and think that I can handle it... well, I can't... at all...))

((And then, there's this...


Nura Shinryu said:


> Neo's wife is chained to the wall having her Jaw removed to prevent her from screaming over Neos, repeatedly struck with a whip blade by the executioner


((I felt really bad for them, I swear ; so much so that I couldn't even sleep... I almost cried, if you can believe that...))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

*She raises a brow when he called her tough. All she's literally done to have him call her that was to hand out a handful of glass to him*

"Oh, right, my name. The name is Sonic the Hedgehog, and don't ya forget it!"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((I'm a very weak-minded person when it comes to this sort of fighting with demons and such... but I tend to forget that major weakness of mine from time to time, and think that I can handle it... well, I can't... at all...))
> 
> ((And then, there's this...
> 
> ((I felt really bad for them, I swear ; so much so that I couldn't even sleep... I almost cried, if you can believe that...))



(Well i'd be up for roleplaying with you in a lighter setting, i enjoy conversing with your character)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Well i'd be up for roleplaying with you in a lighter setting, i enjoy conversing with your character)


((I got this one forums.furaffinity.net: [RP] / [Casual] that I think you'll like~))


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

" Sonic huh, pretty hard to forget seeing as I've had time to talk with you before learning your name ".

" I do hope you don't make a habit of walking towards rumbling buildings and explosions " He says jokingly


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

*She felt guilty about lying, but also couldn't help but giggle too*

"Nah, I'll be rolling around at the speed of sound at them instead!"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 7, 2016)

Gathering his things and thinking on what Nura said at his helicopter will be here shortly, do we have time to rest then the demons can open a other gate to send an attack at any time?

Fell feel he bin a lone for long enough  make this way back to the Blue one and Yaruzaru hope at they have not move in the time for him to get ready.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

... (meanwhile, somewhere else in the city)...

News and reports of the demons' recent assaults get Jin's attention. However, what triggers his curiosity is that they're after some sort of billionaire by the name of Nura, owner of tremendous wealth and property, for some reason.
Jin then remembers the contract he just read earlier, and thinks that maybe the job is still applicable. Although trying to impress the billionaire to get paid is like trying to win a lottery, he still holds a firm belief that he has a chance. After all, his combat skills and fighting techniques in the battlefield suits more for the defensive and supportive role.
... However, he also learns from the local that this Nura character is also a dangerous fighter that possesses freaky demonic abilities... and to top it all, he thinks his skills make him invincible and superior, above all the others, thus making him completely inconsiderate and indifferent towards the others people, with such a passion of pure disdain. The townspeople's fate is probably meaningless to him.
This Nura character even demands absolute protection, at the cost of his hired bodyguards' life if needed, in exchange for his lousy payment.
The so-called "handsome reward" in the contract doesn't seem to be enough to convince Jin at all. He remains completely unimpressed, if not actually hateful towards the billionaire.
However, he decides to put the pointless opinion aside and minds more about the demons.
He suddenly remembers that he makes silver weapons... and the locals here are practically defenseless.
The problem is... he doesn't know where to start. He wants to offer what little skills he has for them out of solely generosity and kindness, because he worries about their safety more than how much he can earn from this opportunity... but that kind of free help is prone to be mistaken. Sometimes... very badly, too.


((I've decided to let Jin take on a completely different role : a blacksmith and swordsmanship-trainer for the local people, instead of taking part in the actual combats~))


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 10, 2016)

(Employee elevator )

Upon existing the elevator, Nura finishes his business conversation on his phone and walks out to see Linda waiting for him outside his room.

They look at each other for a moment as Linda smiles at him. Nura simply walks casually through the door to his room, pausing only to hold the door open for Linda.

Nura walks toward his desk to sit down after letting Linda into the room. Linda stands opposite the desk and speaks.

Linda - " Your going out again aren't you." She says with a concerned look on her face.

Nura - " Of course, it's not over until I defeat the Third."

Linda looks down nervously " That's true ". There is a momentary silence.

" The demons probably arn't going to stop targeting you. The longer it takes for them to get what they want, the more desperate they will become."

"My theory is that your citizens will continue to get caught up in these attacks and there's a chance that they will attack your people more directly to get to you."

As Nura is sorting through mail he replies " Should I care?"

With a worried expression on her face Linda thinks of a different approach " Um lets see, if you use your funds too gather a special force to look out for the civilians, that could improve your reputation with the citizens."

Nura stops sorting through his mail and sighs while resting his arm on the desk. As Nura does this Linda instinctively moves closer to him and cups Nura s hand "Pleeease . . . "

Nura - "Fine . . ." He pulls Linda in onto his lap and they kiss.

Somewhere in the room, completely concealing his aura and presence the advisor adjusts his glasses and vanishes.

Both Linda and Nura stand up.

Nura - "I'l call my contacts."
Linda shows her gratitude by saying thank you and then leaves. After making a few calls Nura closes his phone.

(The next day)

Nura makes a call to reception from his phone.

Nura - "Tell the men following Yaruzaru to return with him and Send all other mercenaries to my office."

Receptionist - "Yes sir".


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

... (meanwhile, somewhere not very far from the hotel)...

It was hard for him at first, but then he sees that he's stepping in the right direction when he decides to open a small shop of weapons to arm the citizens with proper equipment and offer them free training to arm them with proper basic skills to handle themselves. The people's generally negative opinion towards Nura due to his complete disregard has pushed the outsider named Jin enough to make him stay up all night to help them in any way he can.
Taking part in the fight along with this "demonic fighting billionaire" doesn't make any difference, he thinks, but leaving the innocent people here to face the possible demons' assaults is absolutely unacceptable.
Nura is ridiculously unacceptable, he knows, but the people's fate is more important than everything else, he concludes... and that's where he keeps his focus on.

When the next day comes, everyone gathers at a large abandoned yard, which Jin has made as their unofficial barracks. He presents himself before the townspeople as their trainer and commander, and them before him as his "unofficial army". Everyone is now a warrior-to-be, armed with weapons he made as they please : Swords, cleavers, maces, hammers, tomahawks, daggers, glaives, and spears.
Jin takes a slow walk in front of them, his voice stern and serious, but also reassuring and encouraging.

- If your life is on the line... If your last moment is sure to come... If your last breath is gonna slip through as you know it... If your last word is gonna be spoken soon... Make it all memorable, and send the f@#$ers straight down to hell... because win or lose, we will not go down without a fight.

He clenches his fist :

- We train hard, and we'll fight HARDER... and we got a long way to go with that. Everyone, on your guard !


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru is resting under the shade of a tree, looking toward the sky in thought.

Girl - " Um . . "

Yaruzaru lifts his head and turns to see a girl watching him from behind the tree he is under.

" Out here by yourself? " Yaruzaru says in a passive tone

The girl nervously replies - " No . . . . my mum is over there " She points some distance behind her where a woman can be seen watching two kids play with a ball

The girl pauses for a moment. " Um, are you a demon? " She says with a fearful expression on her face

Yaruzaru gives the girl an amused look " Do i look like a demon? "

Girl - " Well, kinda, but you don't seem bad "

Yaruzaru - " Well i'm not a demon, but you should probably avoid walking up to people you don't know "

The girl moves closer, watching Yaruzaru as he sits up to face her. " Yeah . . . my mum always tells me that "

Yaruzaru giggles " Try to listen to your mum, i could have been a demon . . . "

The girl puts on a slightly worried expression for a moment then says " Mum says we're going to move away from the demons, to a place where we'll be safe "

Yaruzaru - " Yes, that would be for the best " He says while looking towards where the girls mum is

Man - " Yaruzaru, you are being called for back at the hotel.

Yaruzaru looks back to see two lightly armed men standing a few paces away from him. He turns back for a moment to say something to the girl

Yaruzaru - " Looks like i have to go, you should get back to your mother " The girl simply nods as she turns to go back to where her mum is

Yaruzaru slowly stands up and shakes himself off before proceeding to follow the men back to the hotel.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 10, 2016)

Fell Khan sleep have bin trouble with the dreams this not just any nightmare, the city in ruins burning the sky blood red, death all around, is this a visions.

Fell Khan see Yeenoghu The Demon Prince of Gnolls then awaken from the dream in one of Hotel Law rooms, wet with sweat

"is he, it bin, it just a nightmare... a nightmare"

Go to the shower have a wash

"I'm free now"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

((OK, just so you guys know... I may or may not get a reply restriction after this, but either way, please wait until I'm back so I won't be left out, OK ? Thanks~))

The entire section of the town, within Jin's "barrack", quickly turns into some sort of military base, mostly for swordsmen, and Jin is like the kendo-trainer.
As he walks around to keep everyone's training in check, a soldier approaches him :

- Sir, may I have a word ?
- Yes, what is it ?
- U-um... about... that billionaire named Nura...

Jin already slightly frowns when he hears the name, but remains the same tone of voice nonetheless :

- Yeah ? What about him ?
- He's... uh... I heard he's about to evacuate everyone out of this city or something... somewhere away from the demons.
- Really now ?... I find it unlikely.
- I dunno, sir, but I heard from other people that he really is.

Jin frowns in thoughts for a second.

- All of a sudden, he actually affords to take actions for the people's safety ?...

He then shakes his head in disbelief :

- I'll believe it when I see it.

The soldier stutters :

- Um... actually... I-I wanna ask for your permission...

He then takes a deep breath and speaks up :

- If this evacuation really is happening, I wanna go back and help my family. I hope you understand.

Jin presses his lips and stays silent for a few seconds, before nodding :

- Well, then, if it really is... you have my permission.
- Thank you, sir.

Jin then turns around :

- Everyone, squad dismissed ! Go home and help your family get ready for the incoming evacuation.

The soldiers all stand in a formation before him and bow with respect, their hands clasped together, before all taking their leave. Jin quietly walks to his forge and takes a seat, looking at the flame burning there in silence. There's only him at the "barrack" now, near the forge.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 10, 2016)

(the mercenaries, Linda and the special task force of 25 have met up with Nura in his office for briefing)

In the meeting with Nura he describes the plan in full detail
"On my Island we have roughly 5,000 citizens of all ages and all backgrounds, what i lack in emotional attachment, i more then make it up in with their happiness... i provide an environment where no one has to worry about having a place to sleep or food to eat."  i will pay tribute to the ones who have passed
"there's a blacksmith who's been helping the citizens protect themselves against the demon attacks through rigorous training and discipline, try to join up with him and aid in the evacuation... we will evacuate them via ship to the main city Aldrede, I've already notified Aldrede that they will be temporarily accommodating the citizens, you will be assisting any citizens still gathering their belongings and rallying any who still wish to fight, you'll return to me once your duties have been fulfilled that is all"

The mercenaries and special task force leaves and Linda stayed behind to talk

Nura on a couch near the fireplace Linda sits next to him, Nura stares at the flames of the fireplace as Linda watches him
"I will pay tribute to the citizens who have fallen to the demons onslaught... it's only right that i do"

there's a few moments of silence then Linda places her hands on her lap then looks forward at the fireplace, then looks down at her hands

Linda speaks softly "I remember sometime ago... before we we're together, this island didn't have any life to it, it was just a- (Linda's expression becomes serious Linda begins to clasp her hands tightly)nightmare (as Linda speaks she talks about the past)before you made this into a real city we were just experiments"

Nura's quiet as he listens to Linda

There was nothing... no hope, we accepted out fate,
We were born here, but we will not die here
(Falls into a flash back when Nura and Linda where just born in Aldrede hospital) Linda, Nura along with 13 other experiments (8 boy and 7 girls) where kidnapped from birth away from Aldrede hospital and transported to the remote island. These children were chosen because of the high potency of aura at a young age. The experiments where first raised as 'normal' children having traditional classes on things they would need such as English, maths, science, and history, also being indoctrinated to believe if they where to face any form of punishment that they should gracefully accept it as they're fate for being gifted with strong latent abilities, from countless diagnosis checkups to experiments designed to test and awaken their latent abilities on the island, it seemed as if everything was amazing... for the children, for the scientists this was to ensure that the children were "ripe for torture physically and mentally",the scientists felt that it is appropriate to develop a emotional attachment for multiple reasons:
1.When they begin to torture the children the trauma of their peaceful 'reality being broken down physically and mentally' can exhibit a stronger set of latent abilities within
2. To create a mental barrier to protect themselves, the scientists have concluded that if the children's latent abilities prove too great, them being hesitant hurting them will help control them better
3.Can prevent the children from wanting to escape since the pain of leaving their loved ones regardless of what pain they might inflict could prove too painful for them to leave


As the years pass the scientists gained the trust of the children making sure they enjoyed the peaceful stage wholeheartedly treating them as royalty. The children were taught of the world they live in called Dreyda. They learnt about powers and great people who have lived, as the children's powers began to awake from the ages of 12, this is where the scientists slowly began the second phase of torture, beginning with installing a hierarchy between the children numbering each child from 1-15 the child numbered as 15 was called the cheesedoodle which received great amusement from the children except for the one who was numbered 15, this sort of mental trauma gave the children a desire not to become number 15 motivating them to become more powerful, Nura was numbered 15 and Linda was numbered 8, scientists stated that these numbers weren't set in stone and can easily change should their power continue to develop and improve.

Female Scientist energetically speaks to the children in their english classroom
The class is in an uproar as they've just been given their numbers

"Now now everyone settle down"

The children begin to settle down, some of the children being on table in celebrating of being given a high number, Nura sits in the back silent having his head on the desk, embarrassed at being number 15 Linda sits a few rows ahead of Nura looking back, showing concern for his wellbeing

"As of today you all will be weekly assessed on the potency of your powers, we will be constantly monitoring to see if they're has been any development so be sure to practice practice practice!".

Classroom in harmony says Yess

"and for you cheesedoodle" the class starts to giggle, Nura tries to further hide himself from sight with his bag covering his face "Uses this week off to try and improve you power" Nura in embarrassment says yes
the scientist continues " for any of you stuck with the number 15 for more then a month there will be consequences, dismissed"

the weeks following Nura in his depression doesn't attempt to improve his power, as other children continue to further develop their power some growing an ego, Nura strays further and further away from the crowd.

1 week before a month has passed, having just received the second to last assessment of their powers Nura is laying on the grass looking at the clouds in the sky in a field somewhere near the buildings Linda approaches him
standing above his view of the clouds( Linda now has been given the number 6) Nura perplexed as to why Linda is now blocking his view of the clouds gives a concerned look , Linda in retaliation shows a concerned look then lies beside him also looking at the sky, Linda says

"To Augment your reality is to convert fiction to non-fiction, you should at least try to make use of your power of illusion"

Nura replies " that's what they(the scientists) say to me, did they send you?"

Linda shakes her head "No... it's natural to show concern for a someone"

Nura says "my power is useless i can only create images of things... for a few seconds"

Linda turns her head to face Nura with a judgmental look says "Well who's fault is that" Linda say playfully "Idiot"

Nura and Linda then stare at each other and start to laugh Linda stands up and begins t0 lecture Nura

Linda continues "if you worked at your power, you wouldn't be the cheesedoodle"

Nura  "yeah yeah"

Linda "you might discover there's more then meets the eyes for your power

Nura "yeah, yeah"

Linda "Maybe you could do massive illusions like giant doughnuts"

Nura seemingly uninterested rolls to look away from Linda

Nura"Yeah yeah"

Linda starts to blush a little and pauses to muster the courage to say her next sentence "I-I think you power is...REALLY COOL"

Nura "Yeah yeah"

Linda "Hey you listening to me"

Nura "Yeah yeah"

Linda "did you even hear what i said !?"

Nura "Yeah Yeah"

Linda and Nura then start to laugh together


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 10, 2016)

It has now been a month since they we're assigned numbers having being assigned 15 again Nura looks unfazed by the scientists decision while they rest discuss how useless Nura has become in comparison to their power level, being called the cheesedoodle weekly by his classmates (Linda being assigned as number 5, is now being nicknamed the star as she keeps rising in number compared to others behind and above her in number are mostly stagnant)

the female scientist Alexa enters the classroom where the students reside
"Well everyone here well done for working hard at improving your powers, apart from you" Alexa points at Nura "the cheesedoodle who was not bothered to do anything" Alexa sighs "didn't i tell you all that there will be consequences should you stay at 15?"

Nura unfazed looking outside the window says "Yeah i heard, so whats the punishment? making sandwiches in the kitchen, extra homework? whatever it is i'd appreciate it if i didn't have to die of boredom from listening to you talk about history"

Nura then stands up and makes an exaggerated impression of Alexa mimicking how she walks and how she accentuates certain parts of her body(big breasts) by holding his hands where breasts would be, then the class is now looking at Nura. Nura says "Oh students we have a very important figure in history to discuss my boobs er- i mean Luna Yang" The classroom is filled with laughter execpt for the teacher " We need to access my assets er- i mean certain assets within her powers"

The teacher shouts over the classroom at Nura go to Nein he'll deal with the cheesedoodles like you"

Nura grabs his bag and walks away, before he leaves to go to Nein he says "i should've been a comedian i clearly have a talent in it"

Alexa "OUT!"

Nura makes his way to the other side of the building to Nein's door and knocks

Nein "You may enter"

Nein is sitting at his desk focused on some important business on his computer
Nura walks in the office and takes a seat opposite Nein

Nein glances other at Nura and gives the impression that he's find Nura's existence useless

Nein "why are you here?"

Nura grabbing an assortment of sweets from Neins desk and begins to consume them individually

Nura "Alexa sent me"

Nein  stops typing to stare at Nura

Nein "what number are you?"

Nura "im the cheesedoodle"

Nein "you've been number 15 for a whole month so i've heard"

Nura " yeah i'm famous now"

Nein "at being the worst"

Nura mockingly "still famous"

Nein " are you proud of being as beat-up and as useless as a moldy tomato"

Nura sarcastically "Well tomatoes are eaten by people and is a vegetable which is grown from the earth. some people call mother earth meaning, i'm useful to my mother"

Nein surprised at his reasoning pauses for a second and secretly grabs an object from his drawer as Nura goes on about why tomatoes and himself are useful. Nein goes to the door behind Nura and locks it

Nura pauses in his rambling realizing this and says "soooooo what are you doing?"

Nein silently walks towards Nura

Nura uneasy by the situation starts to cuddle in his chair

Nein breathing distance away from Nura's ears starts to whisper "since your our cheesedoodle for the 4th week coming we have a surprise for you"

Nein stabs Nura in the lower part of his chest and a purple substance leaks from the blade. Nura stares at Nein devastated by what's happening to him unable to speak from the pain

As Nura is losing consciousness Nein starts to reveal the companies true nature " you see what you and the others call home we call it something, else the dream, a place where the illusion of peace happens... but now we've put it in a new gear called the nightmare and we had to get rid of the most useless potential... you" Nein laughs wildly, Nura still in shock from all that's being said is silent"

Nura eyes begin to look lifeless, Nura starts to think where it all went wrong, was it his fault (he remembers what he's been taught to him about the punishment of talented people and starts to accept his fate (Nein speaks about how they had high hopes for someone with the power to create illusion but they were met with disappointment)

Nura started to wish he wasn't here, he wished for a fantasy reality where he can do anything and choose when to live and die

Nura begins to immensely glow purple as his fantasy was becoming true through illusion in that room

The room suddenly changes into a lush green forest as if they're in wildlife

Nein appeased by the results is in awe of how realistic Nura's ability looks to him

Nein ecstatically expresses how impressed he is "Marvelous, Just Marvelous" touch the leaves to see if his other senses are affected "X-22 is a success hahaha." Nein walks over to Nura to retrieve the Knife in his side" under the right circumstances this should work for the rest to enhance their powers" Nein pulls out the Knife and Nura's rendered unconscious fading the illusion also

Nein walks over to unlock the door, the nurses are already on standby outside the door. As soon as Nein opens the door the Nurses quickly grab Nura and place him onto a medical bed and rush him to a room to treat his wound.

Nein grabs a suit case making his way over to Alexa

Alexa is in the middle of teaching history to the students, (Nein starts to knock on the door)

Alexa is quick to open the door for Nein, (Nein starts to whisper to Alexa for a while, in that time the student begin conversations with each other, Linda uninterested in the brief small talk looks over at Nein worrying about what he might've done to Nura, as she closely observes Nein, Linda see's something in his hand upon closer inspection she see's thats it's a knife

Linda on high alert spots the knife dripping with a red substance when she realizes what it actually is, Linda leaps from her seat petrified barely able to speak "It- it- it's BLOOD!!"

The classroom turn's to Linda pondering why she said that, one of class mates says "what!?"

Linda points to Nein's arm dripping with blood

The classroom stares in shock having noticed what Linda saw

meanwhile Nein opens the suitcase to reveal two gasmasks, Linda and Alexa each wear one

One of the students nervously speaks"Wh-what's going on... explain yourself?! what happened to 15?"

Nein "you need not worry about such matters" two scientists suddenly rush into the class room throwing sleeping gas at the students, the students try to escape but the effects of the sleeping gas work quicker than they can move

(the flash back ends and returns to Linda and Nura near the fireplace)

Linda "that's all i can remember..." Linda places one hand on her head "the rest is just a blurr"

Linda then turns her body to face in Nuras direction as she shakes her head

"i don't know what happened after that day" Linda stops shaking her head "but i do know if it weren't for you somehow saving some of us from that nightmare it wouldn't be like this now". Linda pauses a moment to think of her next sentence "you've lost allot, that made you who you were in place of something else... something you won't tell me about, I just want you to know that i'll try my best to help you in whatever way i can"

Nura looks at Linda, they both look at each other, a calm silence takes over the room, Linda and Nura kiss, then Linda lays in Nura arms they stare at the warm glow of the fireplace.

After breif moment Linda sits up again and begin to look worried as she stares at the back of her palms on her lap she says "Your starting to sound like him... Nien"

Nura's faces Linda, 

emotionless at what she says to him tries to understand what she means

Linda says "Yours starting to say the same things as Nein".

Linda reminds him of the times he used to make jokes and impressions of people to get them to laugh also his instinctive nature to help others

On that note Linda left him to think about what she said

Nura sits in the same place as Linda walks towards the door and stops before leaving to look at him (Nura continues to watch the fire place) thinking in fear that this might be the only time to see him now as he is, before he changes even further from what he was, Linda then exits the room



(Currently - Nura is deciding his next move against the Third. The mercenaries and the special task force of 25 are evacuating citizens whilst rallying those that wish to stay as they go to meet up with Jin)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

((To @Nura Shinryu : I suggest you to put the whole flashback in quote... make it a lot easier to read, really))


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 10, 2016)

(He says as long as people can read it's fine, hes tired from smashing his fingers into the keyboard : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (He says as long as people can read it's fine, hes tired from smashing his fingers into the keyboard : 3 )


((Uh... never mind then))


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

While sitting idly by, Jin starts day-dreamming about his past and rethinking about his decision...


> His childhood was drowned in disdain from pretty much everyone else in his class, and violence from bullies of other classes. He was an incompetent student with low marks and a weak kid against all the punches and kicks from those of same or older age.
> The first time he had ever hit someone on purpose was when he was at grade 7th. He was forced to clean the room as punishment for being late, and the classmates never got tired of picking on him... until one took the mop in the face at full force, and was "evacuated" to the healthhcare clinic immediately, when the others saw that he was unconscious after the blow.
> Jin realized how good it felt to hit someone... his innocence was no more, and so was his time at school, when he finally got suspended for violently assaulting all the others, even though he remained completely passive until he had to defend himself or what little pride he had left.
> Jin felt that violence was the only way, and became the youngest bounty-hunter at the age of 16... but also the most bloodthirsty, and the most dangerous around. His swordsmanship would leave his victims crippled and helpless, his marksmanship would leave at least 9 holes on his victims' skull, and his brutal strength with heavy weapons let him mop the ground with their corpses like nothing. His element Earth crushed them out of existence and his element Water finished the murders clean-off, only the smell of their blood left behind, which he'd bring to the air with his element Wind and spread around as his "warning".
> ...



... Jin's flashback makes him start to get back to his focus with determination and confidence :
He is here for the tomorrow of the citizens, and won't leave until everyone is safe.


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 11, 2016)

can I join the RP


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 11, 2016)

can I join the rp


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 11, 2016)

furrycoolkid said:


> can I join the rp



(It's open to people who want to join, just try to fit into the plot. The story is slow going though so there may not be much for you to do atm)


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 11, 2016)

ok what's the story about


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 11, 2016)

(Long story short we are fighting demons, you can be a mercenary or a citizen trying to protect the island. Like I said though the story is slow, not sure if you will enjoy one post every other day RP )


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 11, 2016)

citzen tai  just arrived on the islands and he saw all the people that were in trouble
and Tai wishes that he could help the people but... Tai didn't know how he could help
the people of the islands .


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 11, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Long story short we are fighting demons, you can be a mercenary or a citizen trying to protect the island. Like I said though the story is slow, not sure if you will enjoy one post every other day RP )


yea I would  enjoy it


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 12, 2016)

( Somewhere on the island )

The mercenaries and special forces are walking through an area on the island that looks like it has seen the worst of the attacks, most of the buildings are in shambles and there are corpses of people scattered throughout the area. One of the men with the special forces (SF) is reloading a clip into his weapon. He walks away from the corpse of a demon to catch up to Yaruzaru who is leading them to where they believe Jin is from the information Nura gave them.

Jason(SF) - " There's no end to these things, we kill them and the same ones show up again "

Yaruzaru - " Like Nura told you, the demon that commands them can bring them back as many times as he wishes "

Shrugging off the comment Jason replies " It's pretty bad in this area, how exactly are we expected to find this guy in this mess? "

Yaruzaru - " Even if we don't find him, we still have to get everyone out safely and rally anyone who is still fighting "

Jason(SF) - " Seems like a lot of trouble to go through to join up with a blacksmith "

Yaruzaru's calmly replies " That blacksmith is the only reason we were able to get as many people as we did out safely, he made sure they were able to defend themselves "

There's an awkward pause before Jason starts talking again " Still seems like a lot of work "

Yaruzaru sighs " It can't be helped . . . there's no way we could have known it would turn out this bad, but we're here now, so just do what you can "

Jason scoffs at the comment while looking at Yaruzaru as he walks a pace behind him " and why are we following you? Our commander has way more experience on the field "

Yaruzaru replies without looking back at Jason, seemingly more focused on keeping watch " Is your commander over 100 years old? "

Jason stops and looks at Yaruzaru for a moment in disbelief as Yaruzaru continues to walk ahead of him

The group reach the area where they were told Jin was located. They walk through the area in search of him and any others that may still be in the area.


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 12, 2016)

can i join in the story


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 12, 2016)

During their walk, an unusually strong wind blows across the field, almost as if tearing the air apart. The stench of blood fills the atmosphere, bringing a really disturbed feeling to whoever is here. Then, the water around the island rises up and forms heavy typhoons around.
After that is a massive earthquake, where the ground starts to split apart, and large pillars of rock violently erupt from beneath. Immediately afterwards, the typhoons all crash down at an area far from where Yaru and the SF are. Death screams of the demons can be heard from a distance, and blood starts splashing everywhere like fountains.
Immediately afterwards, the pillars of rock can be seen erupting straight up to the sky. Demons can be seen impaled into the pillars, or shattered apart at the impact. Horrible death screams follow up. Yaru and the SF quickly follow the trail of the attacks, until they arrive at an area not very far from Hotel Law. It appears to be a destroyed barrack. The demons' corpses are all over the training yard, but no more sign of the citizen.
Yaru and the SF see a kangaroo creature sitting near a forge inside, looking completely unscathed, and not at all minding all the horrific sight right next to him.
Apparently, he stays to deal with the demons... and to keep the demons think that there's still someone left here, so that they won't strike anywhere else. All the survivors that he could save have already been evacuated.
Still unaware of Yaru and the SF, he proceeds to fix his weapons... If he really needs to use them at all, that is.
Yaru immediately recognizes him as Jin, the blacksmith that he had met at the hotel earlier... however, this time, he senses some sort of demonic energy coming from the one he thought he'd only know as an ordinary blacksmith.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 12, 2016)

furrycoolkid said:


> can i join in the story





Yaruzaru said:


> ( Somewhere on the island )
> 
> The group reach the area where they were told Jin was located. *They walk through the area in search of him and any others that may still be in the area.*



I don't know how to make it any easier to join than that.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 12, 2016)

furrycoolkid said:


> can i join in the story





Yaruzaru said:


> I don't know how to make it any easier to join than that.


He means that you can be a lost survivor on the island, waiting to be rescued ; however, this is as far as we can get, you need to think of your own to fill yourself in


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 12, 2016)

The (SF) look around in shock from the surroundings and can be heard muttering amongst each other.

Jason (SF) " What in the world did all this!? Are they all dead!? I feel like i'm going to gag from the smell . . . " Jason covers his mouth with one of his hands

Yaruzaru's eyes narrow seeing the trail of battle as he takes more cautious steps " They won't be dead for long, the Third will call them back sooner or later " 

Yubie the (SF) commander walks up alongside Yaruzaru " Did Nura say anything about this . . .  "

Yubie pauses and stares at Yaruzaru, he merely returns the gaze as if in joint confirmation of the danger they could be in as they see a creature near the forge of a destroyed barrack. Yaruzaru immediately recognizes the creature to be Jin, however he seems apprehensive about approaching him looking at the situation. 

Yaruzaru - " Everyone should stay here . . .  " He says while looking toward Jin

Jason (SF) - " Are you crazy!? Have you been looking at what we've been looking at!? Or are you walking with your eyes shut!? " 

Yaruzaru ignores Jason and walks toward Jin. Yubie gives Jason a dangerous glare, causing him to take a step back and stop talking.

Yubie  - " We'll find out what's going on, just keep an eye from here "

Yubie walks up to follow alongside Yaruzaru " I'm coming with you, i can't say i'm not curious "

Yaruzaru thinks about telling her to stay back with the others but can see she is serious about coming and decides not to waste the effort. As they are approaching Jin, they stop and stand some distance away from him. Yubie points her gun towards him but Yaruzaru turns to her and shakes his head. She reluctantly, slowly lowers her weapon.

Yaruzaru - " I'l talk to him, I've met him before "

Yubie - " I can't make any promises about saving you if things go sour . . . "

Yaruzaru approaches Jin from his side a few paces away, watching as he fixes his weapons. Yubie stays where she is watching closely. After a moments pause Yaruzaru speaks to Jin.

Yaruzaru - " What interesting weapons . . . " he says to Jin, bringing about a feeling of nostalgia.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 12, 2016)

Fell Khan put on a cleaned rode and cloak then gather his gear for a long day, walk to reception looking for some one to speak to for gaining a meeting with Nura.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 12, 2016)

The familiar voice gets Jin's attention, bringing his face up to see a person that he recognizes as Yaru, whom he met at the hotel earlier. He immediately stands up, with a look of surprise and happy to see his "customer" again :

- Hey, it's you !... I thought you left with the others to march into the demon base ?

He then notices the soldiers of the SF :

- Um... who are these people ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 12, 2016)

Yaruzaru still seems to have a serious look on his face and the SF simply watch on from a distance.

Yaruzaru - " Nura had a change of plans and decided to focus on evacuating the citizens first. These people are the special forces Nura brought in to help with the evacuation "

He pauses for a moment looking at the area around him before returning his gaze to Jin. " What happened here . . . and why are you here all by yourself? " His tone is a mixture of concern and caution


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 12, 2016)

Jin shakes his head in sadness :

- I tried my best to save everyone... but I couldn't... some of them ran away in fear... over there, that is...

He points at a distance, where Yaru and the SF saw the people's corpses.

- Those that survived and made it had been evacuated. I stay here to divide the demons' force. Half of those insolent weaklings wasted their pitiful lives thinking they could fuck with "The High Emperor of Nether-Void" and get away with it.

He sees the confusion on Yaru's face, and proceeds to explain briefly :

- Long story short, I'm the reincarnation of the emperor that created a realm that exists outside the underworld... and those demons don't like the existence of my kind. Not one bit.


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 12, 2016)

how can I join the story


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 12, 2016)

furrycoolkid said:


> how can I join the story


(Just act like you casually stroll in or something, literally not that hard)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 12, 2016)

furrycoolkid said:


> how can I join the story


(Be a survivor after the attack or something ?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 12, 2016)

Yaruzaru eases up a little and sits back on his haunches, looking up at the sky.

" As long as you did what you could, no one can ask more than that "

He then turns his gaze back down to Jin " Well i have no knowledge of this emperor you reincarnated from, but it does somewhat explain what i'm feeling from you " The energy in Yaruzaru's eyes can just about be seen shifting for a moment as he says this and he does not even seem to question what Jin says; not after what they saw on their way here

Seeing them talking with each other, Yubie decides to walk up closer but still stays a respectable distance away " Is everything ok . . . "

Yaruzaru - " Seems so . . . " He pauses for a moment then continues "  . . . We have been able to evacuate a lot of people thanks to you Jin, but you seem different somehow . . .  "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 12, 2016)

Jin shrugs :

- It'd take me a while to fully catch up to the power I once had. When we first met, I only had a fraction of it. What I did to the demons over here was with... say, 25%. Not sure when I'll regain my full strength, though...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 12, 2016)

Yaruzaru's looks a bit worried as he speaks " So you took down all those demons yourself . . . quite the blacksmith " he says jokingly " You don't have to stay here, if what you say is true, the demons will attack you regardless of where you go "

Yubie then begins to speak before Yaruzaru can continue " Well i guess this is why Nura wanted us to meet up with you, though it's a little hard to believe you took down all these demons single-handedly " She says while taking a hard look at Jin

She continues speaking with a tone of curiosity " Just what is this emperor you're reincarnated from anyway? Why do the demons dislike your kind? " She seems to be full of questions and open about hearing what Jin has to say, likely because Yaruzaru isn't questioning it either


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin places his hands on his hips (almost invisible due to his rather obese build), in response to Yaru's concern :

- I'm staying here to distract the demons' force. You definitely don't want their all-out assault, trust me.

He then looks at Yubie :

- My kind is known as "Void-Walker", a demonic race with very weak magic powers, but also complete immunity to silver weapons... and... our blood. Check this out.

Jin brings his finger up, then cuts it open with a dagger. The blood drops down and reveals to be silver-white in color, almost like silver itself in liquid form. As it drops on the ground, a puff of smoke can be seen lifting up into the air as the drop burns the ground like fire burning sands.

- Imagine a cobra's venom being able to corrode metal and flesh... yes, that kind of nasty combination is in our blood. However...

This time, he lets his blood drops on the silver dagger. The blade doesn't melt away, but instead glow brighter.

- If our blood comes in contact with silver weapons... they'll be very deadly against demons in general. Like, one-hit kinda ting. Well, aside us, of course.

He casually walks back to the forge and places the dagger on the anvil, then back to Yaru and Yubie :

- So, about this emperor... yes, so, like I said earlier, my kind was very weak when it came to magic powers, and we were looked down upon by other demonic races. We lived a good few millenniums in slavery, until this guy, named Azirak, decided to do things the violent way... he rallied everyone to stand up for their freedom. However, instead of claiming a place for their own right, he shattered a piece of the underworld and made it a "stand-alone" realm for his people, away from the other demons. That was when our peaceful life began. No more violence, no more bloodshed.

Jin gestures his finger at the ground :

- The Void-Walkers also cooperated with people in the mortal to fight back other demons. They live among the mortal races in peace and promise aid in their time of need.

He finally points his thumb at himself :

- That's how I'm here, instead of being in the Nether-Void.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 13, 2016)

can i join in on this


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 13, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> can i join in on this



(Its open to people that want to join, just try to fit into the plot )


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 13, 2016)

whats happening in the plot atm


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 13, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> whats happening in the plot atm


( lul )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 13, 2016)

(I've took so long trying to comprehend the plot that Vyrenn just kinda got left behind in the thick of things)


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 13, 2016)

ok then were are we atm


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 13, 2016)

(Bad demon wants Nura's cookies, Nura hires mercenaries to protect his cookies, Nura tries to come up with a plan to take the demons cookies instead while protecting his own cookies basically)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 13, 2016)

(Except replace the cookies with really bad stuff like death and secret information and people)


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 13, 2016)

(ok) rusty (yer hes back ) walks over to bad and asks for some "cookies"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 13, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ok then were are we atm



(We are talking to Jin at the moment and trying to evacuate people off the island, so we are basically just talking to Jin but if you don't really know the plot i can't really help you fit in to be honest : / )


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 13, 2016)

a voice echos throught the air "hello"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 13, 2016)

Yaruzaru and Yubie curiously watch Jin cut himself and explain to them what his blood can do.

Yubie looks at Jin and then at Yaruzaru " . . . It seems that i know very little about who i am working with aside from Nura " She says as she stares at Yaruzaru, who simply returns her stare with a grin

Yubie - " . . . but that weaponry would definitely be useful against the demons, at least against the lower demons anyway "

Yaruzaru - " There are some elite amongst the lower demons even, they seem to have special weaponry of their own "

Yubie - " Yes, Nura mentioned you fought one of them "

Yaruzaru - " I did, he also said the Third commands several more like him with different abilities "

Yubie - " It makes no sense to me, these demons are so haphazard, if the Third just concentrated his entire force to attack Nura he would probably have what he wants by now but he chooses to split up his forces . . . "

Yaruzaru - " If you wanted to lure someone out that controlled illusions, someone that can easily disappear from sight and make a fool out of any attempt you made to find him, how would you go about it? "

Yubie immediately realizes what Yaruzaru is trying to say and puts her hand to her head for a moment thinking how obvious it was

Yubie - " Well if the demons did not spend so much time fighting amongst themselves they may have done a lot worse here "

Yaruzaru - " The Third is the only one attacking us at the moment, or rather just his servants . . . it's a scary thought that only his servants caused this much damage . . . "

Yubie - " . . . and he just brings them back to fight again, almost seems like a waste of ammo to kill one "

After a short silence Yaruzaru speaks " In any case, i'm glad your ok Jin, i was a bit worried when i saw you leave the hotel like that " He says as he shyly shifts his gaze

Two of the SF group that are a good distance away hear something behind them and walk toward the sound to take a look.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin shakes his head with a smirk in response to Yaru :

- Don't worry 'bout me, man. I've seen worse, really. Had to save my entire kingdom from these suckers. Like, all by myself. Not very pleasant, to be honest, but... oh well.

He slams his fist onto the ground and cracks it open. This time, however, instead of pillars of rock, hundreds of chains thrust up from below and disappears into a large black portal above, impaling and shattering all the demon corpses into trillions of bloody pieces. He then gestures his hand and literally takes control of the blood in the area as he brings it to him. His eyes flash white as the blood surrounds him and slowly fades away.
When he's done absorbing the demons' life force, he sticks his tongue out and seems rather grossed out :

- Definitely not doing this again... kangaroos are vegetarians.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 13, 2016)

The SF can be heard mumbling as they watch the blood draw toward Jin. Yaruzaru and Yubie watch in surprise seeing the blood surround and fade around him.

Yaruzaru -  " You can absorb life as well? " He says as he looks at one of his paws

Yubie lets out a slight chuckle " Now i see why the demons didn't stand much of a chance "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin shakes his head :

- No no no, absorbing life-force isn't the main deal... and I'm not sure if I ever wanna do that again... I mean, look, I'm a kangaroo.

He snaps his finger ; a silver chain violently thrusts from below and sprouts up into the air, and disappears into a small black portal above them.

- This one, though. This is the signature move of my kind. Chain-summoning...

He then just drops his hand down in a casual manner, and the chain disappears as well ; however, the "hole" on the ground where it came from is still there.

- However, I only go full-offensive when solo. If you guys want me to join you, I'll be for the defensive or supportive role instead.

He clasps his hands together : pillars of rock erupt from the ground, forming a wall.

- Block attacks...

He swings his hand forward : a splash of sooth water dances in the air, in front of him.

- Heal wounds...

Finally, he brings his hand to a side : a breeze blows from behind him forward, carrying with it a bit of force.

- ... And faster attacks. All for you.

He then shrugs, his voice sounding humble :

- 'Cause, you know what they say. What matters ain't how hard you hit, but how much you can get hit.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 13, 2016)

Yaruzaru taps his paw on the ground as he chuckles " Of course we want you to come with us, especially after seeing how powerful you are " Yaruzaru has a clearly impressed expression on his face as he looks at Jin

Yubie - " Precisely, we don't know what the Third is truly capable of, which is all the more reason to have all the help we can get "

Yaruzaru - " . . . besides we're not finished evacuating people yet, you've done more than enough bringing the demons to you, it's about time we stopped playing defense " He says with a grin

Yubie seemingly satisfied with how the conversation has gone begins to walk off toward where the rest of the SF are " i'l be over there when your done talking " Yaruzaru nods at her in response before turning back to Jin

Yaruzaru looks hard at Jin for a moment " I don't want you to come because we're asking you, i want you to come with us because you want to . . . just make sure your not forcing your decision, that's all i want to say " He says as he shifts his gaze to the side


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin immediately "snaps" at Yaru, though in a polite and non-aggressive way :

- Of course I want to ! I want those demon fuckers to die screaming ! For all what they've done to the poor people here, to my "army" ! I'm tired of those mother-fucking assholes in my fucking world ! You get me to their place, and I'm gonna have my own sleep party with that son of a bitch named "The TURD" myself !

He seems really murderous and bloodthirsty now :

- I'd shove all these swords, chains and rocks straight up his ass, then wash it with a typhoon, and then dry it with a tornado of air-blades, and maybe repeat the same, but in different orders, if that's the last thing I'll do !

However, he then abruptly stops himself :

- S-sorry, just too disgusting... but, yeah, of course I'll go. I want this fight to end now, or at least as fast as possible... for the safety of the innocent people.

He gets back to what Yubie said earlier :

- ... Um, I heard that lady said about you guys not finished evacuating people ?... I thought I'd gotten literally everyone out of here before the demons attacked ? Did I miss someone ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 13, 2016)

Yaruzaru simply listens in slight amusement at the creative ways of fighting the Third Jin talks about.

" Yeah, it would be good if we could be done with this " He pauses for a moment " Well, there are stragglers that we've run across before we came here, some people were probably hiding or stuck in parts of the island, we've just been getting anyone off the island that we've come across. Like i said we were only able to get as many people as we did out safely because of you, but there was bound to be some people left behind  "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

- Leave that to me.

Jin brings his hand to a side and forming a strong breeze that blows in his intended direction. His eyes remain shut as the wind blows, as if he's trying to sense something. However, he then brings his hand down, and shakes his head :

- No-one's around here.

Jin kneels down and seems to start slowly "rubbing" the ground. This time, he seems a bit worried :

- ... 13 people are stuck somewhere on this island... 6 to the west from here... 3 to the north, and 4 to the south... not in a good shape... we better hurry.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 13, 2016)

hi


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 14, 2016)

hi


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Yaruzaru watches curiously as Jin locates the people on the island. Yaruzaru then brings Jin to where the SF members are, aside from Yubie the SF members seem slightly apprehensive. The two SF members that were searching the area come back to the group as well.

Yaruzaru - " Jin can track down the people still on the island, if we move quickly we can get to them before anything else does "

Yubie - " Seems this one is full of surprises " She says with a smirk " Well lets not waste any more time then, lead the way "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 14, 2016)

Jin gestures his hands at a direction :

- Over there first. It's closer to us than the other areas.

As Jin readies himself to make his move with the others, he notices them carrying guns, and tries to sound polite with his suggestions :

- Uh, guys, just sayin', but... you might wanna arm yourself with something... different. Just in case.

Jin quickly shows his backpack for everyone to check. This time, Yaru notices an extra weapon : a pair of very small triple-bladed claws among the others.







Jin points at the weapons :

- I've empowered all these with my blood. If you see a demon and it's really close to you, just shove any of this up its ass. Believe me, one-hit KO.

He then proceeds to take out two guns from there and equips them on his back :











Yaru looks at Jin as if to ask why he'd bother wear all these weapons if he could just use the earth, the wind and the water, not to mention the chain-summoning move, to obliterate anything in his path. Jin shrugs and chuckles :

- Just for show.

He then shakes his head :

- Just kidding. If we're anywhere indoors, my elemental powers are pretty much disabled, and that chain-summoning move of mine hasn't been at full strength yet. You can never be too well-armed, y'know.

He then gestures his hand :

- Come on, follow me.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Yaruzaru bounds right up next to Jin to get a closer look at the weaponry when he takes them out "  . . .  Oh I didn't see this one before! " He says as he looks at Jins weaponry with a beaming curiosity

The SF soldiers still seem to be apprehensive of Jin and don't seem to want to use the weaponry.

Jason (SF) - " I don't see why we would need special weapons, a good shot to the head or chest and these things die easily enough  " He says as he points his rifle ahead of him proudly before lowering it

One of the soldiers in the group speaks up " Yeah, don't mean to be rude but we haven't had any trouble with taking anything down on the way here " 

Jason (SF) - " Exactly, do you think we would have been brought here to fight demons if we weren't capable of handling them ourselves " He chuckles

Yubie steps forward toward Jin " I'l take that dagger if you don't mind "

Jason looks shocked for a moment hearing Yubie ask for a weapon from Jin " We don't need that weaponry commander, we're special forces, your the last one i'd expect to accept help from some stranger "

Yubie shoots a smirk toward Jason as she speaks " It's better to be prepared, you do know we've only been fighting grunts all this time, what will you do when a higher demon shows up "

Jason shifts his gaze to the side " Hmph . . . we'll just blow it away like all the other demons of course " He says as if trying to convince himself

Yubie merely sighs at the comment before turning back to look at the weapons Jin has

Yaruzaru - " I would like to use them but i'm very particular about items i carry with me . . .  though i am fond of those spears of yours that you showed me before . . . " He smirks " . . . but i want to pay for them, i won't accept them any other way " He says playfully sticking out his tongue for a moment

Yubie - " Guess it's just a dagger for me then " She says while still curiously looking at Jins weaponry

Yaruzaru looks at her with a bit of confusion " Wouldn't you rather have something . . . bigger? "

Yubie smiles " I have plenty of firepower on me as it is " She says as she steps back to check her gear " Besides this is just in case i run into anything nasty " 

Yaruzaru - " Yeah, but . . . a knife? " He says while still looking confused

Yubie merely smiles without answering.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 14, 2016)

(I'm confused)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 14, 2016)

(Talking to Jin to join up with him, then going to go find survivors. Jin is offering us weaponry that is specially made to fight demons but only Yubie wants a weapon as the rest of the SF are still unsure about Jin. Yaru only wants a weapon once he has money to pay for the weapon. More or less atm. : p )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 14, 2016)

(Where and how do I sign up sir?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 14, 2016)

(We'll i imagine you can come up to us as a survivor or say your a mercenary looking for Nura saying you wan't to accept his *job*. We are basically just outside about to go find survivors at the moment. Just fit into the scene pretty much. )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 14, 2016)

(How close are you to the hotel at this point?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 14, 2016)

(In an area not very far from it, you could probably just follow the trail of battle i'd imagine)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 14, 2016)

(Trail of Battle? So there is bloodstains and broken swords leading to exactly where you are?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 14, 2016)

Jin stutters at Yubie :

- T-that's... a claw... not a dagger... but, sure.

He then looks at the other soldiers :

- You guys seriously need to think outside the box if you plan to take down supernatural beings with crazy-ass powers with those... bullets. I've been there, I've seen and faced the worst of those fuckers, so your best bet is to trust me on this.

Jin seems rather murderous again, though not towards them, but someone else :

- I dunno what's the deal with this asshole named "The TURD", but you're looking at the one named "Emperor of The Nether-Void" that had had to fight off *SEVERAL FUCKING DEMON OVERLORDS AND NEARLY OVER 9000 ELITES AT ONCE* to save his kingdom and his family in the underworld. I had to put myself through meteor showers left and right, blizzards back and forth, thunderstorms up and down, basically *SEVERAL GODDAMN APOCALYPSES AT ONCE* !... Oh yeah, did I mention I went solo my way through the whole battle ? 'Cause I didn't wanna risk NONE of my people with those nasty fuckers around... and now, let's just say, I don't wanna risk you guys if those nasty fuckers show up either.

He glares at each and every of them, his tone sounds a bit darker :

- Or, better yet... remember how the townspeople, with these "one-hit-KO" weapons of mine, still met their fates ?

Jin then glances at Yaru, trying to make sure he's listening, but his voice is easier now :

- Besides, would you rather turn down an offer for FREE weapons ? Jeez, be more reasonable, please. Your commander here is making the right choice... well, sort of.

He still stands there, his arms crossed, but sounds rather impatient :

- Come on, freaking pick something already, dammit.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 14, 2016)

(More or less, wrecked buildings, bodies, weaponry from people fighting and such. Pretty much anything that looks like someone did not feed the cookie monster)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 14, 2016)

(I'll get there in a bit)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Yaruzaru takes a step back for a moment after hearing Jin speak about what he went through. He Seemingly avoids touching on what happened to him and says " I've never had trouble with money because there's rarely anything i want to buy. If you really want to give one to me for free then i'l accept it when we reach the Third " He says as he lowers his gaze from Jin, sounding very certain

The soldiers seem to be even more apprehensive than before after hearing Jin talk.

(SF) Soldier - " If a demon appeared that happened to be powerful enough for us to require that kind of weaponry i doubt there would be anything we could do anyway, we're only human . . . " He says calmly

Jasons voice cuts in over the soldiers as he is finishing

Jason (SF) - " You must be joking . . .  are you seriously comparing us to the people on this island  . . . " Jason says sounding somewhat irritated

Yubie - " I wouldn't bother trying to reason with them, they're pretty stubborn " She says while looking at Jin " Besides, their good reliable men when it comes down to it. They just have their pride as soldiers " She says as she turns to look at Jason


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 14, 2016)

Jin glares at Jason with a rather aggressive growl, but then puts his warning aside and instead try to assure the soldiers :

- I'll do my best to keep you all safe. You have my words and my life for it.

He shrugs and shakes his head :

- Like I said, I'm more on the defensive and supportive in "multiplayer". I know I can handle myself on my own, so I seek out to help the others if needed.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 14, 2016)

Captain Qwark (as the Narrator): "The blue fuzzy thing knew she couldn't stay in the hotel forever, even if it did happen to be cozy inside. She figured if she was to stay, the demons would surely reach her, and that would be no fun.

Before she opened the doors to the outside world that's probably ravaged by demons, she first had to change clothes. When she came from the Changing Room, she was dawning indigo pants and sleeveless shirt with a belt, along with brown boots, gauntlets, and a pauldron over her left shoulder and a giant sword.

With that, she followed the scent of the blacksmith with her keen sense of smell for cookies, thus starting her adventure!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 14, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Captain Quark (as the Narrator): "The blue fuzzy thing knew she couldn't stay in the hotel forever, even if it did happen to be cozy inside. She figured if she was to stay, the demons would surely reach her, and that would be no fun.






Azrion/Zhalo said:


> With that, she followed the scent of the blacksmith with her keen sense of smell for cookies, thus starting her adventure!"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>



(I'm dying )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 14, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I'm dying )


( XD )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

(So what now? It'll take her a bit to get there, it's not like she can zip right there instantly ya know. So continue)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 15, 2016)

(Well after some time passes i'l just say you can see us or something, then it's up to you how you come to talk to us after that)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 15, 2016)

(Or you can just say you find us after some time, either way)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

*She walks as she followed the scent. That's all there is to it.*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 15, 2016)

(But but i'm too lazy to type more long paragraphs T_T)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

(Walking is slow.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

*Her mind is rather fickle, finding that staying around is of no real use. She instead leaves all together since It's No Use!*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Her mind is rather fickle, finding that staying around is of no real use. She instead leaves all together since It's No Use!*


*dies*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 15, 2016)

(The patience is strong in this thread)


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 15, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (We are talking to Jin at the moment and trying to evacuate people off the island, so we are basically just talking to Jin but if you don't really know the plot i can't really help you fit in to be honest : / )


can I join the story


----------



## Julen (Jun 15, 2016)

*far away, where the last group of survivors held their positions a young man stood up, holstering an uzi. He tried to heal and/or stabilize some of the woundeds*
Young man: you ok there buddy? Huh?
*the guy who he was talking to dies right in front of him. Then he looks down*
Guess not.....
*looks at the group and says*
Don't worry guys....we'll get rescued soon
*looks up and scratches the back od his head*
Hopefully...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

furrycoolkid said:


> can I join the story


Dude, stop asking that question, it's been the 4th time already...
ANYONE AND EVERYONE can join ; just try to find somewhere in the story that you can fit in, and stick to the story as it progresses ; however, it's all up to you, no-one else can really know exactly what your idea is to do it for you


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 15, 2016)

Julen said:


> *far away, where the last group of survivors held their positions a young man stood up, holstering an uzi. He tried to heal and/or stabilize some of the woundeds*
> Young man: you ok there buddy? Huh?
> *the guy who he was talking to dies right in front of him. Then he looks down*
> Guess not.....
> ...



(Now this is how you include yourself in a story, i could almost cry : 3)


----------



## Julen (Jun 15, 2016)

(True american hero XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Julen said:


> (True american hero XD)


(Am I the only Vietnamese around here ? XD )


----------



## Julen (Jun 15, 2016)

(Hell do i know....probably not)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Hell do i know....probably not)


(No matter, I'll still be the true Vietnamese hero around here XD )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 16, 2016)

The soldiers ease up a little hearing what Jin said save for Jason who seems to still have an attitude.

(SF) Soldier - " Well we appreciate the offer of those weapons, but we can handle ourselves. We'll leave any elites to you and Yaruzaru over here, teamwork and all that right? "

The SF soldiers have a determined look on their faces as if they want to prove something.

Yubie smirks " Let's go, the demons aren't going to wait for us to finish talking " She says as she quickly examines the weapon Jin gave her

The group begin to move toward the first area Jin pointed out.


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

*back with the remaining survivors the young man, known as Julen, took cover behind some sandbags. he checked his ammo and the chamber of the uzi. then he peaked out for a second. he sees movement in the distance, but he's not sure if it's friendly or not.* 

dammit..... i hope they come soon or else we are FUCKED 

*he whispered,*
 Everyone that can hold a gun! take cover and get ready to fight!

 *screamed as he looked around him, kinda scared*

 don't open fire until i tell you to! we don't know who they are!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 16, 2016)

The group slows down seeing a makeshift fortification some distance ahead of them and clear signs of recent battle. The buildings are scarred with bullets and claw marks alike along with a few bodies strewn across the surrounding area, some of which are hard to even recognize given how they have been torn apart. There are a few demons laying lifeless in the area surrounding the fortification full of gunfire.

Yaruzaru - " Looks like we're close "

Yubie - " Don't get trigger happy, confirm your targets first, remember we're looking for survivors " She says as she signals the SF to split and move up

The SF move toward the area in two groups on either side, they approach cautiously but without fear being prepared for what might happen.

Yubie - " Is anyone over there!? We're evacuating people off the island! " She raises her voice enough to be heard from a good distance and advances carefully alongside Jin and Yaruzaru down the middle of the two groups.


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

As he listened voices in the distance Julen raised his head:

Julen- oh god we're saved..... guys! they're here! 

Then Julen stood up, he was covered in dust and blood but he didn't care, then he screamed: 

Julen-  It's about fucking time!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 16, 2016)

Yubie eases up a little and chuckles hearing the mans comment. The SF soldiers move up slowly making sure the surrounding area is secure. Yubie walks up slowly with her weapon at her side along with Jin and Yaruzaru.

Yubie - " Sorry for the delay, we've been busy swimming through demon guts " She says jokingly " Is there anyone else besides you here? " She continues to move forward to get a better look.


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

Julen looks behind and then looks back to Yubie: 

Julen- Well....... many woundeds...... nothing else


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 16, 2016)

(Want to continue but wanna wait for Jin T_T damn time zones)


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

(yeah that sucks......)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Jin looks at the wounded survivors and swings his hands around. A smooth wave of water dances across the area and surrounds them. When the water fades away, they're all back in shape.

- And here I thought I had saved everyone... sorry for being late. I was too busy taking on those fuckers by myself.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 16, 2016)

The rest of the SF keep a perimeter around the fortification watching out for any demons while Yubie, Jin and Yaruzaru talk to the survivors.

Yubie - " Well, i guess they should be fine now . . .  " Yubie looks at Jin wondering how many more surprises he may exhibit and smirks to herself.

Yaruzaru merely sits there with a smile on his face seeing the survivors are ok.

Yubie - " What do you guys think? Should we try to evacuate these people first and come back for the rest? Or should we try to gather them all . . . personally i'm not sure if we can guarantee their safety if we try to gather them all and drag them around with us but we may not get to the others in time if we simply get these people out and come back " She momentarily looks at Jin and Yaruzaru

Yaruzaru - " Well i think it would be best if we tried to reach all the locations first, we don't know what kind of trouble the people here may be in, but it's true that it may be hard to protect them all while having them tag along . . . i still think we should try. If we gather them all we can do our best to protect them when they're with us. We can't do anything if we aren't even there to protect them "

Yubie starts walking up to where the survivors are to check how their doing. " Well if you guys are sure we can gather them all safely i say we should give it a try "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Jin nods in approval :

- Better get them all with us. If anything goes wrong, at least they're right next to us, we can defend them easier.

He then points at a directiom :

- That way. Quick. No time to lose.


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

As Julen overheared their conversation he stood up and said: 

Julen- "Remeber that these people aren't trained soldiers... but we made it so far by our own ways...and we are ready to fight like hell!"

Replied with a smile while he hammered his uzi. He lighted a cigarette, putted some aviator shades on and started smocking.

Julen- "so.....where do we go?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Jin smirks at Julen and glances back at Jason with a smirk :

- Well, whad-da-ya know ?

He then looks back at Julen and points at a direction :

- Over there. Not very far from here, but we shouldn't waste any more time.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 16, 2016)

After having checked and gathered together all the survivors, Yubie motions for the SF to prepare to move out along with the group. As they start to walk back they hear a monstrous roar coming from the east. Everyone turns in alert only to see a group of demons charging toward them who appear to only be wearing light armor and wielding short swords.

(SF) Soldier - " Commander! We got hostiles! A lot of them!

As the demons get closer their demonic grunts can be heard, upon sighting the group they let out another chorus of monstrous roars. The survivors stay within the makeshift fortification near a damaged building. there are rows of buildings on either side as the demons charge straight down the road toward the group. As they get close enough you can make out there is at least 19 of them.

The whole of the SF swing around to the east and take cover near the buildings while some stay withing the fortification with the survivors. Jason stands carelessly right in the middle of the road and begins firing at the demons. With a few controlled shots he manages to take down two of them with surprising accuracy. The rest of the SF and Yubie taking cover behind the buildings on either side also open fire and collectively manage to mow down another 9 of the demons. The remaining demons charging are either only slightly wounded or not at all and are very close to reaching the SF. The demon that is closest leaps a surprising distance, trying to cut Jason where he stands.

Jason rolls to the side of the demon as it is landing; he quickly rolls back onto his feet and begins emptying his clip into the demon while walking around it. It tries to swing at him but is already full of holes and too weak to swing its weapon as it falls to the ground in front of Jason. He then starts to reload his clip as the other 8 demons are running toward him. The SF rush out from behind the buildings while the demons are focused on charging Jason and proceed to take down the remaining 8 with their combined firepower.

After the last demon has fallen Jason begins to chuckle into laughter and the rest of the SF join in aside from Yubie who merely puts her hand on her hip with a smirk.

During their celebrations however another roar is heard from the west and it's extremely close. 7 Demons bound into the fortification, the handful of SF members that stayed in the fortification turn around and begin opening fire and manage to take the first two down but one of the (SF) soldiers gets immediately stabbed in the surprise attack by one of the demons and hangs off his blade as the demon prepares to smash his skull in with its fist. The other 4 demons appear to be charging at both the civilians and the (SF), prepared to kill anything they can get their hands on.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Jin lets out a roar, then slams his fist onto the ground and causes chains from below to thrust up violently, impaling and shattering all 5 demons into a trillion of bloody pieces.
He then hurries his way to the stabbed soldier :

- On your feet already ! You're not gonna die today !

Jin then presses his palm at the soldier's wound. A wave of water can be seen dancing around until it surrounds him and slowly fades away a few seconds later. When it's gone, the wound is completely gone as well, as if it was never there at all.
Jin then gets him up :

- I don't wanna say "I told you", but I told you already ! That's what happens when you don't listen to me, dammit !

He then forcefully shoves a bit tomahawk into the soldier's hand :

- I don't take "no" for an answer this time.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 16, 2016)

The soldier slowly sits up looking at the weapon Jin shoved into his hand and begins to start chuckling uncontrollably.

(SF) Soldier " S-sorry . . " He continues to chuckle before finally taking a breath " . . . but i don't see how this would have helped in that situation. It doesn't matter what weapon i have if i can't react in time to use it . . . . but, uh, thanks for the save "

He awkwardly holds the tomahawk thinking where hes even going to put it. The civilians look at him as if he is crazy and the other (SF) in the fortification just smile and shake their heads slightly. He puts his gun over his shoulder to hold the weapon that Jin gave him properly and says " Well, i'l hold onto it if it means that much to you " He says as he shakes himself off as if nothing happened.

The rest of the (SF) and Yubie get back to where the survivors are and their faces are a mixture of worry and surprise.

Yubie - " Well, you all seem to be alright . . . "

Jason (SF) - " Yeah, i think that went pretty well all things considered " He says smiling like a lunatic after having had his fun

Yaruzaru who seemed to have watched the entire battle sits there with a calculating stare as if he was just going to watch the whole fight. Yubie gives him a concerned glance for a moment but shrugs it off. One of the soldiers that was in the fortification speaks up.

(SF) Soldier - " Where you just planning on watching . . . " He says while trying to hide his irritation

Yaruzaru tilts his head curiously as if he doesn't understand what the soldier is saying " There was no need for me to fight in this battle, you guys and Jin had it under control and the events happened faster than i could react to anyway. I'm not going to pretend to move to seem like i was going to do something when there was no need for me to make a move in this battle anyway " He says while looking at the soldier with a plain look on his face

The soldier clenches his fist for a moment but calms down quickly thinking that what he says is true, the demons did surprise them and the rest of the SF and Jin handled the group before anyone knew what was going on.

Yubie looks at Yaruzaru and then stares back at the soldier that spoke to him " Yaruzaru strikes me as a tactful fighter, on our battles coming here he never made any wasteful moves unless he had no choice "

Yaruzaru displays a small grin at the comment

Jason walks closer to the group in a proud stride " Are we sure we should keep going after that? "

Yubie - " I'd say that this is all the more reason why we should get to the rest of the survivors as fast as possible "

Some of the SF nod in agreement and everyone prepares to move to the next location.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Jin crosses his arms :

- Hold it right there, all of you.

He waits until all the soldiers (and civilains, too) turn around and look at him.

- I've seen you guys fight. No offense, but I don't think you'll have enough ammo at that rate.

He then puts his backpack of weapons down and shows them the two models of skull-carved guns he owns : one that resembles an AK-47, and the other that is loosely based on an SKS Rifle.

- These, however, don't use actual ammo. Watch.

Jin aims them up in the sky and holds the triggers down for 5 minutes straight. The guns just keep firing energy projectiles, silver in color, until he lets go of the triggers. No sign of even overheating or being jammed.
He then aims them at the ground, near where he's standing, but far from everyone else, and starts firing again. The projectiles appear to "explode" on impact, making a small detonation at the ground, and slowly starting to crack/split it apart.
When done with the demonstration, he concludes, though on something else rather off-topic :

- I got enough for all of you, if that's your biggest concern.

He then stands there and waits for their reply, though he looks rather absent-minded, as if he's prepared to take "no" for their answer.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen- welp.... as i didn't really take part in the fight i have plenty of 9mm ammunition for this thingy. So i think i'm fine for now.

Said as he looked at his uzi. Then he looked inside his pockets

Julen- euh..... yup.... more than 6 magazines full with 32 rounds....a rag that i can use as a bandage....aaaand chew gum... i'm ready to go....

Then he laughed a bit as he started to chew gum loudly.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin looks at Julen for a sec, and raises his eyebrow, as if not sure how to put it and be polite at the same time :

- 6 magazines... 32 rounds... and a rag ?... Against who knows how many demons there are ?... Um, you sure you didn't get hit in the head ? Or are you just trolling around with us ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Never underestimate the power of the rag xD)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

(Comin' though.)

Vince lays down at the floor, his heart beating strongly in fear. He didn't know what to do. He was confused on what is happening.

In a panic and anger, he got up, then flicks both of his arms outward with great force, drawing out a blue neon expanding orb across the whole place.
Only a few demons got repelled off with the force field.

Vince pants in exhaustion. Perhaps that took too much out of him.
He faints to the ground.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Never underestimate the power of the rag xD)


(Yeah, sure XD )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Jason who had seemingly been avoiding Jin up until now practically runs right up to him.

Jason (SF) - " Are you kidding! Why didn't you just demonstrate using these in the first place! " He pretty much yanks the weapon out of Jins hand and examines it before taking a few haphazard shots at a building in the distance.

"HAHAHA! This is brilliant! "

Yubie " Calm down and watch were you point that thing Jason " She gives Jason an authoritative glare but with a calm tone

Jason " Uh, right . . ." He awkwardly stops in place hearing the commander and lowers the weapon

The group suddenly see a strange blue light at a distance not too far from their location.

(SF) Soldier - " Commander ....  "

Yubie - " Yeah . . . i saw it, let's find out what it was, we will have to continue this another time " She says looking at Jin 

Jason seemingly just takes the weapon without even asking and the group move toward the light source. The group rush toward the location a short distance from where they are behind a row of buildings only to see someone collapsed on the ground surrounded by a small group of four demons who seem to be about to finish the job.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince senses it, the demons around him. He could be finished anytime soon now... He feel his life force getting consumed by the demons.
He wanted to run, but he can't. Call for help, but was drained.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(The group take out their coffee mugs and watch the chaos *jokes : P*)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (The group take out their coffee mugs and watch the chaos *jokes : P*)


(Oh? You meanies! *tries to growl, but too tired to do so*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin rushes ahead of everyone (at the same time intentionally violently knocks Jason down due to his ingratitude), and slams his fists on to the ground as he yells :

- MET-SU !...

Pillars of rock thrust up from the ground and brutally impale the demons, locking them within place, leaving them completely defenseless. Jin brings his hands to his side :

- KA... ME... HA... ME...

Water and wind start to spiral and focus into an orb in between his palms as he goes on with the name of his ability. The clouds up above starts to move chaotically as following Jin's concentrating power, and the water below the island starts to tremble. At the same time, an earthquake starts to shake the ground, with shards of rocks from the ground begin to float in mid air and surround him like in an orbit.
He then pushes his palms forward :

- HADOKEN !

The orb turns into a stream of tornado and typhoon, carrying the shards of rock in the flow, as it obliterates all the demons in one shot. Nothing of them is left behind.
When he's done, he quickly gets the would-be victim up and takes him back to the group.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(The level of anime is strong in this thread . . . . me likes)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (The level of anime is strong in this thread . . . . me likes)


(I'm just here for the emotional ride. I like me some drama and maybe some action too, even if I'm not too fond of Action)



Yaruzaru said:


> (The level of anime is strong in this thread . . . . me likes)


(NOW HELP ME, I'M LITERALLY DYING NOW)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Maybe you'll get a different kind of action : 3 although it would be PG)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

(You're gonna see loads of actions from Jin, trust me XD )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Maybe you'll get a different kind of action : 3 although it would be PG)


(*voice raspiness* Save mee... I can't communicate telepathically longer *gasp*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You're gonna see loads of actions from Jin, trust me XD )


(I'm scared..)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie - " He doesn't look to good, can you help him? " She says looking at Jin

The rest of the group look on curiously as Jin brings the survivor to the group.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin quickly examines the person, and presses his palm at the latter's chest.

- Somebody better cue "You'll Be In My Heart" already, 'cause I'm afraid this case is worse than what I've ever seen.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

A change in aura... Vince slowly regains conciousness, awoken by a slight heartache.(#undertale)
He opens his eyes seeing a blur of what seems to be people surrounding him.

He springs away from the group of people in fear, his eyesight now to normal.
He stances defensively, slowly conjuring a shield, but suddenly crouches in pain.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin tries to calm him down :

- Easy there, man, we mean no harm.

He approaches him very slowly :

- C'mon, buddy... you remember me ?... You met me "online", right ?... You were at my cafe, yes ?

(#reference #4thwall #Imnotsorry)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Pfffff that's actually possible since we are in modern day somewhat so you probably skyped and what not : 3)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

(Wow.. Definitely not expecting that dimension break...)
Vince calms. He nodded slowly, remembering Jin.

He waves his hand to dissolve the conjured shield.
He sniffs the air, then a bit to the other people of the group.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

As Julen sighs and looks around.

Julen- Cut that shit out! We still need to rescue more survivors! Let's get moving for fucks sake! As you said before: no time to lose right? If you gonna do something you better do it lighting fucking fast


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince taps Julen's shoulder:
"C-can I help?" he says softly.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen raised an eyebrow.

Julen- are you manly enough to do this?

Said as he laughed


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince growls, then looks up to him.
"I'll do my best!" he clenches a fist.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin glares at Julen for a moment, as if to tell him not to interrupt them, then gets close to Vince :

- How the heck did you get here, man ?


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen laughs.

Julen- "How the fuck did you think i survived this long? Well i know how to move around and not make too much noise"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen laughs.
> 
> Julen- "How the fuck did you think i survived this long? Well i know how to move around and not make too much noise"




(That's what she said)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (That's what she said)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen laughs.
> 
> Julen- "How the fuck did you think i survived this long? Well i know how to move around and not make too much noise"


Jin snaps with a bark, followed by a growl :

- I wasn't talking to you, human.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince droops his ears, "I don't know anymore. All I know is that demons are just lurking around now!" he shakes his head.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 17, 2016)

Wut happened to Nura :u


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Wut happened to Nura :u


Got married LOL


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Got married LOL


(So... What about the contract)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Got married LOL


(The Third? oh yeah him, sorry but i'm busy here can you call back another time.)



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Wut happened to Nura :u



(He is lazy and i have to give him a kick to get him to write sometimes, cause he wants to be somewhat descriptive but he doesn't thoroughly enjoy writing text walls *shrugs*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (He is lazy and i have to give him a kick to get him to write sometimes, cause he wants to be somewhat descriptive but he doesn't thoroughly enjoy writing text walls *shrugs*)


(I wish the demon fuckers would be that lazy too)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Jason with a disappointed look on his face says " Didn't even get to test this thing out . . . " While looking at the weapon he got off Jin

Yubie walks toward the survivor and Jin " Well we're not going to turn down anyone who is capable, just know what your getting into . . . " She says giving Vince and Julen a sharp look

Yaruzaru - " Seems we're running into all sorts of people on this island " He chuckles

Yubie - " If you guys are ready we should move out . . .  are you alright? " She says looking at Vince


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince slowly nods at Yubie.
He then taps on himself, giving a faint blue magic armor at himself.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen- well i'm ready to go!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin glares at Jason, then yanks the gun out of his hands and growls :

- You wanna use this thing at all, then you better know that I'm expecting at least a SPECK of respect and gratitude from you ! You don't have to pay, but I still value a "thank", and last I check, at least in this case, it won't mess up your country's GDP. I offer free weapons, but do not take my generosity and kindness just for granted.

He then puts the gun back in his inventory and walks to Vince :

- Stay close to me, man. You don't wanna be on your own in this mess.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Jason just walks off with an irritated tone " I can do just fine with my rifle anyway . . . i don't need that piece of junk " He says unconvincingly

The group starts moving to the next location Jin pointed out while talking, the SF are covering the front and the back of the group while Yubie, and the survivors are in the center.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince's heart pounds in nervousness, pondering on what will happen next.
He straightens up, then follows Jin's lead.
"Can I have a sword?" He quietly requests.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin somewhat expects Jason to get seriously injured so he can heal him up and laugh at his face. He then looks at Vince and opens his inventory :

- Oh of course ! Whatever you want !

He proceeds to introduce them like an expert :

- Gladius are well-balanced swords that depend on your [strength], [accuracy] and [speed]. Katanas rely more on [accuracy], though, due to the thin size of the blade. Sabers are heavier and mainly use your [strength]. Cleavers are gigantic ones that only need your [strength], however.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

"I'll go for the Gladius. Seems like a great go-to weapon"
(Brb... Gonna buy groceries)


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen looks around and scratches the back of his head.

Julen- euh.....does...does anyone have a second primary gun? I mean, uzis are great and they got a huge rate of fire.....but a 9mm does not pack a lot of punch if you know what i mean....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin shoves his gun, the remodeled AK-47, into Julen's hand :

- Knock yourself out. Don't worry, no recoil.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen looks at he gun jin gave him, and then looks back to jin. Then he just says in a really relaxed tone:

Julen-


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince grips his Gladius and gestures his right arm outward, giving the rest of the group some magick barriers in front of them.
"Ready." he raises his ear.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince grips his Gladius and gestures his right arm outward, giving the rest of the group some magick barriers in front of them.
> "Ready." he raises his ear.


Vince gives Jin an idea. He proceeds to gesture his arms and create an invisible shield made of wind and water around everyone too. Attacks at them at this point have a 75% chance of missing, and if connect, would deal only 25% damage.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

"Do our barriers mix anyways?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "Do our barriers mix anyways?"


Jin smiles with confidence :

- Yup. They stack together. At this point, we're pretty much _*fucking invincible*_ !

He chuckles, before stepping forward everyone else to take the lead to the next destination. He remains completely unarmed, as opposite to all the others, seemingly only armed with his fists.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Don't forget the icing on the top)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

As they walk, Jin senses an unusual breeze in the air. He sniffs and smirks :

- Here we are.

Then, in front of them, a team of 10 anthro creatures appear : 4 minotaurs, 3 lions, 2 wolves, and an alligator. They look like normal animals in terms of appearance, but all share the same eye color as Jin : black on the outside and silver-white inside, regardless of their "species". Each of them is armed with his/her own melee weapon of choice, which resembles the ones Jin carries with him.
Following them are the survivors that the group is supposed to go rescue.
Once in front of Jin, the team of black/white-eyed creatures stand and brings their left fist, clenched, to in front of their chest, and stand still to show their respect. The alligator, seemingly the leader of the team, steps forward to Jin and reports, his tone of voice sounding relaxed, but still respectful, towards him :

- We've successfully secured the survivors, sire.

Jin takes a quick look at them, then back at the alligator, with a satisfied smile :

- Completely unscathed, I see. You didn't run into any serious troubles, I assume ?
- Thankfully, no, sire.

Jin nods in approval :

- That's what I like to hear.
- Thank you, sire.

The alligator then looks at all the people behind Jin :

- May I ask, sire... about them... ?
- They're on our side. They helped evacuate the survivors, too.

The alligator slightly nods. Jin then walks to the others of the team and compliments with a pleased tone :

- I'm giving you guys a raise after this. You've earned it.

The black/white-eyed creatures, still with their fist in front of their chest, slightly bow, as their thank to him.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince was fascinated about the creatures. He looks at them one by one, seeming to study them.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen- welp....

Looks around in slight confusion while chewing gum. Holsters his uzi again 

Julen- what do we need to do now?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Kicks up armchair and eats popcorn )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Kicks up armchair and eats popcorn )


(What in the name of Irene are you doing? *forcefully kicks the armchair off* *Do some RP interaction!*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (What in the name of Irene are you doing? *forcefully kicks the armchair off* *Do some RP interaction!*)



:  3 i haz to change stuff cause all the survivors are saved xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> :  3 i haz to change stuff cause all the survivors are saved xD)


(You expected casualties !?
YOU. ARE. DOUBLE. GROUNDED.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(I can give you casualties if you like > :  ), wait whaaaa you can't double ground me, that's so unfair *pouty face*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I can give you casualties if you like > :  ), wait whaaaa you can't double ground me, that's so unfair *pouty face*)


(Oh no, you done playing with dangerous people around, young man ; the last thing your mother and I want is you being in jail.
You're going home with me NAO.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

:  3 but i still has to beat demons, i can't go home nao T_T)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> :  3 but i still has to beat demons, i can't go home nao T_T)


(You leave that to me. Now be a good child and go upstairs. You don't want your brother to find you absent.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

( i wouldn't worry my brother is currently "offline " :  3 )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> ( i wouldn't worry my brother is currently "offline " :  3 )


(Can we... get back to the roleplay?)


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

(Yeah that sounds like a good plan)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Can we... get back to the roleplay?)





Julen said:


> (Yeah that sounds like a good plan)


(Dammit, I almost spank him -.-" )


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Dammit, I almost spank him -.-" )


(spank me   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I FUCKING DARE YOU)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> (spank me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Jin is not amused.)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin is not amused.)


(Neither am I amused due to these hindering the roleplay flow)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Neither am I amused due to these hindering the roleplay flow)


(Well... we're still waiting for @Yaruzaru ya know)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(*Comes back from buying food* . . . . oh , well um i'l get on that but Nura is going to add some stuff soon though so try not to go crazy besides this story is for patient people . . . who don't exist xD )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Well... we're still waiting for @Yaruzaru ya know)


(O-oh! Right... *droops ears*)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (*Comes back from buying food* . . . . oh , well um i'l get on that but Nura is going to add some stuff soon though so try not to go crazy besides this story is for patient people . . . who don't exist xD )


(Patience is nice)


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin is not amused.)


(3spooky5me)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

(Y'know what? Just-...)

Vince seems ready to go, until he feels a pounding pain at his heart, causing him to drop down crouching.
"I-I'm fine! I just felt something..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Nura is going to add some stuff soon





Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Y'know what? Just-...)
> 
> Vince seems ready to go, until he feels a pounding pain at his heart, causing him to drop down crouching.
> "I-I'm fine! I just felt something..."


(Kangaroo-sense... tingling !)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin kneels down and tries to check on Vince :

- H-hey ! What's wrong, man ?... What did you feel ?


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen turns around:

Julen-  what's happening back there?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

"Ngh... I don't know. A heartburn possibly, a really bad one." he tries to get up.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

One of the SF tries to help Vince up. " Your all over the place, you sure you can walk? "

Yubie - " Well we did find him surrounded by demons but he seems to have some ability. Maybe hes just exhausted "

(SF) Soldier " He looks like hes in some pain " 

Yubie looks concerned but is unsure of what to do " At best you can rest and we will head out in a moment seeing as we don't know what is wrong with you but we will carry you if need be "


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince pulls away from the SF, "I can still go around! Maybe not just fight yet, though..." he looks down, upset at himself.
He gets up, brushing off his fur.
Loosely gripping his sword now, he tries to maintain a strong stance.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen- hey. Take a swing. You may need it.

Julen offered his canteen to Vince.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

The SF soldier scratches his head " Well guess he was just a bit tired then " He shrugs and walks back to the side of the group

Yubie walks casually up to Vince and gives him a piercing stare " I can't be held responsible if you suddenly collapse, if there is something your not saying, you should speak up " Her words are almost demanding but you can hear the caring tone through her voice.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> The SF soldier scratches his head " Well guess he was just a bit tired then " He shrugs and walks back to the side of the group
> 
> Yubie walks casually up to Vince and gives him a piercing stare " I can't be held responsible if you suddenly collapse, if there is something your not saying, you should speak up " Her words are almost demanding but you can hear the caring tone through her voice.


(OKAY, SISTAH!)
"I don't want to be a burden to the group," he looks away shamefully, "and I'm okay. Maybe I just exhausted my self earlier"

Julen offers Vince his canteen, "N-no thanks, I'm just tired, that's all."

"L-let's go already! We've been standing around here for too long!" he says, yet maintaining his stance.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie mobilizes the group to go to where the survivors are being taken off the island but she stops for a moment seeing Jason acting oddly.

Yubie - " Jason? Are you alright ? " Her face has a mild look of concern seeing as it is Jason and he may just be acting up.

Jasons body twitches unnaturally for a moment " I'm fine, was just hoping for a bit more battle " 

Yubie has a concerned look for a moment but replies to Jason " Well we have these guys to handle battle apparently, let's just focus on getting the survivors off the island "

Jason looks like hes having trouble following the group and one of the SF has to come up to support him on his shoulder to keep him moving.

(SF) Soldier - " Are you alright? You look like your falling apart " He says with a worried expression

Jason - " Probably just . . . something i had . . . for breakfast " His voice starts to strain

Yubie freezes in place, her stare goes blank  for a moment.

Voice - " What an unusually strong will for a human " Yubie snaps back shaking her head and tries to continue walking forward although she looks lost in thought.

Yaruzaru - " You don't look too good yourself, is everyone just having a bad day? " Yubie walks silent holding her head in thought


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin seems rather nervous at Jason now, and then gestures at his own squad with a quiet whisper :

- Keep an eye out on that guy... I got a bad feeling about this.

His squad all nod in silence, following his worry.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru looks around puzzled, seeing everyone seemingly out of sorts.

" So, who are all your friends? " Yaruzaru says to Jin curiously

Yubie seemingly comes back to her senses and stops holding her head, she looks around her for a moment as if she is lost but continues to walk along with the group.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin introduces to Yaru :

- This is my squad. The top ten elites of my kingdom.

He then moves on to the alligator :

- And this guy is the captain, Zodiac, "Lord of the Swords".

The alligator, named Zodiac, clasps his hands in a respectful manner towards Yaru as he slightly bows :

- At your service, sir.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

The soldier who helped Vince before stares at him holding his sword with a confused look on his face. 

Yaruzaru smiling toward Zodiac bows his head in return then talks to Jin " Your full of surprises Jin. To think i met you as a normal blacksmith, now it's hard to think of you that way at all " He says as he takes a good look at Zodiac

Jason seems to have completely collapsed at this point and two soldiers are carrying him.

Yubie " Will he be alright? " 

(SF) Soldier  " I think so, he just seems to be really out of sorts "

Yubie looks Jason over as they move but is unsure of what is wrong with him " Be careful with him, we'll check him properly when we get back "

A blur of a shadow passes the street in the distance, but barely noticeable, seemingly just your imagination.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince glances at what seems to be a shadow passing the street at a distance. _No, you must be seeing things, too tired to think now,_ he thought to himself. He shakes his head, snapping back to reality, paws on his head as if having a headache.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin is just about to reply to Yaru when he notices a shadow passing through. He immediately cuts himself off and places his hand on the ground again. Zodiac and his squad know what he's trying to do, so they only look rather nervous when they see him doing that.
After a few seconds, Jin gets back up :

- An unidentified being over there. Can't tell what it is, but its life force seems very strange...

He then gestures at his squad to move out, with him following them. However, as soon as he walks pass Yaru, he gets close and holds his hand :

- Just sit tight, son, I'll be back.


(#4th_wall_again
#reference
#timeline
#I_just_had_to)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Timewarping/dimensionhopping/planetskipping/cookiemaking )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Timewarping/dimensionhopping/planetskipping/cookiemaking )


(Yeah, somethin' like that XD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

As Jin said "unidentified being" Julen got kinda nervious and pointed the barrel of his uzi  around.

Julen- wha-what do you mean "unidentified being"! What the fuck is going on here!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince feels his eyes darken for a moment.

Voice - " A barrier . . . "

Vince comes back to his senses after feeling slightly disoriented.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin looks at Julen and gestures his hand as if to tell him to keep his voice down :

- Give us a sec.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru tilts his head at Jin " What's wrong? " He says in a hushed tone


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin points at the direction he saw the shadow :

- I think someone is over there... but his life force is really strange. We're going to investigate it.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru " Alright, be careful though, i'l stay with the survivors "


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen- oh that's great. I always thought that today was going to bea beautiful day to die...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

The group stop for a moment while Jin goes to investigate what he saw. The men carrying Jason put him down for the time being to rest. Investigating where the shadow went leads to peculiar moving darkness on the ground, It seems to be expanding across the ground as if it were alive. The darkness moves slowly toward Jin and his squad, expanding in all directions.

The Soldier staring at Vince speaks to him again seeing him stare blankly for a moment " You sure you're alright, we will reach there soon don't worry "

Yubie looks at Julen with an amused look " What makes you think we're going to die, with a group like this i dare say we can face anything " She smiles " Besides we have already gotten all the survivors "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

(@Yaruzaru why you so oblivious towards your own father-- I don't even--)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@Yaruzaru why you so oblivious towards your own father-- I don't even--)


( : 3 hes going through a block, you may have to jog his memory . . .)


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen looks at Yubie.

Julen- well what do you know? We might get fucked in the ass by that fucking shadowy thingy! 

Julen looks around, putting the safety off the safety of his uzi.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie " Shadowy thingy? " She chuckles haven not seen it " Perhaps your not feeling well either "


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen- yeah sure.....whatever...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie slightly rolls her eyes feeling as if she is dealing with another Jason.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin and his squad immediately stop when they see the shadow "moving" toward them. In a slight panic, Jin shouts at his squad :

- Get back !

He then punches the ground. This time, black portals appear on the ground, seemingly consuming/devouring the darkness into it. A few minutes later, the area turns back to normal again.
The squad members look really uncomfortable and uneasy, being absolutely clueless at what just happened, and look at Jin nervously, as if waiting for some explanation about it. However, he only shakes his head, looking just as disturbed :

- I don't think we should stay here long. Let's tell the others and get our ass out of here.

He gestures his hand to tell all his squad to move out first, and he just stands there until Zodiac finally lifts his feet up and follows the others. However, the captain still gives Jin a respectful bow before finally moving.
Jin stands there, as if to keep the area on watch, until his squad has finally got out of there safely. He then quickly rushes back to the rest of the force.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(In the past during the attack on the hotel)*

An unusual shadow looms on the ceiling of the hotel although apparently not noticeable to those in the hotel.  

Another shadow appears near the Third and speaks

Voice - " I can, but it will take time . . . his body is unusual " 
Third - " Keep trying, he will be useful later "
Voice - " If you have the demons attack the hotel, i can find an opening . . . "

(With the group in the present)

Yaruzaru - " What did you find? " He asks Jin curiously

The Soldiers pick Jason back up to start moving again as Jin is coming back and the rest of the group begins moving as well.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin shakes his head, looking extremely disturbed :

- Shadow moving on the ground, as if it were alive... Creepy-ass shit. I think I stopped it, but there's no telling if it'd come back or not... and I'm not lingering around to find out.

After a brief pause, he then looks at his squad :

- You've done well ; now get back to Nether-Void. I'll take it from here. Don't worry about me.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru - " A moving shadow? Well i'm sure whatever it was retreated after it saw you " He giggles

Yubie - " Let's keep moving it's just up ahead.

You can see the edge of the island, there's a port, with one cruise ship docked at its side. The survivors start to look relieved as they see it coming into view.

Yaruzaru - " Hey Jin . . . " His eyes darken a little as he looks towards the ground walking on all fours. " Have we . . . met somewhere before? " He has a nervous tone and a sad expression on his face


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

(I think i'm going to stay quiet for a while. So you guys can get to "know" each other better XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Woof woof *puts don't disturb sign on door*)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Woof woof *puts don't disturb sign on door*)


(O-oh... Okay)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin seems to be lost in thought :

- It literally feels like a lifetime ago, but I still remember it like it was just yesterday, though...

His voice gets emotional :

- I was in the forest with my family... it was at midnight. Everyone was sleeping when I wandered off to a river nearby to cool myself, 'cause it was too hot. There, I met this little boy... he was very little, just at the size of a puppy... with four black horns on his head and long horizontal ears... brown fur coat, but creamy yellow scale on his underbelly. He was walking on all fours, and kept bumping into trees because of the shadow as he tried to make his way around, until he bumped into me instead.

He looks down and lets out a smile :

- The poor little guy fled out of fear the moment he realized he just bumped into someone. I called him back and tried to assure him that I meant no harm, but at that time, he didn't understand speech like this, he was more like a feral animal, so I just outright brought my animal side up as well. We pretty much became friends just that easily... however, when I asked him where his family was, I learned of something horrible that took away his entire homeland, and he was the only survivor... I felt so sorry for him, and decided to adopt him.

He looks at his belly, where a pouch is visible :

- He really liked sleeping in here... and whenever he did it, I couldn't help but feel my heart melting... he was just so adorable...

Jin starts to sound more emotional as he recalls the past :

- He brought so much meaning to my life from that day on... he was an angel to me... b-but then...

Jin starts to sound dark :

- Demons kidnapped my whole family... and when I found them, my son was nowhere to be found... since then, I had lived my life in absolute misery and trauma, with his images haunting me, torturing my mind... it was unbearable...

However, he now looks up at Yaru, with a satisfied and pleased smile on his face as his tone gets lightened up :

- Then, however... I met him at a hotel when I came to this city. I saw him... I was so proud of him when I saw how much he had grown... I wanted to tell him about this, but then I thought it was enough for me to finally see him and know that he was doing OK... Him being unable to recognize and remember me doesn't matter...

A drop of tear can be seen rolling from his eyes :

- I was so happy to see that my son is still fine... m-my little Yaru... is still alive...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Woof woof *puts don't disturb sign on door*)


(I find this very cute and adorable to imagine, for some reason :3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Too much feel T_T)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I find this very cute and adorable to imagine, for some reason :3 )


( : 3 disturbing snuggles is a criminal offense)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Too much feel T_T)


(We're gonna take the survivors on a Feel trip with us, and the water is made of TEARS T_T )


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

(._.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> (._.)


(*Gives codes for nuclear warhead*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (*Gives codes for nuclear warhead*)


(*Gets on the warhead with a cowboy hat and fires it aiming to north korea while screaming YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*Gets on the warhead with a cowboy hat and fires it aiming to north korea while screaming YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*)


(ARF ! *forcefully kicks you out of the room and points at the "no disturb" sign, then shuts the door back*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

(*leans against a wall and cries in silence*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Past Flashback)

He could feel the pull of his planet shortly after being born, all his people could feel its pull. A peaceful world, everything was provided to him by his creator. Young and curious he tried to explore the flow of his planet, the energy that felt like a warm flame dancing across the wind. He found friends, a family of sorts, many he would come to care for. In his early years his planet was assaulted by beings who sought the energy of their planet. When they had drained the planet of life they turned to the people, using them to power their ships and locking the people of his planet in a stasis to live off their energy. He tried to protect those he cared for, and his people, but was too weak. He couldn't put up much of a fight and kept running until he was finally caught.

One day he woke up to find the ship he was powering abandoned. He struggled to move from being constantly drained throughout the many years, being kept in his child like state by the pods their captors locked them in. He found no one on the ship, just records and a strange but familiar energy flowing throughout the ships interior. He could feel the pull home, but the pull was far, too far for him to attempt to reach. The ship seemed to have been abandoned for a long time but didn't show any signs of battle, just empty rooms and passages. The ship suddenly jolts . . . its falling . . . he manages to reach the front of the ship as his vision fades into darkness. He wakes up to find himself in a world where he can not feel the flow. Unfamiliar to him he wandered the planet searching for anything he could recognize. A nostalgic feeling suddenly grips him, he bumps into a creature, it is strange yet familiar somehow . . . something with a flow . . . 

(Present)

Yaruzaru takes a fond look at Jin, lowering his ears as his vision flashes with sketched memories . He doesn't realize why, but he feels a searing pain run through his body as if he is missing something. His eyes darken further as he clutches his chest as if in pain.

His voice just about stutters out a name " J-Jin . . .  " His fur begins to turn an unnaturally dark shade of brown and a threatening aura wraps around his body slowly corrupting the area around him with a dark fog. Yaruzaru's shadow warps into a sphere on the ground as his body becomes coated in a thick shadow of energy.

He suddenly digs his claws into the ground letting out strained growls as he shakes in pain, his fur begins to stand on edge as the expression on his face turns more fearful.

Jins ears perk as something only he can hear plagues his thoughts " . . . sad thoughts, how inviting . . ." He stands in a trance with his vision fixated on Yaruzaru and the SF behind him as the barrier around the group fades.

The look in Yaruzaru's eyes turn blank as he trembles violently within the consuming shadows.

Jason who is still being carried by two SF soldiers some distance behind Yaruzaru calmly regains consciousness as if he was simply resting his eyes and speaks

Jason - " You can put me down, i feel a lot better "

(SF) Soldier - " Good to hear, i was starting to wo- . . . " As the soldiers lower him onto the ground the one speaking is cut short by Jason ramming his blade into his skull, Jason then proceeds to pull his side arm and fire into the other Soldiers head. He then points his weapon straight at Yubie. She narrows her eyes for a short moment before pulling the trigger on her rifle to blow off his hand. Jason staggers but proceeds to pull a knife off of one of the dead soldiers. The SF are in shock but have their guns raised seemingly waiting for orders from their commander.

(SF) Soldier - " Jason have you completely lost it! " 

Jason charges Yubie with the knife. Yubie takes a short breath and pulls the trigger sending a bullet right through his chest. The SF look at Yubie for a moment then back down at Jason in shocked silence.

The survivors fearfully back away from the shadows that now begin to creep across the ground around Yaruzaru. They form a slightly larger sphere around him and appear to warp uncontrollably for a moment.

Yaruzaru looks at Jin as the last of the light in his eyes is enveloped in a pitch black darkness. " D-da . . . dy " after straining out one last word he gets violently pulled into the shadow on the ground, disappearing from sight.

Without realizing how he even got into view, there seems to be a slim, formally dressed demon who casually walks through the center of the group. The SF immediately open fire on the demon when they realize his presence. The demon stands there as hes being fired at merely smiling and adjusting his tie. The SF members begin dropping like flies even though they are clearly filling the demon with bullet holes. The remaining 11 SF members stop firing as they realize what's happening.

The demon brushes himself off after the gunfire ceases, some bullets still visibly lodged in his skin. " My my. You've gone and ruined my suit "  Yubie watches as her squad falls, suddenly her commanding stance seems to fall apart as she breaks into tears. 

Demon " How sad, don't worry you will be joining them " The demon reveals his arm from behind his back, it has an attachment around his wrist leading up to his fingers, which looks like a makeshift claw. He walks with a sly grin towards Yubie who looks to be in a powerless daze. The SF simply watch, not sure of what they can possibly do after witnessing what happened to the brunt of their squad.

As the demon approaches Yubie her gaze suddenly flattens " . . . Those were good men "

Demon " Oh my, have i hit a nerve " He smirks seeing the fierce rage boil up in Yubie's face.

Yubie drops her gun and prepares the weapon Jin gave her. " You had your chance . . . " Her eyes turn gold, forming an octagon pattern in each eye, she darts into the demon and rams the weapon into him, but he simply stands there to receive the attack with a devilish smile.

The demons smile quickly fades and is replaced with a pained and shocked expression " This . . . weapon " Yubie remains silent, the SF look on in surprise having half expected something to happen to their commander.

Demon " How, are you still alive . . . " A portion of the octagon pattern in one of her eyes goes dim and the demon falls as her eyes return to their original color.

Yaruzaru is nowhere to be found and over half of the SF lay lifeless on the ground as Jin is released from his trance. The demon turns to ash as if something has left his body. There is a deathly silence.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen ran away wih the other survivors and they all took cover in a nearby ditch. When everything was silent, Julen stood up and looked around, instantly regreting his choice. Then he whispered

Julen- "oh goh-... what the hell just happened here..."

He walked slowly towards the remaining members of the SF. He walked really slow  because he wasn't sure if it was over or not. He looked at Yubie and asked, in a really neutral and soft tone.

Julen- "h-hey. Ar-are you alright?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie's expression seems cold and lifeless as she speaks " I'm alive . . .  " She looks toward the bodies of her squad " Are all the survivors alright? " She begins walking toward what remains of her squad

The SF look at her fearfully as she approaches, some of them take a step back.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen- i-i'm not sure.....i think we have some casualities.... what happened here? Where is Yaruzaru?

Said Julen as he looked around confused


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie looks toward Jin who seems to still be recovering from his dazed state and then proceeds to take a quick look around her while standing close to her squad. She looks up at the sky for a moment before lowering her gaze to look toward Julen, seemingly having a calmer expression

" Seems they took him, but why . . . are you telling me this whole attack was just to get to him? " She looks puzzled, as she stares at the bodies of her fallen squad

(SF) Soldier - " Knowing the demons, i'm sure they just wanted to mess with us, they've been doing this all over the island  " 

Yubie looks toward the soldier " but iv'e never seen them take anyone before, what use would they even have for us "

(SF) Soldier - " Well Yaruzaru wasn't like us was he . . . "


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen makes a step and says

Julen- i'm pretty sure i'm not qualified to do this.....but i think i 
have a plan....it's just an idea that i got... wanna hear it?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie gives Julen a curious look " A plan? To do what exactly? " She looks toward the sky as dark clouds begin to close over the island


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen- "look, when i ran to take cover with the survivors i saw a helicopter in the roof of a nearby building. When i was in service i spent hours on a helicopter as a machine gunner and i think i remember how to drive one. So i could try to evacuate the remaining survivors myself and you guys can hold up here so i can come back with supplies and then try to rescue Yaruzaru. We may think that we won't need him....but who the fuck knows! If you agree i'll just need a marker on the map indicating the evacuation point and another marker indicating a meeting point, so i can come back with supplies that we may need in the future..."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie sighs as she speaks to Julen " Well, after that, i'm not sure i want to even try walking down the edge of the island with all these survivors in tow "

She looks around at the buildings " It's closer than the ship for sure, but you would be on your own "

She proceeds to mark the main land, which is a good distance away from the island and then marks the port on the island they are on. " This is the main land where the survivors are being sent to by ship. We will likely be aiding in guarding the ships departure to make sure nothing goes wrong. The port is also a good place to hold out, since we can see what is coming at us "

She takes a breath " At this point i don't think it matters much how we get people off the island as long as they do not have to stay in this mess "

She then looks straight into Julen's eyes and speaks with a tone of concern " Given the demon attacks, and how things have been going on this island, i can't guarantee we will be in the area when you get back "


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen looks back into Yubie's eyes and says in a dark tone

Julen- "i can't guarantee you that i'll be back either.... don't care about me beeing alone... i stayed alive this far, and i'm not gonna die...not today. Anything that you'll need from the evac point? Like any specific supply?" 

Said Julen as he started walking towards the helicopter. Then he screamed at the survivors

Julen- "Ladies! Stand the fuck up! We're going on a family fun trip!"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie " We should be alright when we reach the port, we can get in contact with Nura to get what we need by then. Maybe you could bring some demon repellent . . . " She lets out a weak chuckle as she watches the survivors go to follow him


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen looked back at Yubie and said:

Julen- "well...knowing the distance that i'll have to travel...it will take me about....euh.....1:30 to 2:00 hours to be back... there's ar radio on the helicopter so we can keep in contact. I'll inform you if i see anything unusual on my way..." 

He looked at the group of survivors who were starting to get inside the helicopter. Then he looked at Yubie:

Julen- "well...i don't like cliches but...."

He puts on some aviator shades

Julen- "i'll be back!"

Then he ran towards the helicopter, got inside the cabin and turned the engine on. He looked at the group as he putted his helmet on, and then smiled and nodded. Then he did something he always wanted to do, he pulled out a walkman out of his pocket and started listening to a song called Fortunate Son.

Julen- "let's do this"

The helicopter took off and quickly flew away. The sound of the engine can be heard in the distance.


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen's voice can be heard coming out of Yubie's radio

Julen- i almost forgot! Keep an eye on Jin will ya? He seems to be quite....euh.....let's just say concerned about yaruzaru...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

When Jin is finally out of his trance, he doesn't see Yaru anywhere, and nearly half of the squad had been massacred. When he finally learns what happens as Yubie retells him, a massive violent rainstorm is formed across the entire sky when a tear drops from his eyes. In a fit of panic, desperation, depression and fear, he takes out a sword and brings it near his throat, seemingly out of his mind :

- Pathetic... absolutely... fucking pathetic... I couldn't... protect... my own son... I couldn't... protect... anyone...

The blade goes very near his throat at this point :

- I... deserve... to... just... fucking die...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie walks right up to Jin, staring right into his eyes. She takes a surprisingly strong hold on the end of the blade but doesn't pull it back, she pushes slightly forward to near the blade closer to Jin's throat and grasps it tight drawing blood from her own hand at the blades sharp edges.

" You can still protect him, what can you do if you kill yourself. What will happen to your son if your not there when he needs you "
"  . . . and if he should come back, how would it be fair to inflict the despair of losing his father upon him "
" Instead of accepting defeat as if you have lost everything, shouldn't you do all you can to help us bring him back, and stop the demons . . ."
" I'm sure Yaruzaru is waiting for you, don't tell me you're just going to give up on him. The demons would not have taken him if they weren't planning on keeping him alive "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin slowly comes back to his sense at Yubie's words. He slowly brings the sword away from him and her, then holds tight onto her bleeding wound. Without even looking at it, he heals her back up in less than a second.
His eye flashes white.
Tsunamis on the ocean start to violently collide into one another, the rainstorm appears to get heavier, and the wind howl in the air.
Jin starts growling, as if he knows the demons are watching him :

- You sick sons of bitches...

Jin's body starts to tremble, this time in pure rage. The entire island can be seen intensely trembling, too.

- You fucked with me for the last time... I, Emperor of the Nether Void...

The island starts to break apart. Chunks of land begin to fall into the water below, only to be shattered into billions of pieces as soon as they get hit by the tsunamis, carried forth by the strong winds.

- ... Will SPIT ON YOUR CORPSE !

As soon as Jin finishes, the entire island is blown up into pieces, as if it just got hit by 5 tons of nuclear bomb. Then, the tsunamis wash everything left of the island away, out of existence. The island is no more in less than a second, save for the small area Jin and the others are standing on.
He then proceeds to hold the sword backward and points the blade downward, until its blade touch the ground. He begins to pray :

- Just sit tight, son... I'll be back soon...


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Julen can be heard yelling from Yubie's radio:
WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON! I SWEAR TO GOD I'M LEGIT GONNA FUCKING CRASH UNDER THIS FUCKING CONDITIONS!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yubie radio " The island . . . " She looks at Jin with her mouth slightly gaped open in shock and terror and then down on what little land they are left standing on " Just keep going . . .  you need to get those survivors to safety . . . " She cuts off the radio

Yubie looks toward where the ship was at port, it doesn't look promising, the island is in bits, at least what's left of it. She wonders if they took off in time.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin slowly comes back to his sense at Yubie's words. He slowly brings the sword away from him and her, then holds tight onto her bleeding wound. Without even looking at it, he heals her back up in less than a second.
> His eye flashes white.
> Tsunamis on the ocean start to violently collide into one another, the rainstorm appears to get heavier, and the wind howl in the air.
> Jin starts growling, as if he knows the demons are watching him :
> ...


(Island is GONE!! Quick, somebody get the Plot Armour!!)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(Suddenly batman voiced by chuck norris, appears walking on the water. With a motion of his hands the island reforms and everyone is revived. "but how? " . "because . . . i'm batnorris ")


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Suddenly batman voiced by chuck norris, appears walking on the water. With a motion of his hands the island reforms and everyone is revived. "but how? " . "because . . . i'm batnorris ")


(Batnorris
Coming soon this summer
The movie that made obama cry
15/11 ign)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Suddenly batman voiced by chuck norris, appears walking on the water. With a motion of his hands the island reforms and everyone is revived. "but how? " . "because . . . i'm batnorris ")


(But by that point, the story is no longer serious and everybody might as well be god-modded for shits and giggles)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

(tempting but i TRY to avoid plot armor or at least cheap plot armor like the enemy tripped on a pebble and split their head open )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (tempting but i TRY to avoid plot armor or at least cheap plot armor like the enemy tripped on a pebble and split their head open )


(But a hybrid of Chuck Norris and Batman making the island whole again?? Might as well make everybody as God-modded as Jin then #notsorry)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2016)

( That's why it's out of context in brackets : 3  reply restriction yay, well i'l either work around it or give up and say we die of starvation if i'm too lazy xD)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> ( That's why it's out of context in brackets : 3 )


(But how else does the story go on if the island is, like Jin The God-Mod put it, "no more in just a second"??)


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2016)

(Well i could go back and pick them up :3)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 17, 2016)

(But the island was hit with "5 TONS OF NUCLEAR BOMBS", bruh you have nobody left alive to pick up. Everybody was murdered in cold-blood)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin, completely oblivious to what he's doing with the weather, just remains still, in his praying pose, with the sword held downward in front of him. He looks down in the ground, his eyes closed, and his breaths heavy.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

(Well... apparently, I thought everyone was either on Julen's helicopter or on the ship, so...
... shit...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Well... apparently, I thought everyone was either on Julen's helicopter or on the ship, so...
> ... shit...)


(Jin killed everybody! D; )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin killed everybody! D; )





Yaruzaru said:


> She looks at Jin with her mouth slightly gaped open in shock and terror and then down on what little land they are left standing on


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 17, 2016)

(I don't even know what's going on with the story anymore, and Nura's hotel is probably broken now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I don't even know what's going on with the story anymore


(Yaru just got captured, Julen is taking the survivors off in a helicopter, and Jin and what's left of the special force are waiting for the cruise to return ; Jin is NOT taking his son's fate well at all T_T )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince sits on the helicopter, still holding on to his sword. He still doesn't understand what happened earlier and now.
He puts his head down to meditate for a while.


----------



## Julen (Jun 18, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince sits on the helicopter, still holding on to his sword. He still doesn't understand what happened earlier and now.
> He puts his head down to meditate for a while.


(Yo...euh... Vince i'm just carrying survivors to the evac center by my own. You are supposed to stay with the group.)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Yo...euh... Vince i'm just carrying survivors to the evac center by my own. You are supposed to stay with the group.)


(O... Shiet.. Okay, scratch that bit. What's status quo of group?))


----------



## Julen (Jun 18, 2016)

(Status?....euh.....welp...just read the last messages and you'll see. Spoiler alert: not very well XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 18, 2016)

(Technically we found Vince as a survivor so he could be on the copter or still on the rock we have left of an island xD)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 18, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Technically we found Vince as a survivor so he could be on the copter or still on the rock we have left of an island xD)


(W-well-w-well.... I wanted to tag along)


----------



## Julen (Jun 18, 2016)

(Yeah but technically i'm also a survivor and _i'll be back. _XD)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 18, 2016)

(So... I'll just be by the groups' tails)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 18, 2016)

(You can always jump out of the copter and swim back xD or wait for Julen to drop off the survivors)


----------



## Julen (Jun 18, 2016)

(The thing is that i got an idea for the future involving the helicopter....soooooo...yeah...do what you want. It would make more sense if you weren't...but if you want you can stay)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 18, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (You can always jump out of the copter and swim back xD or wait for Julen to drop off the survivors)


(*What's written's written...*_ 5 minute edit expired)_


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 18, 2016)

(Cliffhanging intensifies)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 18, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Cliffhanging intensifies)


(Yeah... But I wanna be with the group.. So, I-I'll wait beside Jin and the group remnants?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 18, 2016)

(I wouldn't worry, their not going anywhere until someone rescues them xD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 18, 2016)

(I'll try to...but i don't guarantee it XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 18, 2016)

(It will either be you or a ship etc whatever happens first, will have to write out more text walls T_T my own fault for wanting to be a bit descriptive xD but that's next time on Demon ball z)


----------



## Julen (Jun 18, 2016)

(Demon Ball z XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 18, 2016)

... (meanwhile, in Nether-Void)...

Jin's destruction, resulting in the island being blown up into pieces, shakes the whole nature around him as well. The impact reaches to the realm next to the mundane world, Nether-Void, causing a slight earthquake across the whole kingdom, small tsunamis in the ocean below, and light winds howling above the sky. Zodiac, sensing Jin's insanely powerful energy, sweats in fear :

- Something's wrong... terribly wrong...

A minotaur of Zodiac's squad, muscular on his arms and legs, with ruby-red horns and hooves, black-red fur and creamy-yellow underbelly, armed with a big hammer, named Kiba, gulps nervously :

- W-was that... from the Emperor ?

Zodiac replies, his face looking really uncomfortable :

- Y-yeah... from him... from the mundane world... all the way here.
- What just happened ?... And what is he doing ?
- I dunno, man... but...

Zodiac looks at the direction of the gates that link between Nether-Void and the mundane world, and trembles :

*- ... Knowing the demons... and knowing him... I fear that he's planning, or trying, to lure the demons to come to him...*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(During the islands destruction)

Nura is boarding the cruise ship at the port with Linda after having seen the survivors on the island board. The island has been evacuated as far as he is aware and the cruise ship is just about ready to move out.

Nura - " Is everyone on board? "

Crewman - " Yes sir, i believe everyone has been accounted for "

Nura - " Get the ship moving, let's not waste time "

The remaining survivors and crew board the cruise ship at the port and the ship leaves the port but doesn't get too far before a sudden rainstorm erupts, quickly getting heavier. Nura reaches the bridge of the ship as the ship begins to sway against the sudden change in weather.

Nura - " What's going on with the ship? " Nura and the crew on the bridge stagger as a strong wave hits the ship.

Captain - " Rainstorm started out of nowhere, we're having some trouble leaving against these waves but i'l get us out in a moment "

The ship pushes through the raging waves as they seem to get more and more violent. The passengers on the ship are holding onto what they can just to avoid being knocked over by some of the waves.

Captain - " How can weather like this come out of nowhere, this must be a joke " Despite his words the captain keeps a calm and commanding control of his crew and the ship as they leave the port.

As the ship is creating distance from the island a Tsunami can be seen suddenly rise from the water heading toward the island. The island behind them starts to violently break apart and tremors can be felt across the waves.

Nura looks out the window of the bridge as he holds onto one of the rails with Linda beside him.

Linda - " How can this be happening? " Linda looks outside in shock as the world outside looks like it's at war with itself. Nura stays silent and merely watches as the Tsunami approaches the ship.

The captain alerts those aboard the ship to prepare themselves but doesn't explain much further than that as he tries to get his shocked crew to focus on their jobs. The captain looks behind him to see Nura suddenly there and freezes in surprise for a moment before looking back ahead of him to focus on the current problem. Nura looks toward the tsunami in an almost threatening manner, as if he were staring down an enemy. He continues to stare toward the approaching tsunami as one of his eyes shifts to a fierce purple.

A voice that only Nura can hear speaks " The great Nura scared, if only Linda knew " The voice lets out a comical laugh

Nura - " Will they stop at nothing " he says in an irritated tone

Voice - " So very dramatic, relax it's time to test my new power "

An opposing Tsunami appears in front of the one approaching them and clashes with it, seemingly wrestling it away from the ship. The two Tsunamis begin to level out but create a large wave in their passing. The captain of the ship manages to work his way over the wave as the waters around them still rage. Everyone inside the ship continues to hang on against the waves as the ship gets further from the island. The island behind them suddenly and violently breaks apart into pieces, the waves from the Tsunamis and tremors wash the pieces away, it's hard to tell if there is even anything left.

Captain - " Well, that was unexpected " He says as he takes a breath and steps back. The crew on the bridge look very relieved and pause for a moment to recover.

Nura holds up one of his hands and stares at it for a moment as his eye returns to its original color and says " It's still not enough . . . " before putting both his hands into his pockets and looking back at Linda who is a few paces behind him.

A crewman suddenly runs onto the bridge with a fearful look on his face. " T-The island . . . i don't know how but it just started breaking apart . . . and now, it's gone . . . "

Everyone has a grim look on their face as the captain begins to speak " Well, everyone should be aboard this ship . . . " He pauses as if fearing the worst.

Nura takes a quick look around the bridge then back at the captain " Just focus on getting the ship back to the mainland " he then walks off the bridge as he says this and Linda looking worried follows him.

Linda - " . . . our home, is it really gone . . . "

Nura - " I'm coming back once we get everyone onto the mainland. I'l see for myself. "

(Present helicopter with the survivors)

The helicopter is coming into view of the mainland port, where there is plenty of landing space along the edge. The port seems to look somewhat busy with the arrivals of people from the island. A few soldiers and an officer approach when they see the helicopter coming in to land.

(Present, some time after the islands destruction)

What is left of the group are on a broken patch of land with what is left of the buildings attached to it slowly crumbling and falling off the edge. They are in shock and grieving over their losses.

(SF) Soldier - " Feels like we never really stood a chance . . . " The soldiers look defeated as some of them lay or sit on the ground.

Yubie is sitting a short distance away from the edge of the land they are on " Perhaps if Nura was with us, but i would just chalk this up to a lack of Intel on the demons that attacked us " She stares into the distance across the water toward where the mainland is.

The soldier walks closer to stand beside Yubie and looks toward the same direction.

(SF) Soldier - " Well, they should send someone back right? "

Yubie - " I'm not sure, if anything Nura may send a team to deal with any demons left and make sure no one was left here . . . "

(SF) Soldier - " Oh . . . right " The Soldier looks down in thought

" How did you defeat that demon anyway, we tried shooting him . . . but some of us started dying instead "

Yubie looks at the weapon that Jin gave her that is on the ground at her side " You probably should of taken Jin up on his offer of those weapons " is what she says but the look in her eyes as she looks back at her squad betrays her words.

The soldier doesn't really notice and continues to speak " Ah, guess that's what we get for being so stubborn " He displays a forced smile


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(at the helicopter with the remaining survivors)
The helicopter landed succesfully and deployed the remaining survivors. after getting resupplied the helicopter took off and went back to the meeting point with the group.

Soldier-  "Good luck out there!"

Julen- " i don't need it pal! keep some of that luck for you!"

Then Julen proceeded to call Yubie using his radio.

Julen- "All the survivors are safe and sound. i repeat, all the survivors are safe and sound. i'll be heading to the meeting point now . is everyone doing alright over there?"


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Dude, stop asking that question, it's been the 4th time already...
> ANYONE AND EVERYONE can join ; just try to find somewhere in the story that you can fit in, and stick to the story as it progresses ; however, it's all up to you, no-one else can really know exactly what your idea is to do it for you



Can I join the story?


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Can I join the story?


(Jin's gonna get triggered XD)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Jin's gonna get triggered XD)


 But that didn't answer my question... can I join?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(As long as you can fit into the story i don't see why not, though you would be watching paint dry as the story is slow)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(What's left of the island)

Yubie is somewhat surprised to hear a voice on the radio and quickly goes to answer it

(Radio) Yubie - " Yes, we're . . . still here. It's good to hear you managed to get there safely but there's not much to come back to " 

The soldier next to Yubie cuts in on the conversation

(SF) Soldier - " Hey we could really use a pickup, we're not going anywhere but you may have to look around to spot us " He says awkwardly 

Yubie looks like she is about to say something to the soldier who takes a step back but she just sighs and goes back to the radio

" How does it look on the mainland anyway? "


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

julen- " well, everything looks to be fine at the evac point, lotsa civilians and military forces.....but well..........the island looks absolutelly fucked....it will take me a while to find you guys.......do you have a flare gun or somethig like that? any kind of sign would help at this point!"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Upon hearing Julens words the soldier next to Yubie runs to one of the dead bodies and pulls a flare from his backpack. He runs back to Yubie and simply shows it to her. Yubie stands up as she replies into the radio.

(Radio) Yubie - " Yeah, there was some trouble when you left " She looks over at Jin " we have a flare, we can send up a signal if your near "


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

Julen- "roger that m'lady!"

(15 mins after)

Julen- " alright i think i'm close enough, send the signal now..... do it quickly...i'm running outta fuel"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

The soldier uses the flare rolling it out onto the center of the land they are on emitting a red smoke up into the air.

(SF) Soldier - " We probably drifted some distance away, you think he'll see us? "

Yubie doesn't reply to the soldier and answers back into the radio

Yubie - " You should see red smoke if your close enough, that's where we are, pick up may be a little awkward though . . . "


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

A small green point can be seen in the distance

Julen- " i can see the red smoke don't worry i'm close and i'll get over there in about 5 mins or so- WAIT WHAT IS THA-
{static}

It can be seen that something dark hits the helicopter and fucks up the back rotor and makes it spin around like crazy.

Julen- {static and alarms} GOD NO! I DON'T WANNA DIE TODAY! I'M GOING DOWN! NO! NO! NOOOOOOOOOO- {static and silence}

The helicopter crashes violently into a nearby forest, about 750 meters away from the position of the group.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(The group hang their hats in loss of another good man)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

The group look on in shock and despair as their hopes for a rescue crashes into the land they are on.

(SF) Soldier - " What, the heck happened? "

Yubie - " Everyone get up we're moving! "

The group move toward where the helicopter fell on Yubie's command, expecting the worst.


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

When the group got to the place where the helicopter crashed. they could see the remains of it. the back rotor had dissapeared, the supplies were scattered around. the glass of the cabin was broken and the engine was smocking, the propeler was spinning really slowly. the doors of the cabin dissapeared and they could see Julen. he was wearing military clothes and there was an m60 and a helmet on the seat next to him. he was twitching and spitting blood. he was covered in his own blood and a piece of metal was going through  his lower chest.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

The soldiers slow down as they see the extent of the damage to the helicopter when they reach it. Most of the soldiers stand a good distance away from the helicopter as Yubie and two of her soldiers approach to check on Julen. Upon getting close up to the helicopter their faces turn grim seeing Julen with a piece of metal through his chest.

(SF) Soldier - " You think we can pull him out of there? "

Yubie - " I don't know if it would be a good idea to move him in that state "

Yubie looks worried as she speaks to Julen - " Hey, hey can you hear me!?


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

Julen looks around, dissoriented and temporaly deaf. he hears something at his left and looks. he saw Yubie and he replied with and extremely painful smile.

Julen- _i.....i'm....i'm back_


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

One of the soldiers goes right up to him and tries to do what he can for Julen with his first aid kit.

(SF) Soldier - " It's, really bad commander . . . " 

Yubie - " . . . Don't tell me you flew all that way just to crash " She tries to lighten things up with a joke but it only makes her feel worse about the situation


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

tries to laugh but instead he just spits blood

Julen- _this.....this isn't a crash....this is......what i used..........to call while...iwas in service ...an emergency landing _


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Yubie briefly smiles while continuing to look worried. " Well your supposed to *land* the helicopter in an emergency landing . . . . . how, are you holding up? " She asks this even though she can see for herself

The soldier tries to wrap some cloth around where the wound and metal is.

(SF) Soldier - " Not much i can do here i'm afraid, we need a hospital "


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

Julen- _i'm.... a vet....i'm tough as nails.....i'll try to hold................but we all know there is no hope left.........for me............there is no hospital in miles..........there is nothing we can do................................................._



Julen starts spitting blood again


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Yubie and the soldiers pause at Julen's words that ring a painful truth. The soldier with Julen tries to clear the blood hes spitting.

Yubie - " Well you would have to be tough, to survive a crash like that . . . best we can do is slow the bleeding and make you comfortable but other than that, unless someone else arrives your probably right " She seemingly accepts what may happen, while hoping for help to come but no one even knows they are here at this point she thinks to herself and it was hard enough for Julen to find them on his own.

Yubie - " I . . . don't believe i asked your name before? "

The soldier at this point is simply clearing the blood off Julen and trying to make him comfortable.


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

Julen tries to go for a hand shake, smiling in pain

Julen- _name's.....name's Julen......or known as....asshat that doesn't....know how to land properly...._


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Yubie gives Julen a strong respectful handshake as she looks at him.

Yubie - " Well Julen, if you can hang in there we'll do our best to get you out of here . . . though i don't know how " She let's go of his hand and looks up for a moment as if praying for something to happen, but nothing comes.


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

Julen smiles as he drops a couple of tears

Julen- _look.....we both....we both know that i'm not going to get out of this....my time has apparently comed....and there is nothing we can do....._


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Yubie closes her eyes for a moment hearing his words before opening them again to speak with a more composed look on her face.

Yubie - " Any, requests? "

the other soldier next to Yubie looks at her to speak

(SF) Soldier - " Commander? Hes still breathing we ca- . . . " He stops talking when Yubie glares back at him


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

At that point Julen collapses and falls unconscious


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Yubie stares at Julen for a moment when he doesn't reply. " Look after him will you . . . "

The soldier with Julen takes a step back out of the helicopter and sighs.


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(Well...now it's up for the rest of the group to save my ass XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(Plot armor is either offline or MIA xD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(XD just stay with me until the Plot Armor comes back. Y'know....to increase the drama)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(Yaru got captured at the worst time he was like my walking plot armor xD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(Goddammit....i'm dead then)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

( Jin + Nura is probably coming back so one or the other)


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(Oh ok....why don't we skip until i wake up or something idfk)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(If anything you'll find yourself alive and well when your back : 3 if not you can always play the anthro helicopter : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(No, i mean when just stop beeing unconscious. I still have that metal thing through me. Just like an hour after or at night...idk...to make it more dramatic)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

*Not so far off from the helicopter's crash site was a raft with a Trio of strangers, one of them being the Blue Fuzzy Thing from earlier. The raft slowly drifted by but commotion from them could be heard*

Blue Fuzzy Thing: And here I was just wanting a vacation..

???: Dearie, how was I supposed to know this was the "Natural Disaster Hotspot of the World"?

??? #2: *pokes them both on the shoulders and points at the crash site, where a group of people were still alive*

???: People actually survived this catastrophe? We might as well join them I suppose. *steering the raft towards the group of survivors*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(Depends how you want to play it out really, i'm just here to try and keep you alive as long as i can)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

One of the (SF) Soldiers in the area around the helicopter hears the commotion at a distance and walks down to the edge of the land to see what is going on. He sees three strangers in a raft approaching the land he is on.

(SF) Soldier - " Hey, are you alright over there!? " He says seeing the raft, as it gets closer the soldiers face fills with confusion.


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(Well i obviously want to stay alive...but let's be realist...right now i don't have many posibilites of such thing happening)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(Your only real hope is either Jin coming online or a hospital conveniently surviving the island being torn apart . At worst i do have something i got for dead players but, it's not ideal and that would be much later. So at the moment i imagine we can keep you alive long enough to either get you back or for Jin to stop grieving for a few moments to help you : 3. In short your best plot armor now is good old fashioned guy is tougher than he looks mojo until help comes.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

???: Yes, we're all fine. How many of you survived such a disaster? Demons, Tsunamis, Earthquakes, what could've caused such a thing?

Blue Fuzzy Thing: *looks around and recognizes a couple of the survivors as ones being from the hotel from earlier before everything went to shit* You're still alive??

*The raft comes in for landing. All together they step off towards what's left of the island and over to the group of survivors*


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(I'll just try to hold. Having some eventual Vietnam flashbacks....just like ben affleck




 god i love that face XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(PFFFFF i laughed into tears seriously that's gold)


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(Well imagine me , inside the helicopter, looking at the piece of metal, pulling the exact same face and having a vietnam flashback XD)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Well imagine me , inside the helicopter, looking at the piece of metal, pulling the exact same face and having a vietnam flashback XD)


(I agree.)


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(It would be like someone says my name. I look around and say: i agree with 0 context XD i'm dying right now)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

The (SF) Soldier walks them to where the helicopter and the rest of his squad are.

" Um, how exactly did you survive out there in a raft by the way? " He says with a clearly confused look on his face

Some of the other soldiers look back in surprise seeing a *blue fuzzy thing* and almost look like they are going to raise their weapons until they see one of their squad with them. The soldier walks them up a few paces behind the commander who is still near the helicopter talking with the soldiers beside her.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

???: Quite an aggressive crowd aren't they? I'd love to have no more conflicts today than I've already had with Demons and such, could you grant me this one simple wish?

??? #2: Why's there Demons here anyways? *She asked, her Ebonshell wet with rain and her hands messy with the blood of Demons* Excuse me, I just need to clean up a bit..


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(May wait for Jin to see if he will do anything otherwise it will start getting highly unrealistic for you to survive while we have a long conversation xD)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

(ahem)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(Shhhhh people are dying here)


----------



## Julen (Jun 19, 2016)

(*cof cof*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

(Kinda feeling like leaving him to die to be honest)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Kinda feeling like leaving him to die to be honest)


(      )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

(What else is supposed to happen if the White Fuzzy Thing can't progress the story?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(This story is slow, you shouldn't join if you don't have patience lul)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

Jin is still lost in his praying, not minding anything else, until he "chooses to" come back to reality. When he looks back up, in front of him is the crashed helicopter and Julen is injured very badly, up to the point of completely unconscious. Jin quickly realizes that he has messed the weather up way beyond measurement. With a quick motion of his hand, the wind stop howling and the water slowly starts to come back to normal. He then quickly rushes to examine Julen.

- FUCK ME... !

He quickly pulls the piece of metal out of Julen's chest and quickly presses his palm against the horrible wound, his voice starts to panic and tremble :

- I'm so sorry ! P-please get back up !...

The water quickly rises from around and surrounds Julen in an "orbit", before slowly fading away. Once thewater is gone, Julen's wound is gone as well, but Jin is scared he may have been too late. Without even waiting for another second, he slowly comes to think that Julen has gone because of loss of blood. Jin looks at his own hands in extreme fear and starts to tremble even worse :

- What... what... what the fuck am I... what have I done... this isn't "protecting" people...

He holds Julen in his arms and whimpers miserably :

- I'm so sorry... I'm... really sorry...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - FUCK ME... !



( : 3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(I'm so sorry . . . . Julen . . . . . is *offline * )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

(... *cries*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I'm so sorry . . . . Julen . . . . . is *offline * )


(Cass doesn't know who that is, but attends his funeral anyways D: )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(Cliffhanger then)

The soldiers are even more puzzled seeing the three strangers talk amongst each other as if they were taking a stroll through the park and the commander who is near the helicopter is shocked to see Jin run up to Julen and attempt to heal him but she fills with hope thinking that it just may be enough to save him.

(Will Julen survive? Will they get off this rock? Just what is a *blue fuzzy thing*? All this and more next time on Demon ball z)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Will Julen survive? Will they get off this rock? Just what is a *blue fuzzy thing*? All this and more next time on Demon ball z)


(I swear to freaking hell...)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 19, 2016)

(*appreciates the current slight emotional tension*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(Vince is sleeping on the helicopter with a mild headache from crashing)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Vince is sleeping on the helicopter with a mild headache from crashing)


(Nah, Cass is attending his funeral too. Sorry Dx )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

(Man, I really fucked the story up...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Man, I really fucked the story up...)


(How so? )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

(Story is broken, we need plot armour!)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Vince is sleeping on the helicopter with a mild headache from crashing)


(Cool)
Vince slowly opens his eyes, attempting to get back to his senses. He looks around, but all he sees momentarily are blurs and flashes. He tries to get up, but then just drops down unconcious.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (How so? )


(Jin isn't supposed to be THAT "powerful", but I went way over my head and used Yaru's fate as an excuse to push Jin beyond ridiculous like that...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin isn't supposed to be THAT "powerful", but I went way over my head and used Yaru's fate as an excuse to push Jin beyond ridiculous like that...)



(When your dealing with elements/magic it's hard to put a gauge on it. I have a rough estimate of what my character is capable of and what will tire him out but it won't always be the same because . . . magic. Don't worry we got what we could out of that island but i will miss that hotel : 3)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(Oh and since the helicopter crashed i'm going to imagine you had a barrier or something on yourself Vince : 3)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 19, 2016)

(Jin ruined the Trio's vacation >: (


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (When your dealing with elements/magic it's hard to put a gauge on it. I have a rough estimate of what my character is capable of and what will tire him out but it won't always be the same because . . . magic. Don't worry we got what we could out of that island but i will miss that hotel : 3)


(Heh... sorry son... "Mother Nature" was gone, only "Father Nature" at home... and he was pretty drunk...)



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin ruined the Trio's vacation >: (


(Yay, Jin won the "Duke of Douches" award 2016)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Oh and since the helicopter crashed i'm going to imagine you had a barrier or something on yourself Vince : 3)


(Hmm... It's not that strong, so it breaks, with me having some bumps still though...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Hmm... It's not that strong, so it breaks, with me having some bumps still though...)


(Considering Julen *survived* although he was impaled by some metal, i would imagine your barrier was enough to cushion you and you just blacked out or something : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Considering Julen *survived* although he was impaled by some metal, i would imagine your barrier was enough to cushion you and you just blacked out or something : 3 )


(I put a barrier on you too, how the heck did you still get captured anyway !? *cries*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I put a barrier on you too, how the heck did you still get captured anyway !? *cries*)


(Your barrier got lowered when one of the demons took you over, it was a calculated attack to take my cookies T_T)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Your barrier got lowered when one of the demons took you over, it was a calculated attack to take my cookies T_T)


(Unfair sons of bitches had to do cheap shit like that to ruin our moments T_T
I'll save you, son, just sit tight... Daddy's coming for you...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 19, 2016)

(Plus, even though it was only a small hint, they already started trying to take me over back when the hotel was attacked : 3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Plus, even though it was only a small hint, they already started trying to take me over back when the hotel was attacked : 3)


(... Sons of bitches !
They're done messing up now ! I'm gonna shove somethin' real good up their a-- *sees Julen* I hate myself T_T)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

(@Yaruzaru : why are those demons after you anyway ? T_T
What have you done ?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

(They need me for something : 3 )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

(I don't know how to progress anymore)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

(Waiting for Julen to die or get up, wouldn't make sense for Jin to be healing Julen while everyone else is doing there own thing and they get stuck in healing limbo. After that we will try to get you up or you will get up whatever you prefer)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

*Julen reappears in the helimichoptah*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

(We could technically continue and just leave it as Julen is healed but has not regained consciousness yet, makes sense more or less)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

(I'm starting to feel like I need some serious rest away from this... trying to act as Jin in this plot has got me some serious headache now...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm starting to feel like I need some serious rest away from this... trying to act as Jin in this plot has got me some serious headache now...)


(Too much stuff to remember and take on : 3)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

(How bout Julen reappears in the back of the helimichoptah with Vince but still badly wounded cuz I don't see how Saltwater can heal someone without it being magic)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

(because avatar the last air bender)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

(Or have the White Fuzzy Thing repair the helimichoptah or somethin?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

(You would have to be one heck of an engineer to repair a crashed copter and that's considering it is even in a state to be repaired)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: *readjusts glasses to look smart* Why's everyone just sitting around for? Are we not trying to get to safety?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Too much stuff to remember and take on : 3)


(I'll probably be away from this for probably 2 weeks or something... let's just assume that Jin had exhausted nearly all his energy after blowing up the island, and has fallen into unconscious as well...)
(Until I get back to this, though, I'mma just chill with my son in our RP, which takes place AFTER this mess, and we're living in peace *cough cough totally not referring to our conversation cough*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'll probably be away from this for probably 2 weeks or something, considering that it's normally a few days later until we see what happens next, so...)
> (Until then, I'mma just chill with my son in our RP, which takes place AFTER this mess, and we're living in peace *cough cough totally not referring to our conversation cough*)



( : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> ( : 3 )


(Daddy love you :3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

*White Fuzzy Thing walks over to the wreckage, keeping an eye of the soldiers who seemed so eager to shoot her along with her friends*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin notices the "white fuzzy thing" walking to the wreckage near him, and gets in a more defensive stance, as if keeping her from getting close to the unconscious Julen. He growls in a rather aggressive manner, though still remaining in place and doing nothing else.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: I take it that nobody here wants our help? May as well leave if you so desire to be like that. *Said as she was amused by how aggressive they were being, now thinking about leaving them to their own devices*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin looks annoyed at her answer :

- Just how exactly can we trust you to "help" us ? we don't even know who you are, how you knew about this assault, or what you want with us.

However, he still drops his defensive stance :

- And even if you genuinely want to help us... look. The helicopter, our only vehicle to get outta this place, is in pieces, and this guy...

Jin then points at the unconscious Julen :

- He's the only one that can ride the damn thing, and he's currently not even "online".


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

(PFFFFFF them fourthwall breaks )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: *looking at the human* Is he dead, if so, I'll attend his funeral later while I think about what happened in Vietnam.

*She then looks at the wreckage and it seems there isn't enough of anything to repair it. Unless he had some ideas*

White Fuzzy Thing: You can trust me because I've yet to *ahem* "be threatening". 

*The 2 others were somewhere away trying to clean the blood off of the Brachy, and nobody was allowed to see*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

(Takes cover at edge of island *Alien senses tingling*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> while I think about what happened in Vietnam


(???)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Takes cover at edge of island *Alien senses tingling*)


(Woof woof *Void-Walker sense tingling*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Woof woof *Void-Walker sense tingling*)



(Oh . . .  no one tried to obliterate each other that's good * still takes cover*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (They need me for something : 3 )


(I still find it hard to understand what demons would want from an alien
And isn't that sorta too weird that an alien would still be affected by demonic abilities like being pulled into the shadow ; if possible, you could've used your alien body as a perfect excuse to be completely immune to some of the demons' abities and be safe, so they'd capture me instead...)


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Suddenly Julen twitches violently and starts coughing. Then he slowly opens his eyes

Julen- wha.....what just happened... am i dead yet?...oh god i think i'm not.....darn it...

(I'M BACK BITCHES)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

(Like i said they started trying to take over me since the attack on the hotel. Otherwise no it wouldn't have worked under normal circumstances but we are talking magic and demons here so everything is already up for speculation thus down to the writer : p. Besides if i used my abilities to plot armor every little thing there would be no plot, cause i would just be like well *NO that doesn't happen* because i'm plot armor. As for why they need me, well that's plot related so of course you won't know until it comes up : 3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

(Just don't try anymore emergency landings : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin looks at Julen coming back to life and barks out of joy as he holds him even tighter :

- YOU'RE ALIVE ! THANK FUCKING HELL YOU'RE ALIVE !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

*walks away*


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen- yeah..but now i'm stuck in this hell hole again....

Julen laughs

Julen- how the hell am i still alive?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> As for why they need me, well that's plot related so of course you won't know until it comes up : 3


(Ugh... just try to hold on until I get there, a'ight ? 'Cause I got something that I wanna show you :3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin shows Julen his palm and repeats the healing magic using the water again.

- That's how I got you back... well, and thank goodness you didn't lose too much blood, too.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Ugh... just try to hold on until I get there, a'ight ? 'Cause I got something that I wanna show you :3 )


(kinky)


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen tries to stand up, but right now he's too weak.

Julen- so you saved my ass....i guess i owe you a big one


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin holds Julen down :

- Hey, hey, hold still, you need to rest a bit first.

He then looks away in shame :

- ... No, I owe you my life instead... you crash-landing like that was because of me...

He looks down, his ears flattened :

- I'm so sorry... I should've put myself together...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (kinky)


(Wrong word, my boy...
It's something that you definitely don't wanna see me doing...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Wrong word, my boy...
> It's something that you definitely don't wanna see me doing...)


(Jin's being mildly shady bout somethin)


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow

Julen- your fault? It wasn't your fault! I got hit by a weird shadowy figure!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin's being mildly shady bout somethin)


(Somethin' very unthinkable, in fact...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin looks back at Julen in terror :

- S-shadow... figure ?... Oh shit...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Somethin' very unthinkable, in fact...)


(It's a sex tape!! I knew it!  )


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen looks around confused

Julen- what? Should i be concerned about that thing?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (It's a sex tape!! I knew it!  )


(What kind of father do you think I am that wants to show my son a sex tape ?)


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (What kind of father do you think I am that I wanna show my son a sex tape ?)


(Just like mine *sits in a corner and starts crying silently and this music sounds in the background 



 *)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looks around confused
> 
> Julen- what? Should i be concerned about that thing?


Jin seems extremely terrified, but at the same time full of rage :

- That piece of shit took my son away... when you were taking the survivors to safety on the helicopter, a shadow appeared and pulled my son into it... and now he's gone...

He clenches his fists, trying to hold his anger back :

- And now my son is in the hands of those sons of bitches... who the FUCK knows what they're doing to him !?

Jin accidentally causes a short but violent burst of earthquake down the depth of the ocean, shaking the entire area once again for a second, but the land they're on isn't affected. A bit later, small aquatic animals can be seen in an extreme panic underwater, trying to get away from the ground below. Jin realizes what he just did and face-palms :

- Argh, shit... I really need to hold myself back...


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen looks at jin for a couple of seconds, then he holsters his m60 ans says 

Julen- don't worry pal....we'll get those motherfuckers....but now...let me have some rest will ya? Just try not to tear the island apart ok?

Then he laughs


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin looks at the M60 and frowns, feeling like Julen isn't taking things seriously, or he doesn't know what he's dealing with :

- Yeah, we'll get them fuckers... just... not with that. You need to understand that we're fucking with demons, not... "mundane beings".


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen- hey....do i tell you how to kill demons? I killed a couple with a goddamn uzi pal...this thing..is gonna blow them to pieces


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

*The White Fuzzy Thing came back once it heard Julen say something about not tearing up the island again*

White Fuzzy Thing: Would you happen to know something about what happened?? *has cute, shining eyes*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin still shakes his head in disbelief, and shoves his modified gun into Julen's hand :

- You'll need this, trust me. I heard from Yubie that half of her squad had to pay with their own lives for not accepting my offer earlier when the demons attacked and captured my son. I'm telling you this so you won't follow their mistake.

He then looks at the white fuzzy thing :

- I blew the entire island up. Well, almost.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: At this point, I can't tell who ruined my vacation; You or the Demons? *very irritated*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin looks away in shame, not wanting to answer, but seeing that he can't deny his fault either.

- I did. By accident.

He makes his stance, looking like he's expecting her to beat the living hell out of him.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: Do you know how much it costed me to bring everyone here for a vacation?! And you went and fucked it up?! You better give me a refund or I'll let the Brachy deal with you..

*She wasn't friendly anymore as it costed quite a bit of time and money to do this*


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen looks at the white fuzzy thing dead in the eyes

Julen- Give him a fucking break will ya? His son has been captured! Have a bit of comon sense alright!
 I've also came here on a vacation and i lost pretty much everything that mattered for me and i'm trying to keep my fucking cool even tho i'm fucking dead inside! We've all lost somehing fucking important here! And i'm not going to tolerate someone acting like you here so why doncha go complain fucking elsewhere!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin shrugs, looking like he's on the same side with Julen :

- The demons fucked it up from the beginning, girl. You picked a bad time to expect a vacation in a city where demons attack on a regular basis... and, we're not in the shape to fight right now, so please try to be more reasonable.

(Dude, I was just typing Jin's line "My son has been taken away" when your reply popped up XD )


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

(We're connected XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

(*high-five*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

(*Highs-fives* yay!)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: *To Julen* You pathetic humans have already fucked up enough of my past life, and I don't need you butting in trying to antagonize me.. 

*To Jin* And I'm not looking for a fight, because why would I? You've probably killed enough innocent civilians that were likely trying to enjoy a vacation as well with their families but it just so happened that a kangaroo wasn't having it, so I'm not troubling you with more violence.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

(Huurrgghh... I still lay at the ground?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Huurrgghh... I still lay at the ground?)


(Yes, yee still lay on teh ground)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin crosses his arms, looking rather annoyed. He's about to reason with her some more about her nonsensical accusation of him "killing innocent civilians" and whatever after that, but then just drops it all and shakes his head, looking disappointed :

- You don't even know, darling... but I'm not in the mood to beef with you any further. You can believe whatever you think is true, I don't give a damn anymore.

He then looks away, to the ocean, with his hands on his hips, seemingly lost in thoughts. The water can be seen moving erratically, in different directions and at different speed, creating small waves that collide into one another, though much less violently than before.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

*After that, the White Fuzzy Thing went over to examine the helicopter while the other 2 were nowhere to be seen*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Vince regains conciousness, then opens his eyes to look around. He sees blurs and flashes.
A white blur too. Wait... That's a creature. His heart started to beat fast in panic. He tried to move, but all he can do was kick around, still sitting at the ground.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

*When she looked inside the helicopter, she didn't expect someone to still be alive inside*

White Fuzzy Thing: You seem to be alive, or were you just sleeping there?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Vince tries to reply, but he is too tired to think and speak clearly: "Who..... You white fuzzy.... No... Stay.. Away....", he tries to keep is eyes open.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: Even the person who almost died in a helicopter crash doesn't want me around. 

*She gives up on the group of survivors, going off to find the other 2*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

"N-no! Wait.... cme.. back..." he shuffles his way up, but falls down, scarring his chest.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: *as she walked off* What have I done for people to be so untrustworthy of me? If anything, that kangaroo ruined what was left of my vacation and acted like I was a bad-girl because I brought that up and everybody who DID have a gun certainly wasn't afraid of using it specifically on me just for trying to help.. How comes they're always so unreasonably defensive when meeting new people?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin walks to Vince and tries to keep him still :

- Dude, do yourself a favor and stop moving around so much.

He then looks at the white creature and shakes his head in disappointment, then back at Vince :

- Just hold still. You look like a mess.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

"A-alright..." he breathed.
He sits upright. Holdiing on to his chest, covering the wounds that seems to be bleeding.
"Nghh... That creature.... Is it alright?" he tries to reach out to the white fuzzy creature.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

*She noticed Jin's gesture as if he was looking down on her with disappointment, turning around and confronting him for it*

White Fuzzy Thing: See? Why do you do that?! I've done absolutely nothing to you and you antagonize me?! Instead of being like that and killing innocent people, how about you apologize to them and to me for all it's worth to you?!


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Vince looks around slowly, "w-what's happening?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin gestures at Vince :

- Leave this to me.

He then looks straight at the white creature :

- You wanna fucking know what actually happened ? OK, listen up then, woman. The demons massacred the innocent people, NOT ME. I made sure that the people here could defend themselves during the demons' assaults, until the evacuation. Everyone had got to safety, by the way. We're here waiting for the cruise to come back, because the helicopter had crashed down. You, though...

His voice slowly changes to demonic growling sounds :

- First off, you suddenly came here and immediately expect us to trust that you'd mean no harm. Then, you came to antagonize the fuck outta my ass about "ruining your vacation", which pretty much had already been fucked up thanks to the demons in the first place, NOT ME. And now, the best part.

He roars straight at her face to make himself clear :

*- THE FUCKING DEMONS TOOK AWAY MY SON, YOU HEAR ME !? MY. SON. AGAIN. YES, THIS IS THE 2ND TIME I LOST HIM. SO YOU CAN STOP BITCHING ABOUT YOUR GODDAMN VACATION NOW ! YOU WASTED YOUR MONEY !? BIG FUCKING DEAL. I LOST MY SON !!! NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT MY ATTITUDE, BECAUSE YOU'RE THE ONE WITH THE FUCKING PROBLEM HERE !!!*

Tears can be seen filling up in Jin's eyes as he goes on. The weather is expected to go crazy during Jin's raging roar ; however, this time, everything remains still.
After Jin is done with her, he looks away and walks off, until he sits down near Vince, looking extremely miserable :

- Fucking hell, man...

He starts to whimper, but still tries to put himself together.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: 1st off, you can stop yelling, asshole.

2nd, I'm afraid to inform you of this but I saw corpses that didn't look like they were ravaged by demons, likely killed by your actions.

3rd, I'm not the one with the problem as you're the one trying to vent it all out in my face, get it right mate.

4th, thanks for sharing. If I'm allowed to, I would help you search for your son but you'll have to tell the not-so-welcoming soldiers not to shoot me or my friends. Alright? *holds hand out to him, trying to make a friend out of him*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Vince tries to comfort Jin, sympathizing with him "h-hey... Everything'll be fine".
He then motions to the creature "I-I'm sorry... My friend is just-..." he is then stopped by Jin. He just then smiles patiently at the creature, looking down, embarrassed.


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen tries to stand up and reconfort jin

Julen- "yo...it's gonna be fine alright? "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin, now looking completely lifeless, stands up and motions his hand to tell the rest of the soldiers to put their guns down, but he seems like a reanimated corpse that has been dead for several millenniums.
He then looks away to avoid eye-contact from everyone else, replying to the white creature, his tone now emotionless :

- Don't bother with me...

He then looks at himself, now replying to Julen and Vince :

- ... Yeah... "fine"...


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen had a serious expression on his face. His tone is dark, but cheerful at the same time

Julen- what...what would yaruzaru think if he saw you right now?....What?!?! He would be extremelly dissapointed by the sight of he stronger man that he has ever known, acting like a little bitch...do you want him to think like that? To think that, instead of fighting, his 'father' just gives up and falls into a fucking cripling depression? Is that really what you want?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin snaps at Julen, but with a smirk, as if he just forgot what just happened :

- U wot m8 !?

He then playfully yanks Julen's head backward, before pushing him back to his position :

- Sorry for being "a little bitch" earlier... I dunno if it's called "mood swing", but, anyway...

He rubs his hands over his face, as if trying to pull himself out of sleepiness, and at the same time sounding more confident :

- Yeah, you're right, being miserable is just pointless, I need to keep my head in the game.

He starts to look around, sounding impatient :

- What is taking that cruise so long anyway ? This waiting is killing me...

He tries to distract himself by "practicing" his power, but he appears to be so bored that he looks more like just messing around with the water, trying to amuse himself as the small tides collide against one another. However, he quickly comes up with something, and looks back at the helicopter, then asks at everyone in the area :

- Anyone here is an engineer ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

*White Fuzzy Thing walks off as if that question didn't matter*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin looks at the white creature in disdain for a second, and waits for the answer from the others. However, he soon comes to think that no-one in the group can do anything with the current situation. He looks back at the water, and then back at Julen :

- Hey... you know where the mainland is ? 'Cause I got a really nasty idea that you definitely ain't gonna like.


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen-"euh...yeah...it's at the north of our actual possition...like 50 miles....probably more....i'm gonna regret this but...what's the plan?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: Do you think there's anything we could salvage from this helicopter, because it's not flying anytime soon without Deus-Ex-Machina. Or are you going to keep looking at me behind my back every few seconds?

*When the fuzzy thing examines the helicopter, she finds it to be out of commission and can only be scrapped at the moment*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

- Better idea. Stand back.

Jin walks to the helicopter, readies a giant cleaver, and smashes it apart. He then grabs a large piece of metal out of it and walks back to Julen with a playful smile :

- I'll be right back.

He tosses the piece of metal onto the water and jumps on it. He almost trips and falls over, but he quickly manages to use the water to balance himself. Then, with a motion of his hand, he brings the water up high :

- Start the timer. I'll see if I can get back in 10 minutes.

He then literally starts to move with the water pushing forward, as he stands on the piece of metal like a surfing board.

- YEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA !

He quickly disappears into the far distance in less than a minute.

A while later, the water around the island starts to rotate into collumns as they "join" together. When the water fades away, Jin is standing there.

- ... 8 minutes. Not bad.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

White Fuzzy Thing: *while he was away, she found something interesting in the helicopter* Where did you go off too?


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen- and? I don't get what your trying to say... what has that to do with the plan?

Laughs


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin smirks :

- I just learned this ability named... "Fast-Travel". Yeah, sounds familiar ?

He then points at the direction of the mainland :

- I can take all you guys back, one by one. Should take at most only 10 minutes until all of us are back there.


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen raises his hand 
Julen- i'll go first


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

*White Fuzzy Thing reappears behind Jin*

White Fuzzy Thing: Yes, sounds *now on his right* real familiar there. *Reappears right in front of him and pokes him on the nose* I wonder why it does.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin waves his hand to tell the creature to knock it off, sounding a bit annoyed :

- Yeah, yeah, yeah, big deal. Could've saved us a lot of time if you just did that in the beginning.

He then walks up to Julen :

- Hold my shoulder, and until I tell you to, do not let go, or you'll find yourself underwater. Got that ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

(Ima take a break from this)


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen replies, sounding a bit worried

Julen- Alright....got it...i'll try not to fall...not again

He starts laughing as he holds jin's shoulder.

Julen- well...let's do this


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin clasps his hands together :

- "Instant-Transmission-Jutsu" !

A column of water rises from the sea and seemingly devours both Jin and Julen. When it goes away, both of them are gone as well.
A few seconds later, they reappear in a large orb of water, and find themselves in at the location Julen has dropped the survivors earlier. Both are surprisingly dry, not one sign of getting any water on them.

- Here we are, safe and sound... now, time for the real work.

He cracks his knuckles :

- Cue the music.

[starts from 0:28]


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen sits on a nearby bench, checks his ammunition while waits until Jin's done transporting everyone here. Then he lies on his backas he just whispers calmly


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

The last one Jin gets back with is an asleep Vince. Jin himself looks rather tired too.

- Well, that was fun... but I think I need a bit of rest... man, wish I had unlocked this ability sooner...

He then collapses on the ground, looking at the sky.
The wind calmly breezes across the area, and the water smoothly flows iin the sea. Reminded of the good times he had with his son, he presses his lips and mumbles to himself :

- Hold on, my boy... daddy's coming for you...


----------



## Julen (Jun 20, 2016)

Julen- nice job pal! What's next?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jin replies, sounding a bit impatient :

- Wait for Naru's plan... 'cause we can't get anywhere without his lead, like it or not...

He then sits up, in the pose of a feral animal, on his legs, and uses his arms, now more like his forelimbs, to scratch his head. He looks more like a feral kangaroo-dog crossbreed now, instead of any sort of "anthro" creature that would stand on two legs.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Vince is sound asleep. He needed it since he is not fully recovered yet. 
(And I'll be literally sleeping now... So, see y'all in a bit hours)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

The area seems to have calmed down since Julen was last here. Yubie and her squad go on ahead into the mainland to report what happened. You can notice that the sky above you seems to be very slowly getting shrouded in ominously dark clouds and a slight tremor can be felt as the clouds expand over the mainland. Dark energy can be seen rising from somewhere within the city and people seem to be visibly unsettled and panicking at the sight. Yubie looks up to the sky with a dreaded feeling before she goes off with her group seemingly having made a decision. You can't hear what she says as she silently leaves and walks away with her squad.

Yubie - " Everyone report back, i have a few things to do here "

The soldiers look worried as she goes toward a jeep near a small base at the port.

(SF) Soldier - " Take care, commander . . .  " The concern on his face tells he wants to say something else but he refrains from doing so


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

(What if we VA'd this whole thing? Heh...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

(You mean like skype : o)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin looks at the sky and feels that...


Spoiler: His taunt has been answered.



Jin's destruction, resulting in the island being blown up into pieces, shakes the whole nature around him as well. The impact reaches to the realm next to the mundane world, Nether-Void, causing a slight earthquake across the whole kingdom, small tsunamis in the ocean below, and light winds howling above the sky. Zodiac, sensing Jin's insanely powerful energy, sweats in fear :

- Something's wrong... terribly wrong...

A minotaur of Zodiac's squad, muscular on his arms and legs, with ruby-red horns and hooves, black-red fur and creamy-yellow underbelly, armed with a big hammer, named Kiba, gulps nervously :

- W-was that... from the Emperor ?

Zodiac replies, his face looking really uncomfortable :

- Y-yeah... from him... from the mundane world... all the way here.
- What just happened ?... And what is he doing ?
- I dunno, man... but...

Zodiac looks at the direction of the gates that link between Nether-Void and the mundane world, and trembles :

*- ... Knowing the demons... and knowing him... I fear that he's planning, or trying, to lure the demons to come to him...*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin looks at the sky and feels that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: His taunt has been answered.
> ...



(I did say i would : 3 )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (You mean like skype : o)


(Why not? And as long as we're comfortable being human friends too... *slightly twitches his eye*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 21, 2016)

(I'm confused)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Why not? And as long as we're comfortable being human friends too... *slightly twitches his eye*)



(Well i know nothing of these humans you speak of but yeah would be good, i get to play the stereotypical anime chick with other sized jugs . . . yay : 3)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Well i know nothing of these humans you speak of but yeah would be good, i get to play the stereotypical anime chick with other sized jugs . . . yay : 3)


(I hate those kinds of anime D: )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Well i know nothing of these humans you speak of but yeah would be good, i get to play the stereotypical anime chick with other sized jugs . . . yay : 3)


(Wait.. I gotta wake up)
Vince shakes his head at his sleep, seeming to dream. His movements intensify until he wakes up, breathing deeply and in slight panic.
(And, yeah! So.. Do we share Skype contacts now?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 21, 2016)

(Commence with the sharing )


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

As julen saw how Vince was breathing deeply he asked in a slighty worried tone.

Julen- what's the matter? Are you alright?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

"Y-yeah... I'm fine..." he breathes.
Vince looks around, "where's the others?" he tries to sound calm.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

... (in the mundane world)...

Jin finds the look on the sky "suggestive", feeling like he's finally getting the demons to come to him. However, he also thinks that they must be coming in quite a number, as if to ensure their success in taking him away. With a hollowed smirk on his face, he mumbles under his breath :

- Daddy's coming for you...

He looks completely motionless and calm, but is in fact filled with determination, rage and fury boiling inside him.

... (back in Nether-Void)...

Zodiac sense an evil energy filling the mundane world in between Jin's energy, and sweats in dismay :

- Shit... they're coming for him !

He then grabs his weapon and calls out to everyone else of the squad :

- Everyone, follow me ! The Emperor is in danger !

Without a 2nd thought, all his teammates ready themselves and quickly make their move with him.


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen looks at jin and asks

Julen- "the sky doesn't look too good right now...is that a bad sign....isn't it?

He said as he opened the top cover of his m60 and putted the ammo belt inside the chamber.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince gets up, but holds on to his wounded chest.
"Nnhh..." he tenses up a little in pain.
He then gestures his shaky paw outward, conjuring a weak shield to everyone and himself.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin walks pass Julen :

- "Bad" isn't enough, man...

He then gets to Vince :

- Dude, stop pushing yourself, you're still injured... it's a miracle you survived a crash-landing, but that doesn't mean you can still keep going with that.

He brings his hand up. The wind and water start to rotate into a cyclone above his palm. He then pushes his palm at Vince's chest, but not directly coming in contact. The force of wind and water run through Vince's veins, boosting his energy back up to full.
When he's done, Jin takes a step back from Vince and repeats the same action, but this time building a barrier made of water and wind around him. The force rotates around Vince like an orbit, before slowly "fading" away, while in fact is turning invisible.

- That should do it. Now you're the main "tank" of the team... I gotta go now.

He then turns around, towards Yubie :

- Vince... Julen... it was nice to meet you... goodbye.

He walks off towards the commander of the SF, looking like he's readying for "the final boss".


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen- wait! Are you just going to leave us like that? How hell no mate! I'm coming with you! I have not comed this far to stop right now!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin looks back at Julen :

- Dude, I appreciate that... but I'm afraid I won't be able to protect you if anything bad happens, and I don't wanna see my friend falling right in front of me...


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen- hey! I have a big gun! I survived this far.....and i'm not going to die now... i won't give one about what you say...i'll go with you one way or another.... "semper fi" pal


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin lets out a short sigh, uncertain of how he can keep Julen in one piece if things get out of hand. After losing his son for the 2nd time, he feels like he should only go solo, for the sake of everyone else... but Julen is making it really hard for him to refuse as well. He reluctantly nods for a sec, but then starts to look brightened up, and bro-fist with Julen :

- Let's bring the noise.


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen- now that's what i'm talking about!

He said as he pulled the bolt of his m60 backwards in the loudest way as possible. Then he replied with a smile

Julen- let's rock


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Yubie appears to have driven off during the conversation between the group and the soldiers have gone into the base to rest.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin notices that Yubie has gone, and everyone else has entered the base to rest, and makes a very awkward smile at Julen :

- Uh... I was planning to ask Yubie if I could come with her, but now because you held me back, we're... well...

He then looks at the direction Yubie has gone :

- Where's she going, anyway ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

(Some distance away toward the center of the city)

Yubie is speeding through to the center of where the energy is coming from. She swerves past civilians and vehicles trying to get to where the energy appears to be emanating from but she comes across a blockade of demons seemingly just standing guard. Yubie steps on the gas and jumps out of the jeep to have it ram straight into two of the demons sending them hurtling into a building. Three demons run in to attack her as she manages to get back up, seemingly unfazed from rolling out of a moving vehicle.

She takes out one of them with her rifle and then agilely avoids the attacks of the other two. Managing to get behind them and take a second one down. The final demon tries to charge at her and swing it's sword to cut her down. She seems to easily avoid and read its movements before putting several rounds though it's skull. Yubie then turns around and starts running toward the source.

She pauses to look up at the sky for a moment. The darkness is creeping across the sky like a disease, Yubie looks uneasy for a moment but presses on.

The dark energy emanating from further within the city seems to have become a lot more intense, is easily noticeable and is spreading the dark clouds faster.


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen elbows and winks at jin jokingly 

Julen- Yubie huh? i get where you're going mate!

Laughs. As Julen hears shooting in the distance (Yubie) raises an eyebrow.

Julen- well...that answers your question.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin looks at the sky and gets really uncomfortable.
He's just about to move when a strong breeze of wind starts to rotate around the area in front of him, creating a column of mist. When it fades away, it's Zodiac and his squad.

- Z-Zodiac ?

All of them kneel down on their right leg, with their right hand on their knee, as a sign of respect when they see him. Zodiac reports :

- Sire, we've detected demons in this area !

Jin seems to panic as he points at the sky :

- No shit !

Zodiac immediately replies :

- Give us commands, sire !

Jin looks back at Julen, then his squad, and finally at the sky :

- You stay here and defend everyone ; I'm going after those fuckers myself !

Zodiac holds him back :

- Sire, it's too dangerous ! You can't just risk yourself like that ! Let us aid you !

Jin looks at Zodiac and the others in silence, then at Julen, at the base, at the sky, and finally back at his squad.

- ... A'ight, of you insist...

He then gestures his hand to tell Julen to come along, before getting back to his squad :

- Come on, let's TEAR SHIT UP !

Zodiac and all the others ready their scythe-whips, as their left eye flashes white :

- For the Emperor !


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen puts his helmet on and puts the m60's safety off. Then he starts running towards jin

Julen- c'mon c'mon! Go go go go go! Let's teach 'em who's boss!

He screamed with a smile


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 21, 2016)

*The Trio were a bit further away from the whole incident, but still knows what's going on*

White Fuzzy Thing: It appears as though that there is another war going on yet again, wouldn't it seem?

Blue Fuzzy Thing: We've been in enough of them, I don't feel like joining another.

???: Let's try and get out of here before we get noticed..


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

The soldiers in the base look like they are preparing for the worst. Toward where the energy is coming from the city appears to be empty until you get close enough to practically feel the dark energy piercing through your skin. It's an unsettling feeling, as if your body is about to be torn apart by the currents. The demons don't seem to notice you yet. There are so many of them, you feel as if the Third sent his entire army here, or at least it looks that way.

There is a relatively large grassy area surrounded by a road and buildings. The energy seems to be coming from the center of the park but you can't see exactly what is causing it past all the demons from where you are. There is no telling what kind of demons you are dealing with. They mostly look like average demons though so you don't think much of it. They pace around the area but still have not noticed your group. Two average looking demons are coming your way.

Demon - " Will this really lure him out? "

Demon 2 - " It doesn't matter, he will either come out or be killed along with everyone else "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin and his squad quickly hurry towards where they heard Yubie's gunshots, and find themselves running pass by quite a number of demon corpses on their way.
As they get closer to her, Jin starts to feel like he's being pulled towards by a strange faint force, but he doesn't seem to resist. He doesn't tells anyone about it either, but if it really is so, then it's going according to his plan...
As soon as they run into 2 demons in front of them, Jin brings out his gigantic cleaver and roars as he jumps forth :

- DIE !

An overhead slam with his cleaver chops one demon in half. He then quickly cuts the other at the waist effortlessly.
After finishing off the two, Jin and his squad see that there're a lot more in the area. He smirks :

- FREE EXP FOR EVERYONE.

As soon as he finishes it, he jumps into the open field, but puts his cleaver away. He's now "unarmed".

- HEY, UGLY BITCHES, OVER HERE !


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

When Julen sees jin standing in a open field he just thinks that he's nuts. Then he sees a group of 4 demons coming right at him. At that moment his body was filled with rage and anger so he stood up and ran towards them while shooting and insulting them. The shots were extremelly loud and his screams could be heard everywhere, attracting many nearby demons.





(I can't get enough of this guy. I just can't)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 21, 2016)

-_statement was redacted due to Jin killing the demons-_


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Most of the demons seem to be ignoring you and stay close to where the energy is coming from. You can hear gunfire past a few buildings from where you are. A group of at least 30 however do charge you upon seeing you jump out and hearing gunfire while the brunt of the demons stay near the park.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin readies his hands and starts creating black portals in the air, which look like black-holes. He then proceeds to pull silver hooked chains out of there and tear all the demons apart (including those that are ignoring him). Right when a demon is brutalized into pieces, Jin quickly absorbs its life-force to empower himself more and more.
His chain attacks get extremely violent and unpredictable, almost unblockable as well, as he goes on ; some of the demons try to flank him from behind, only to find that they can't get any closer than a meter without getting a chain thrusting through their throat and up their skull.

*- THIS. IS. FOR. MY. SON. YOU. MOTHER. FUCKERS !!!*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

There is a harsh laugh coming from the center of the park as Jin finishes with the the demons surrounding the park. Something leaves Jins body, like a specter barely visible it floats relatively fast toward where the energy is. A shadow begins surrounding the ground around the park in a very threatening manner and as the voice finishes laughing it finally begins to speak.

Specter - " Such reckless use of power . . . just like on the island, so easy to predict " The voice starts to laugh hysterically at Jin

Shadow - " All those innocent people, so sad " The two demons laugh hysterically together in unison

The shadow is also covering whatever is emitting the energy and the specter is looming around as if taunting you. The dark clouds above you are now far out enough that you can't see the edge. 

Specter - " I hope you enjoyed the life force of those people . . . " He continues to laugh while dancing around the park as if trying to provoke a reaction


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

The demons keeps rushing Julen and he backs off slowly, shooting his m60 while screaming. He takes cover to reload behind a car, which was close to the park where jin was. Just when he was opening the top cover and removing the ammo box from the left side of the gun he looks up and sees a shadowy figure. Just like the one that made him crash. He just whispers

Julen- what the fuck?

He swears a bit and manages to reload his m60 and instinctively starts shooting the shadow, ignoring the demons rushing him


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Shooting the shadow appears to accomplish nothing but the shadow does not try to go after Julen either. The demons rushing Julen draw dangerously close.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin gets startled at the laughing voice, but quickly calms himself down and remains completely unprovoked, but still focusing on the demons attacking the others of his squad. His attacks are still as brutal, but gradually get weaker, as if the boiling rage inside him is soothing away.
When he's done with the demons that target Julen, he casually walks to him and gestures his hand :

- Dude, stop firing, you're only wasting ammo.

He then snaps his fingers. A black portal opens on the ground and devours all the shadow into it, before the portal closes. The shadow is no more. He proceeds to explain to Julen, sounding completely unimpressed by what just happened :

- If you're gonna deal with those that use cheap shit like earlier, you gotta have cheap shit of your own.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin gets startled at the laughing voice, but quickly calms himself down and remains completely unprovoked, but still focusing on the demons attacking the others of his squad. His attacks are still as brutal, but gradually get weaker, as if the boiling rage inside him is soothing away.
> When he's done with the demons that target Julen, he casually walks to him and gestures his hand :
> 
> - Dude, stop firing, you're only wasting ammo.
> ...


(That actually could've been far more interesting with the shadowy thing but you straight up Deus-Ex-Machina'd an intangible thing)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

(Do I partake in battle?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Do I partake in battle?)


(Up to you it's your character : 3)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Devouring the shadow into the portal appears to accomplish nothing as another shadow warps into view around the park again, though you think you can see a large black crystal like object in the center of the park before the shadow covers it again. 

The specter dancing around the park speaks again - " Sorry, it's not going to be that simple . . . " It chuckles as if amused at the groups attempts to remove the shadow

Shadow - " I am everywhere, you can't simply brush me aside " 

Specter - " I think hes mad . . . maybe it's something we took from him "

The two demons begin laughing hysterically again. Without noticing it the formally dressed demon who attacked the group last time has seemingly appeared from nowhere. An ominous shadow withdraws from his body and he begins walking up behind Julen and readying his claw. At this point the darkness above the mainland seems like it is very slowly creeping down out of the sky.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Up to you it's your character : 3)


(OF COURSE I WILL!! But brb... Eating lunch)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (OF COURSE I WILL!! But brb... Eating lunch)


(No problem the demons need a lunch break as well : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin notices the formally dressed demon and, without a second thought, pushes Julen aside as he walks up to face him, in his hand the cleaver, as if he's ready for a sword fight.

- Nice clothes, pretty boy... but I promise it's gonna be in pieces soon.


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen trips over and hits the ground when Jin pushes him. He then looks at him

Julen- what the fuck ma-

Then he saw the shadow that was creepying behind him. 

Julen- KILL THAT BITCH! 

he screamed as he recovered


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

" My my , quite the attitude " The demon holds his claw at his side as if inviting an attack as he smirks at Jin. He adjusts his tie with his other hand before continuing to speak.

" Feel free to have the first attack, i am a gentlemen after all "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin shrugs :

- Don't mind if I do then.

Jin then gestures his hand in a very casual manner, doesn't look like an actual attack at all, but before the demon even notices, a surge of water from behind arrives and knocks him towards. Jin quickly catches the momentum and shoves the entire cleaver through the demon's body, as wrll as a chain-thrust through his face, then knocks him off to a side like throwing a sack of meat.
The silver cleaver and the chain, empowered with Jin's blood, causes a tremendous pain that rushes through the demon, making him tremble. Seconds later, his body start to melt away, as if being corroded by acid, in his own pool of blood. Jin walks to him and sends him ragdolling away like a sandbag with a kick. He then motions his jands around his neck, looking like he's adjusting a tie as well, though he wears none, as if to mock the dying demon. He appears totally unimpressed at the demon melting away into a horrible shapeless look.

- Next.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Upon killing the demon  wounds appear on both Jin and Julen in the exact same area where Jin stabbed him with his cleaver.

Specter - " Such a waste of time . . . "

Shadow - " No matter, it's almost done "

A painful but familiar cry can be heard from the center of the park and the darkness in the sky is slowly encompassing the city. You begin to hear peoples screams as the dark clouds work their way into buildings.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin starts to get uncomfortable at the sound of the cry. He doesn't know whose it is, but he gets a really bad feeling about it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

(Woof woof *sits inside the panic room, preparing for the incoming not-so-surprising drama*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

As the wounds appear on Julen's body he yells in pain and falls down. At the same time, he feels something wrong... the sound of people screaming disturbs him and wraps his arms around his head and starts crying

Julen- Make it stop! Get out of my head! GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin frowns in pain, but at the same time tries to force himself into thinking that what he's experiencing is just a hallucination, and hurries his way to Julen :

- Put yourself together, man ! Don't fall for it !


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen seems to have a mental breakdown as he trembles, cries and screams

Julen- THE VOICES! THE SCREAMS! GET THEM OUT! GET THEM OUT! PLEASE STOP!      AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin runs out of idea and decides to knock him unconscious with the pommel of his cleaver.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

(Yeah, okay... Idk how to come in now....)
Vince approaches Julen, "you really had to knock him out?" he growls at Jin. Vince looks back at Julen, his face filled with concern.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin shakes his head :

- What else can I do ? He was being driven insane, man... you really think I could just watch him suffer ?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shakes his head :
> 
> - What else can I do ? He was being driven insane, man... you really think I could just watch him suffer ?


Vince looks away, "Nevermind then," he says.
He then gets up, then stances near the shadows.

  Vince attempts to do the ability that he did with some demons a while back.
He looks down, then puts his hands together, channeling a blue orb between his hands.
He then flicks his arms outwards, swelling an the orb outwards, hopefully warding away the majority of the demons (and other whatnots).


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Vinces barrier extends outwards pushing back the shadows and the dark fog around the city as it swells. The shadows in the area seemingly retreat and the specter darts away to avoid the barrier but the crystal stays intact. The barrier seems to be struggling against the dark fog creeping down on the city but is slowly pushing it back as well.

(The port)

Linda and Nura who were checking the condition of the island, have arrived back at the port haven seen what is happening to the mainland from the boat they were travelling in.

Linda - " Aren't you going to do something "

Nura looks at the sky toward where the energy is coming from as he speaks " Can you use your ability on me for three seconds . .  . "

Nura jumps a surprising distance landing within reach of the park.

The barrier Vince put out is slowly getting pushed back by the fog and looks like it is starting to fade. Nuras arm turns demonic and one of his eyes turn purple and he seemingly disappears moving at a blinding pace.

Yubie looks ahead in surprise as she sees Nura suddenly appear smashing through the crystal with his demonic hand. He turns around sliding backwards as he comes to a stop only to see the crystal begin to reform. At this point however he can clearly see Yaruzaru within the crystal and before the crystal can reform Nura moves again going straight through the crystal pulling Yaruzaru out of it and dropping him on the ground with his demonic arm.

Nura looks up toward the dark fog as the barrier seems to now be pushing it away easier as the influence of the energy from the crystal gone. The barrier continues to expand across the city before fading away.


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen opens his eyes slowly. He has a horrible headache.

Julen- wha.....what...what happened?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin quickly gets Yaru out of there and back to safety, far away from where the crystal was. He desperately calls for him and shakes his body, sounding like he's about to cry :

- Yaru ! Yaru ! Wake up ! Can you hear me !?... Get up !


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince breathes deeply in exhaustion, keeping upright with shaky legs. He slowly his drops his arms, looking up at the sky. 
"Did... I do it?" he says, yet drained.
Vince drops down sitting on the ground, now looking down.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Zodiac quickly gets Vince up :

- You saved the city, warrior !... Well... we still got a problem left, though.

The squad looks at Jin desperately trying to call Yaru up. They seem really uncomfortable.

- I don't know who that is, but... Emperor Jin seems to really concern about... that person, doesn't he ?


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen walks over jin and looks at Yaruzaru's body, waiting for a sign of life

Julen- euh...if he doesn't wake up....i know about a way that might work....but it's very unlikely to....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin immediately turns to Julen and starts to merely beg him :

- Please ! Anything to get him back ! Please, help my son !... P-pl... please...

At this point, he begins to whimper very miserably, as if he knows his son won't come back.
Zodiac and his squad looks surprised and shocked :

- That's... Emperor Jin's son !?...


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen- well....are you 100% sure about that? 

He opens his backpack and pulls out a defibrillator. 

Julen- it's been a long time since i've last used one of these....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin gets back a bit to give Julen some space, still sniffing in misery.

- Pl-please... do what you must... and save my boy...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Nura seems to have walked off and Yubie runs up to the group seeing Yaruzaru laying somewhat lifeless with Jin. She sees Julen with a defibrillator in his hands.

Yubie - " Are you sure about using that, we don't know what it might do to him " She looks worried


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen kneels next to yaruzaru's body and rubs each paddle against each other. And the looks at Yubie

Julen- Well do you have any better ideas?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin desperately tries to cling onto hope :

- We can't take any chance ! Just do it !

(Nura just walked off ?... Ugh...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Yubie simply stares at Yaruzaru and doesn't say anything to Julen as she does not have any ideas herself.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince gets up slowly, then dashes up to the place where the squad is grouped, near Jin and Yaru.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

(It is Nura, he did what he came to do no reason for him to hang around  : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen sighs and looks at Yaruzaru's body  he then proceeds to fibrillate him several times screaming OUT! Everytime. He prays for Yaruzaru to get up

Julen- c'mon buddy.....not now.....you're not gonna die....not today....


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

(*Intensify the cliffhanging*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Zodiac and his squad remain silent in place, half hoping for Yaru to come back, but half mourning for him if what Jin fears is true.

Jin tries his best to wake Yaru up as well, as he holds on his paws :

- You can make it, son, come on ! Wake up ! I beg you !


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

(*legitimately whimpers IRL for good reasons*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen hands an adrenaline shot at jin.

Julen- this is my last cardrige....i need you to inject him that...if it does work....that means that.....he'll be gone....


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen hands an adrenaline shot at jin.
> 
> Julen- this is my last cardrige....i need you to inject him that...if it does work....that means that.....he'll be gone....


Vince slaps off the adrenaline from Jin's hand. "*No!*" he growls furiously, "you don't need to use drugs for this!"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru violently wakes up after the current goes through his body letting out a pained growl. His eyes are ominously black with only a small portion of the yellow in his eyes visible in the center. After he settles down from the shock he wrenches in pain as if the surge of electricity did more harm than good but it quickly becomes clear that it is not the shock that is causing him distress. You can see cuts and bruises over his body that are letting out dark energy as opposed to his normal blue and the energy in his body is rapidly venting out of him. His eyes are losing their color and quickly.


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince slaps off the adrenaline from Jin's hand. "*No!*" he growls furiously, "you don't need to use drugs for this!"


(An adrenaline shot is not really considered a drug. Is's really used for medical purposes. )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin gets Yaru back up and, without even noticing the wounds, hugs him tight, his tail wags joyfully and hos ears perked, his voice lost in tears :

- You're back ! Thank heavens you're back !

However, Zodiac and his squad look more uncomfortable than ever :

- Emperor Jin, be careful ! I sense dark energy coming from him !

Jin gets startled :

- W-what !?

He then sees how badly injured Yaru is, and quickly pulls the water around the area up to heal him, until the wounds are no more.

- B-better, my boy ?

However, he starts to see Yaru's eye losing color, and quickly starts to panic again :

- Yaru ! Yaru ! You OK !?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (An adrenaline shot is not really considered a drug. Is's really used for medical purposes. )


(DELETE OF MY ACTION THEN XD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen- well what do you know? I'm a pretty good doctor after all!

Then he just starts laughing joyfully. Then he sees the colors of yaru's eyes.

Julen- euh....you ok there buddy?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzarus injuries seem healed but he is still not very responsive despite his eyes being open. The ominous darkness in his eyes seems to creep closer to the center. 

It begins to rain and as it does he seems to perk up a bit. The rain appears to seep into his body.

Yaruzaru eyes are fixated on the sky as he says  " Look . . . . up . . . . " 

The dark fog had only been pushed back it seems and is bearing down much faster now.

Yaruzaru slowly regains his senses as the rain falls harder.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince then casts a barrier dome around the squad, holding it up with shaky paws. 
(gotta remember it's not hands...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin doesn't understand Yaru at all anymore, and when he senses something in the rain, he panics even more as he looks at Yaru :

- W-w-what's going on ?

He tries to follow Vince and clear the rain out of the sky. However, even though he manages to stop the rain, he doesn't feel like he has full control over it as he thought, which makes him panics slightly more.


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen looks at Vince.

Julen- yo...it's just rain... we're not gonna die 'cause of that....you need a break... relax a bit


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looks at Vince.
> 
> Julen- yo...it's just rain... we're not gonna die 'cause of that....you need a break... relax a bit


"I-it's the darkness with it!" he growls.

"Why did I cast another one?" he thought to himself before passing out.
(I'mma turn in for the night now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin looks at Julen :

- I sense something in this "rain", and it isn't anything good at all !

Zodiac's squad, after hearing Jin and Vince, ready their weapons, preparing for something bad about to happen.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Noticing the rain seeping into Yaruzaru, Yubie suddenly takes a flask of water from her pack and splashes it on Yaruzaru. The water from her flask seems to seep into his skin too.

Yubie - " The rain seemed to perk him up so i'm guessing  . . . " 

The rain continues to seep into Yaruzaru along with the water Yubie splashed on him

Yaruzaru takes a heavy breath - " . . .  Sorry . . . guys, i caused this . . . "

The dark fog is making it's way through the buildings again but faster than before almost as if it's reaching down to grab the group.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin seems to have lost it, and violently shakes Yaru :

- What are you doing !? S-stop it !

He looks straight into Yaru's eyes, as if trying to see if he's even conscious at all.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin can only see a blank stare almost as if Yaruzaru is blind, the darkness has almost completely covered his eyes.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin starts to bark in extreme dismay and terror :

- Yaru ! Yaru ! Can you hear me !?... Can't you see me !? I-it's me ! Your father ! Your "daddy" !


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen looks around, scared and points the barrel of hus m60 in multiple directions.

Julen- what the fuck is going on!?! Make it stop!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

The dark fog seems to be solely focused on the group at this moment and surrounds them in a menacingly warped fist. It begins to close on them.

Shadow - " I can't have you taking away my favorite toy " The shadow laughs hysterically

Yubies eyes turn gold and develop an octagon pattern again. A third portion of one of her eyes go dim and the dark fog seems to halt it's progression but still surrounds them.

Shadow - " How annoying . . . "

A shadow creeps across the ground and begins warping around Yubie causing her to stagger and fall to her knees.

Yaruzaru suddenly begins to get up slowly but he has a sinister look in his eyes as he raises his head.

Two more portions of Yubies eye go dim causing the shadow to back off. Seeing the darkness in Yaruzarus eyes she gets in close proximity to him causing a shadow to pull out of his body and retreat.

Shadow - " Fine . . . you can all die " The shadow slinks away and the dark fog collapses into the group.

Yaruzaru - " I can't allow that . . . not after regaining someone important to me "

Yaruzaru let's out a shock wave of energy that pushes the dark fog back for a moment. He then leaps straight into it. Large cuts rapidly open up in his body but he proceeds to draw the dark fog into himself. The fog pulls away from the group as it is absorbed into Yaruzarus body.

The shadow comes back toward the group but Yubie steps in front of it losing another portion in her eye. Her eye starts to look a lot dimmer but the shadow stops a short distance away from her. She uses the weapon Jin gave her to pound the ground where the shadow is. The shadow seems to dissipate and Yubie lets out a sigh as Yaruzaru drops down, landing on his paws after having absorbed the fog.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin quickly gets Yaru back up and holds him tight in his arm. He starts to cry miserably over Yaru's bravery, now knowing what's going on, as he recalls everything he has just experienced from the moment Yaru was taken away :

- My poor son... c-captured... and now... un... under control... of the demons... i-is still... a hero... to us all...

He repeats the same healing spell using the water again, even though he expects that something bad may happen again. His squad want to stop him from doing that, but they know for sure that he won't listen.
Yaru's wounds are once again healed up back to normal. However, Jin doesn't move from Yaru anymore, and just remains there, holding him very tight. His voice is lost in tears as he whimpers :

- I'm... such... a pathetic excuse... for being a father... am I not ?... I couldn't... look after you properly... couldn't... defend you... like I was supposed to... couldn't... even look for you... And now, in our reunion... I let them take you away... from me, again... and in the end... I couldn't protect anyone either... not even my sorry self... still had to wait for you... to s-save us...

He nuzzles his nose at Yaru's neck, his voice now rather incomprehensible :

- I am proud... proud... of you... m-my son... If you... can still hear me... I want you to know... you'll always be in my heart...

He nose-kisses Yaru, but from this point forth, he only cries over him, fearing that he has sacrificed himself after absorbing the shadow into himself to save the group.
Zodiac and the rest of the squad look down, with their eyes closed and their left hand on their chest, in complete silence, as if to sympathize with Jin's sorrow.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Seemingly for good measure, Yubie gets close to Yaruzaru again as Jin holds him and loses another portion of the octagon pattern in one of her eyes. Her eyes then return to normal but one of her eyes looks almost blank. She then steps back and looks around her.

Yaruzaru - " H-hey  . . . dad . .  i love you too . . . but . . . are you trying . . . to crush me . . .  " He says while trying to squirm out of Jins hold


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin yells out of joy :

- YARU !

He now completely lost it over joy, and cries even harder, but this time unable to hold himself together, now that he sees that Yaru is finally back. He loosens his hold over Yaru, but still remains close to him, not wanting to let go :

- Thank heavens you're back !... I thought I lost you yet again...

Zodiac and his squad slowly kneels down on their right leg, with their head looking down, their eyes closed, and their right hand on their knees, as a sign of deep respect towards Yaru. Jin lets out a smile, but tears still cover his eyes :

- You're the hero to us all...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru smiles while his eyes flicker for a moment but return to their normal color as he returns Jins hold. He then chuckles before he begins to speak

"I'm pretty sure you guys did most of the work. All i did was clean up the mess i created in the first place "

Yubie turns her gaze back toward the group after looking at the surrounding area. The buildings look like they were ravaged by claws and the street around them doesn't look any better either.

Yubie - " I would take a vacation, but the island is gone " She says jokingly while closing her eyes and taking a breath


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen- after this....i could take a goddamn vacation anywhere

Then he laughs while leaning against a wall


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

(*Keyboard keys are scattered everywhere and the mouse is in pieces* Ok imma stop for now before an ominous hole appears in my computer *Flops onto bed*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin slowly puts Yaru down, then takes a look at where the island once was, as well as his surroundings, and draws out a silver knife.

- It's been fun... but... this is where it ends...

He then proceeds to stab himself in the chest and draws the knife across, then in the belly and draws it down. The cuts are terribly deep. Blood drops out and starts to melt the ground around him. Zodiac and his squad scream out of fear as they rush to aid Jin :

- Sire ! What are you doing !?

Jin waves his hands while frowning in pain :

- I know what I'm doing, just stay back !

The squad reluctantly steps back from the injured Jin.
In front of them, he slowly stands back up : the blood from the cut on his chest slowly clots and forms a 3rd eye, while the cut on his belly reveals what look like "teeth" inside, which are in fact his deformed bones, making it look like a "vertical" mouth.
His left eye slowly blacks out. "Black veins" start to creep out of it and around his arms as well.
A pair of dragon-like wings form on his back.







Once the transformation is done, Jin takes a deep breath and speaks out, his tone sounding ashamed of himself :

- I can't play god anymore. Time to atone for my sins.

With a flap of his wings, he lifts himself to the ground. Then, with a gesture of his hand, he starts glowing white.
Chunks of rock from below the ocean start to fly up in response to his control and form back together, until it can be seen that he's putting the island back together.

- With this kind of power... I'll only hurt people...

Following the island are the buildings slowly coming back to place, one after another.

- With this thirst for blood... I'll never be able to protect anyone...

As the island slowly coming back, blood starts to appear around him, moving in an orbit.

- This power would be better for someone else, not me...

The blood starts to draw out of him and move all around. All the people that have been massacred during the demons' assault by the time he arrives are brought back to life as well. Cuts start to appear all over his body.

- The last thing I can do...

He starts to tremble in pain at what he's doing to himself, but he still presses on :

- ... Is to make my last breath... not so pointless...

When the island is finally back together, as well as the buildings, and all the people are revived, Jin suddenly drops down from mid air and lands onto the ground. Zodiac and his squad quickly get to help him, only to see a badly injured Jin, with cuts all over his body.

- Your Majesty !

Jin coughs blood, but with a smile on his face :

- This world... would be a better place... without me... without this living curse...

Zodiac tries to reason with him :

- Your Majesty, without you, our kind wouldn't have anywhere to live ! You built our home, remember !?
- I did, yes... but... even then... it's time... for me... to pass the throne... to someone else...
- Your Majesty, don't do this, please ! The people need you !
- They... won't need... a cold-blooded murderer... like me...

His voice starts to get weaker :

- Zodiac... i-if you please... take me back to my hometown Ionah... b-but... don't tell my family... about this...

Zodiac starts to get tears in his eyes :

- Sire...

Jin makes a painful smile :

- Just tell them... I was attacked... and couldn't make it...
- Sire, I won't give up on you ; we never will, your people never will, so please stop being like that !
- It's... too late... I can feel my life-force... fading away... but... I can rest in peace now... knowing that... at least... I tried to do something right... in the end...

Zodiac starts to whimper :

- You can't do this to us...

Jin lifts his hand up and holds on Zodiac's shoulder :

- I can't live with my sins either... now... would you be so kind... to call everyone here for me ?

Zodiac slowly stands up and ask all the people to get to him. He takes a look at them and smiles, though tears can be seen rolling from his eyes :

- Thank you... for helping me... find my son back... I couldn't have done it without your help... y-you all are amazing... Vince, spare Alisa my fate, will you... she doesn't deserve to know what's become of her friend... Julen, you're the kindest human I've ever met... Yubie, and all the members of the Special Force... it was an honor working with you...

He then looks at Yaru :

- ... A-ah... my dear son...

He tries to spend the last bit of energy to speak to him :

- T-tell everyone... that... I'm... s-sorry... that... I paid... for my mistake... with my life... that... I paid the price... in this... "pursuit of power"... in this pointless search for power...

He coughs more blood :

- And... when I'm gone... just carry on... don't mourn... rejoice... every time you hear... the sound of my voice... and know that... daddy's looking upon you... smiling... and daddy don't feel a thing... so, my son... don't feel no pain... just smile back...

His eyes start to close and his breath gets weaker.


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen stays still. Then he salutes, whimpering a bit but smiling at the same time. Then he whispers as he watches how Jin slowly dies.

- i'm going to miss that sonofabitch


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> - i'm going to miss that sonofabitch


(You son of a...)


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Julen, you're the kindest human I've ever met...





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You son of a...)


(Shhhhhhh. Don't ruin the moment mate XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Shhhhhhh. Don't ruin the moment mate XD)


(You ruined it first)

Zodiac almost snaps at Julen for what he just said, until Kiba holds him back and only shoots at Julen a glare full of disdain.


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow without understanding why did Kiba looked at him like that. He rolled his eyes and kept saluting.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Suddenly batman voiced by chuck norris, appears walking on the water. With a motion of his hands the island reforms and everyone is revived. "but how? " . "because . . . i'm batnorris ")



(I called it : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I called it : 3 )


( =.=" )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Me right now


(I can't take the damn moment seriously with this...)


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I can't take the damn moment seriously with this...)


(Better?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

(Thanks -___-)


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

(Nah you're welcome i guess....)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Nah you're welcome i guess....)


(You do that again and I'll come back to haunt the crap outta you)


----------



## Julen (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You do that again and I'll come back to haunt the crap outta you)


(._.  K. I'll try to remember that))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 21, 2016)

*A bit further away from this all was the Trio sitting together underneath a tree, merely watching as this all unfolded*

White Fuzzy Thing: How much longer do you suppose this will last? It's quite the show to be honest, but don't we have somewhere to be right about now?

Blue Fuzzy Thing: They're gonna be fine. Right??

???: They should be, unless you 2 feel like helping them just to make sure they are?

*They just sit and watch, leaning back on the tree being all soggy from the rain*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

An hour passes by, Jin is now motionless, but he can still be seen breathing, though very weak. The "mouth" on his belly still looks like it's "breathing" as well, and the eye on his chest still continues to "look" around (rather creepy). Zodiac notices that and slowly approaches him :

- G-guys... I... I think... Emperor Jin... isn't gone yet...

Everyone looks extremely surprised and confused now, until they realize that the "mouth" on Jin's belly is indeed slightly moving. Kiba gets close to shake him :

- Emperor Jin ?... Your Majesty ?

Jin slowly moves his head and his tail in response.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru looks distressed, not sure what he can do to help Jin as he looks at his current form.

" Hey, don't tell me you came all the way here just to switch places with me " He says while he nudges Jin with his paws trying to get a response

Yubie simply stands there looking concerned and somewhat shocked seeing Jin in that state.

" Yep, i definitely need a vacation . . . "


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince suddenly wakes up from sensing a sudden power surge, he then gets up, looking around.
He sees Jin strangely, "w-what happened to him?" he motions to the whole squad.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Yubie looks at Vince and a smile sweeps across her face. " Not sure i know what's going on but it appears the people killed by the fog are getting up " She looks around seeing people coming out of buildings and distant bodies seem to stand up as if they were just sleeping. She then turns back to Vince.

Yubie - " How are you feeling? That was quite the feat you pulled back there "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin slowly opens his eyes and comes back to reality when he hears Yaru's voice.

- Y-Yaru... son... n-no, I c-can't die here...

When he wakes up, however, he seems to have no memory of it, and instead looks confused at himself :

- W-wait... I--... I'm... still alive... ?

He looks around : everything is blurry, but he can still tell who is whom among the whole squad. Kiba gets close to him :

- E-emperor Jin ?

Jin looks at Kiba for a good few minutes straight, as if trying to recognize his squad. His voice still weak, and the red in his left eye is still dim, but he seems fully conscious :

- K-Kiba... ?...

Kiba bursts into tears :

- You're alive !

Jin frowns in pain as he tries to move his body.

- I... I thought I was...

Zodiac smiles, with tears filled in his eyes :

- We feared so, but... apparently, it's not true... you're still with us...

However, what makes everyone get uncomfortable the most is the mouth on Jin's belly. He looks at it and feels rather freaked out himself :

- Uh... d-don't mind it, guys... I... "it" won't bite... probably.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

"I-I'm fine...." he rubs his forehead with is paw, "I'm still alive, after all."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

(Yubie continues to smile and approaches Vince suggestively to give him a *Reward* for his efforts : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince suddenly wakes up from sensing a sudden power surge, he then gets up, looking around.


(When Jin was "dying" and was giving everyone his "last words", I assumed you weren't sleeping -_-" )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 21, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Yubie continues to smile and approaches Vince suggestively to give him a *Reward* for his efforts : 3 )


(Hey, hey, wut abut meeeh)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (When Jin was "dying" and was giving everyone his "last words", I assumed you weren't sleeping -_-" )


(Okay then... let's just disregard that)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Hey, hey, wut abut meeeh)



(As Yubie is *attending* to Vince she looks at Jin, seeing the mouth on his belly. She curiously thinks if he can *eat *with that mouth as a smile creeps across her face : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 22, 2016)

(By the way, here's how Kiba looks like :3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 22, 2016)

Julen just looks around and starts smocking

Julen- welp....luckily it's all over now....right?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 22, 2016)

Jin stands up, the mouth on his belly still moving, and the eye on his chest slightly twitches. His left eye still remains completely black, but the red light glowing in it appears to get brighter, as if he's regaining his energy.

- Yeah, I hope so... and I wish I knew how to change back, 'cause I look like a complete freak...


----------



## Julen (Jun 22, 2016)

Julen- yeah you do

Said him laughing as he tred not to look at jin's "mouth"


----------



## Julen (Jun 22, 2016)

Julen- n-n-nope. I-i...i didn't say shit mate....eheheh...


----------



## Julen (Jun 22, 2016)

Julen looks at jin. feeling kinda scared, but not too much tho.

Julen- euh...d-do you mind backing off a bit?


----------



## Julen (Jun 22, 2016)

Julen- you goddamn prick!

Says julen as he jokingly elbows him


----------



## Julen (Jun 22, 2016)

Julen looks at Zodiac with a smile on his face.

Julen- i don't blame you pal. It's just mundane world stuff.

Then he laughs a bit. Then he looks at Kiba

Julen- you've been here for a whole fucking millenium? Well damn i guess you saw a lot of stuff here..


----------

